# Animal Crossing Direct Discussion Thread



## Fridaynightcatlady

Excited! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445750713619943428


----------



## Bilaz

AaaaaaaaaAaaAAaaAaAAA
excitiiing


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Yes!!!


----------



## Bilaz

For anyone wondering:
UK 3 PM, Central Europe: 4 PM


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Bilaz said:


> For anyone wondering:
> UK 3 PM, Central Europe: 4 PM


Good point, I checked and for Japan it's 23:00.


----------



## Etown20

The 20 minute runtime lowers my expectations a bit, but I'm glad they let us know beforehand. I was really hoping for 30 minutes based on the last AC Direct, or if we got really lucky, 40 minutes like a Smash Direct.


----------



## daringred_

yeah, 20 minutes immediately made me think, "oh, it's just gonna be brewster," which isn't great. i was definitely expecting 30 or even 25. guess we'll see.


----------



## Dracule

Yeah, 20 minutes seems a little… short. But, I guess it’s better than nothing. Hopefully there will be other new updates besides Brewster and what we already know with the seasonal/Halloween items.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Honestly I was surprised people were expecting a 40 minute stream. I know that other games get it but considering what we've gotten for ACNH even 20 minutes of showing off new content is a major game changer lol


----------



## pinkfawn

20 mins is a heckuva lot longer than the 2 min update trailers they used to post on Twitter. I'm definitely excited to see it that long.


----------



## JKDOS

20 minutes is huge, and there's no way Brewster could possibly have 20 minutes of content that they wouldn't just let us experience ourselves. Let's remember when they released Redd, he had less than 2 minutes in the trailer. Let's remember, this is an AC direct, not a Nintendo direct. This is 20 minutes of new AC content.


----------



## daringred_

for the record, i'm aware 20 minutes is a decent chunk of time, i'm just not one to underestimate nintendo's ability to stretch it out. with enough talking, the cafe alone could easily take it all up. (showing off the interior, the different items you can buy, the mini-game if it's there, bit of backstory about the cafe in other games etc.) will it? no, probably not. i'm sure they'll slot in some seasonal items and a mention of the harvest festival as well as maybe even toy day since this drops in november. maybe another small feature like fence customisation or, hopefully, even gyroids.

for once, i desperately want to be proven wrong, but that's my prediction.


----------



## wildworldtraveller

Etown20 said:


> The 20 minute runtime lowers my expectations a bit, but I'm glad they let us know beforehand. I was really hoping for 30-40 minutes after yesterday's Smash Direct was 40 minutes.



Good to keep expectations in check, but all Smash Directs were this long because Sakurai explains the new characters in every little detail. 20min sounds good to me.

We should expect this AC Direct to be the only event in long time where something substantial could be added to the game.. I expect a paid DLC, but hopefully the Roost will be free.


----------



## daringred_

also shoutout to @Rosch (i think) for predicting that the direct would drop on brewster's birthday lmao. apollo really hit you with the gift of prophecy huh.


----------



## Matt0106

The direct on Feb 20th of 2020 was 27 minutes, and that was before the game even came out. 20 minutes for a direct after the game has come out is pretty good. While the Smash presentation yesterday was like 40 minutes, that was the final one and it revolved around the most wanted character from fans for ages and they used up that time to demonstrate all his moves.

ACNH is entirely different. Gameplay is pretty straightforward, so there's no reason for them to stretch out the direct. Between the Roost and what data mines have shown regarding Zelda characters (and potentially returning old ones), and probably even QOL updates, I'm positive we will get a thorough direct with chunks of new content.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Alright! Thank goodness! i thought it was going to be at the end of the month but nope its on October 15th, two days after my birthday. This is great!


----------



## Solio

I wouldn't put too much weight on the streaming time.
You can cover a lot of small stuff in 20min if you speed through it, but you can also faff around for 20min without anouncing much.
Worst case scenario they spend 20mins explaining Brewster and anouncing a few more seasonal items.


----------



## Pyoopi

Yay, I'm excited! I thought honestly they were going to announce at the end of the month as I feel like that was a somewhat normal custom but mid month is really nice.


----------



## kemdi

Wow. 20 min is a good chunk of time. I don't think Brewster will claim all of it. I  can forsee some additional features returning, new items, and maybe more detail on series 5 cards. There may also be some increased amiibo functionality. Tbh, I think Brewster will probably only take up the first few minutes,  with the most time going into series 5 detail, because Nintendo wants people to buy more cards so they can.make more money. Just Brewster alone won't make them more money.

Oh and btw, in case anyone missed it: 10/15 is Brewster's birthday.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I mean, I still think they’ll take 8-10 min on Brewster and the Roost.


----------



## Silkfawn

20 minutes is a good amount of time, though I hope they won't stretch things out.

I hope they will talk about the series 5 amiibo cards, and hopefully we will be getting some new or retuning villagers.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I mean, I still think they’ll take 8-10 min on Brewster and the Roost.


What I really hope for is a road map of updates that will show what they have planned for going forward into 2022 and of course what new features or quality of life updates they will add to the game.


----------



## Etown20

Re: length, 20 minutes and its own Direct is definitely better than nothing, I'm not disputing that. At the same time, this is Nintendo's 2nd best-selling game on Switch, so I think it's reasonable to want or expect a similar amount of time to what they give their other series like Smash or Pokemon.

Maybe they will pack a lot of stuff into 20 minutes. Maybe it will just be a few things they really stretch out. It could go either way, and I would just feel more confident about the possibility of more new features if the runtime were longer.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Well, shoot. It *is* on Brewster's birthday like some suspected. I imagine it'll be QoL, Brewster, & amiibo info. Not much else


----------



## Berrymia

Yay I’m excited!! Irl drop earlier than I expected. 
As for the content, I’ll stay with my old strategy: expect nothing too crazy so I won’t be disappointed lol


----------



## Valzed

I can't wait! I'm so excited! I don't know if I'll even be able to sleep on the night of the 14th!

What an awesome belated birthday treat!


----------



## xlisapisa

yay this is so exciting and sooner (and earlier, time wise) than i expected. i can't wait to see brewster and i really hope we hear something about the series 5 amiibo!


----------



## Junalt

I’m surprised that they informed the date so early, more than a week away. For directs we usually only get only 2-3 days notice period. I’m hoping that‘s an indicator that the update is something substantial.


----------



## Insulaire

The Nintendo Direct for the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf was only 16 minutes long, will everyone stop being so pessimistic about this


----------



## Lanstar

20 Minutes is Half a Regular Nintendo direct, and actually longer than the direct of the Welcome Amiibo update - which was under 17 minutes long. I can't just see them wasting all that time just to explain how Brewster works either...

Smash directs are long not because lots of addition content is in there - They're long because they go into extreme detail about the fighter it's about. Animal Crossing just isn't like that at all - Clips are shorter because of the simple nature of the game.


----------



## ~Kilza~

20 minutes is definitely not an insignificant amount of time, given how all update trailers before this were ~2 minutes long each time. It's a very good sign we'll be getting more news about the game than just Brewster (which, even if they stretched it out, would only take up 5 minutes at the very most IMO) and the Series 5 cards. I'm definitely interested to see how this goes now.



Etown20 said:


> so I think it's reasonable to want or expect a similar amount of time to what they give their other series like Smash or Pokemon.


People have already noted that Smash directs are longer because every move for the character being added is shown off, but with regards to Pokemon, glancing through the list of Pokemon Presents and Pokemon Directs, the only instance of a Pokemon Present/Direct being longer than 20 minutes was their latest one on August 18th, which even then was only 27 minutes long and mainly covered the 2 upcoming games in the series amongst other Pokemon news. So AC is being given a similar amount of time to Pokemon! No reason to think otherwise.


----------



## Beanz

ok i kind of wanted it to be longer but it’s reasonable and better than not getting anything at all. i hope they don’t take 10 minutes talking about brewster then another 10 minutes talking about the new amiibo cards. as much as im excited about brewster and the new cards, i’m going to be pissed if that’s all they talk about.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Trying not to place too much value on the length since the pacing can go either way.

... that said, I expected 2 minutes at most due to previous update "directs". Feeling a _bit _more optimistic about the potential content. If it's just Brewster I don't see my hiatus ending. Might play actively for a couple of days before dropping if it's just him. I really want to have an incentive to play again, but due to how long this has taken I've become pretty jaded.​


----------



## Pig-Pen

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Mutti

20 minutes? Wow! Honestly thought it would of been a quick cafe preview. Lets hope they add more to the update if its going to be that long. Il be there


----------



## Etown20

~Kilza~ said:


> 20 minutes is definitely not an insignificant amount of time, given how all update trailers before this were ~2 minutes long each time. It's a very good sign we'll be getting more news about the game than just Brewster (which, even if they stretched it out, would only take up 5 minutes at the very most IMO) and the Series 5 cards. I'm definitely interested to see how this goes now.
> 
> 
> People have already noted that Smash directs are longer because every move for the character being added is shown off, but with regards to Pokemon, glancing through the list of Pokemon Presents and Pokemon Directs, the only instance of a Pokemon Present/Direct being longer than 20 minutes was their latest one on August 18th, which even then was only 27 minutes long and mainly covered the 2 upcoming games in the series amongst other Pokemon news. So AC is being given a similar amount of time to Pokemon! No reason to think otherwise.



I am familiar with how Smash Directs work and that's a fair distinction. Pokemon usually has multiple Directs per year if I'm remembering correctly, whereas this is the only Animal Crossing Direct since release.

I feel like it's possible this could be the last/only Direct New Horizons gets, and if that's the case, this could be their last big showcase before going back to the smaller updates we were getting before.

20 minutes may end up being plenty of time, I'm just saying that given how little we currently know, I would have felt more confident if it were longer.


----------



## Plume

My hopes are high. I hope there will be something new and totally unexpected!

& additional inclines plsss~


----------



## moonshi

Awesome! I can't wait to watch it. 

I have never watch a Nintendo direct before... Do we watch it on Nintendo's website?


----------



## DaisyFan

Wow, I can't wait!

I wonder if that is the inside of The Roost on the background.


----------



## Insulaire

moonshi said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to watch it.
> 
> I have never watch a Nintendo direct before... Do we watch it on Nintendo's website?


It will be streaming on YouTube


----------



## moonshi

Insulaire said:


> It will be streaming on YouTube



Thank you so much! I would be going to the wrong place.


----------



## deana

I agree that the 20 minutes is a little disappointing but overall I'm still excited! The fact that the direct is coming on the 15th makes me hopeful that the update will be _early_ November, and not _late_ November as I had assumed.


----------



## Roxxy

I am actually really excited  I haven’t played much recently as I have possibly just burned myself out.

I can’t wait to get Brewster and hopefully gyroids and maybe new customisable fences?


----------



## Amilee

i think animal crossing is one of those games where they dont show everything because they want you to find stuff out on your own vs smash where they literally showed every single move of one character
so i think 20min is a good amount. there probably will be a lot of items that we dont know about until the update comes out!
i still think we shouldnt expect too much tho. just so that no one is disapointed in the end.
that being said
i really hope they show us some kind of road map for next year or at least hint at SOMETHING 

also im not sure but they could also show some pocket camp stuff because its their anniversary this month. i wouldnt like that but it could be


----------



## coldpotato

Glad they gave us a date! 20 minutes is actually HUGE to me. I expect 10 minutes tops to cover Brewster. But even if the worst case scenario is just showing Brewster/the cafe I don't care. He is finally coming and it warms my cold dead heart.


----------



## TheDuke55

Sad I have to work when it's going to air. Wish I could see it real time.


----------



## Akeath

I'm glad they gave us plenty of warning about the exact date and time. Now I can make an alarm on my phone and be sure not to miss out. I want to make sure I'm watching in real time so I can move quick if they open up pre-orders of Series 5 Amiibo during the Direct.

This would also give enough time for them to discuss Halloween stuff. I loved the Halloween costumes in the game, more of those would make me happy. This is my favorite time of year for outfits. 

Trying not to get my hopes up...but it's hard.


----------



## azurill

So excited for it. Too bad I will be working and will have to wait until my break in the afternoon to watch. 20 minutes should give us more then Brewster.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I wish I could time travel now fr 20 minutes seems short but, who knows maybe they'll surprise us!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2021

Actually, now that I think about it 20 minutes is actually a lot better than most updates. We usually get a 2 minute trailer from Twitter so, this update has to be a game changer. There's no way it's only Brewster, otherwise they would just drop a trailer. Let's have a little faith. This is Animal Crossing we're talking about not Smash!!


----------



## Mink777

20 minutes is about as much or a little more than I expected. I can’t see them talking about Brewster for more than 5 minutes, so that leaves 15 more for unknown features.


----------



## VanitasFan26

While it is good we are finally getting The Roost and Brewster I just hope they don't spend the entire 20 minutes talking about it. I know they say there is "more" to it, but I really hope its something that is different, maybe new features, quality of life updates, or finally a shop upgrade? Who knows at this point, but it would be in typical Nintendo fashion if they were to show off the Series 5 Amiibo cards and reveling what they are and how they work in the game similar to how they did in the Sanrio trailer back in March 2021.

At the end they really should show us a road map of what they have planned going forward with New Horizons in 2022, seeing as how 2021 was such a slow year for this game and nothing really "new" happened only up until this point. So they must know how frustrated everyone was with the lack of content with this game so they have to address this at the end of the AC direct. I am just saying, I wanna give them the benefit of the doubt that they would say something about future updates, but lets not forget they did promise that the updates were in "Development" and how the President of Nintendo said after E3 to wait for "Fun and new Activities".


----------



## KittenNoir

Oh yay I was starting to wonder what date it was coming out


----------



## IndiaHawker

On my birthday, yay! And the day I break up from work for a couple of weeks. Extra looking forward to it now!!!

EDIT: Not sure if I ever realised I share a birthday with Brewster, really happy about that! Possibly realised years back and forgot until now haha


----------



## Rosch

Awesome. Days pass by so quickly so the 15th isn't a long wait. I also think 20 minutes should be enough to fit everything... assuming they will be straight to the point.

They could also keep things brief then explain it further on Twitter like they usually do.


----------



## TheDuke55

It'd be nice if there was more than coffee. Like maybe bagels, donuts, pastries and the such. Give it more of a cafe feel. And the villagers all take coffee a special way and maybe like food a certain way.


----------



## JellyBeans

i'm quite happy with the time they picked since it means i'll definitely be able to catch it! as for the length, after months of 2ish minute long updates the fact we get a full 20 minute dedicated direct is very exciting to me! maybe the hype leading up to it will finally make me pick the game up again


----------



## Venn

Exciting, Along with Brewster, I hope there is going to be a lot more worthy stuff. I don't think they need 20 minutes to explain Brewsters.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Anything is better than the website post they used in the past or the tweet from Isabelle. 

Overall I am excited. Can't wait to see what they say. Here is hoping the update comes in early November.


----------



## Matt0106

Oh another thing I'm curious about is if they'll update the NookLink store on the NSO app and grant us more items to purchase. That think the NPC pics were a small but nice touch, but they can definitely flesh it out more.


----------



## TheWildShadow55

Insulaire said:


> The Nintendo Direct for the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf was only 16 minutes long, will everyone stop being so pessimistic about this


I wish I could upvote this a million times


----------



## porkpie28

I finish work at that time I may miss the first minutes but will watch on the bus very excited


----------



## Verecund

After looking at past update videos, I'm a bit more hopeful on how much they can fit into a 20 minute Direct. Here's roughly how much airtime was dedicated to past updates in the trailers:

128 seconds - Sanrio
64 seconds - Halloween (including pumpkins, new clothes, and skin/eye colours)
56 seconds - Luna/dreams
52 seconds - Mario furniture
50 seconds - Festivale
46 seconds - Nature Day, May Day, Stamp Rally, and Wedding Season combined
35 seconds - New reactions/hairstyles (from Turkey Day/Toy Day update)
30 seconds - Fireworks shows
30 seconds - Diving/sea creatures
29 seconds - Pascal/mermaid furniture
26 seconds - Toy Day
24 seconds - Redd/art
21 seconds - Turkey Day
18 seconds - Gullivarrr
14 seconds - Leif/bushes

And here are a few of the notable parts from the February 2020 Direct:

75 seconds: DIY
71 seconds: Party Play
63 seconds: The airport and postcards
63 seconds: Nook Miles
56 seconds: Nook Mile Tickets
56 seconds: Island Designer/Terraforming
36 seconds: Photopia/campsite amiibo

Adding up all of the times from all of the sections listed above results in 17 minutes and 23 seconds, so assuming Nintendo doesn't dedicate an absurd amount of time to anything (which I don't think they've done too much of; the only thing that really sticks out to me as having way more time spent on it than needed was Festivale), they could easily fit a whole bunch of things in there.

Honestly, I'm not even sure how they can possibly fill up 20 minutes unless they purposefully take forever to explain the Roost and Series 5; just looking at those times above, it seems very unlikely that more than 2 minutes would be spent on the Roost unless it has a lot of new features - even the non-holiday special character with the most airtime (Luna) took up less than a minute (although I could easily be mistaken or have missed someone).

This is probably going to get my hopes too high if I think about this too much but if the trend from past trailers continues we could definitely get a lot of stuff revealed in 20 minutes.


----------



## daringred_

Insulaire said:


> The Nintendo Direct for the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf was only 16 minutes long, will everyone stop being so pessimistic about this



originally, people would constantly say, "don't get your hopes up," and "lower your expectations," etc. but now it's suddenly "stop being pessimistic"? no thanks. if i go into this expecting the bare minimum, i can only come out of it pleasantly surprised. if you want to be optimistic and excited, be my guest -- i haven't seen anyone try to tell someone they can't -- but i'd appreciate it if you'd return the favour and not try to tell me how to react.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Are people really gonna sit here and complain about the length of the direct? It's better than nothing right? Sorry I don't mean to be rude, but really. I'm still excited, regardless of how long the direct is. I am going to keep my expectations relatively low as I always have from other updates though. I'm not expecting amazing things at all. But anything is better than nothing and I'm really happy to see this game finally getting some updates. Looking forward to the 15th of October! <3


----------



## Rosch

Insulaire said:


> The Nintendo Direct for the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf was only 16 minutes long, will everyone stop being so pessimistic about this



I looked at it again and apparently, the first two minutes are just an introduction, and the last two minutes was just a credit roll listing the 50 returning villagers. I'd say 20 minutes is pretty sufficient.

Heck, they even managed to put everything in a 6-minute video:


----------



## psiJordan

Nooo I go into work exactly at 7am


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

20 minutes is nothing to sneeze at. There's no way they spend the entire time talking about Brewster so we're definitely getting more than just him and the cafè


----------



## Etown20

I’ve reread the thread and can only speak for myself, but I don’t think anyone is meaning to complain about the length (especially since we don’t know how it will be paced). There are a few of us who were thinking it would be longer, that’s all. I'm still really looking forward to it.


----------



## xara

me @ the direct even though it doesn’t take place for another week:






xjkdndl i’m honestly so excited!! i’m not sure of what all is to come besides brewster, but i’m very excited to find out! i’m also really happy that the direct is taking place in the morning, since the suspense would probably kill my impatient self if i had to wait until midday or evening — the next week is gonna be hard enough as is LOL.


----------



## Airysuit

I just hope they give us little more to do in multiplayer, but I'm gonna be real happy with the update either way!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m wondering if the direct is going to be stretched out like someone mentioned here. For example, Brewster being added could be something like “Brewster is a green pigeon who works at a coffee shop. The coffee shop is located inside the museum. It is called the roost. He serves coffee. You can buy coffee at the roost. Villagers can drink coffee…” We all know there are YouTube videos like this to try and reach the ten minute upload. A three minute video can easily turn into ten minutes with rambling.

Anyway, I’m looking forward to what will be announced. I am hoping for Club Tortimer, but I’m not getting my hopes up. My hopes are kind of useless though seeing that I no longer play this game anyway. Club Tortimer would also be perfect to bring back players who got bored of the game or even bring in new players.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Croconaw said:


> I’m wondering if the direct is going to be stretched out like someone mentioned here. For example, Brewster being added could be something like “Brewster is a green pigeon who works at a coffee shop. The coffee shop is located inside the museum. It is called the roost. He serves coffee. You can buy coffee at the roost. Villagers can drink coffee…” We all know there are YouTube videos like this to try and reach the ten minute upload. A three minute video can easily turn into ten minutes with rambling.



Honestly wondering this too. They could focus on talking with Kyogoku about the update or do a skit that drags it out.


----------



## McRibbie

OK, here's my thoughts:

Gotta say, wasn't expecting it to be announced _this_ soon. Surprised me when I checked my phone after work yesterday. This week's already got Sora's unveiling in Smash, Metroid Dread and the release of the Switch OLED in it, that's already a packed week. Did think it was going to come out either next week or the week after, given there's nothing Nintendo-related in them (the last week of the month's got Mario Party Superstars in it, and NSO's upgrade's presumably going to come then or the week before), but not announced.
Nice to see it's on Brewster's birthday, tho! Animal Crossing Plaza may have only lasted a year, and on the Wii U of all things, but its lasting legacy is giving all the NPCs birthdays. Thank you.
20 MINUTES! That's only 7 minutes shorter than the launch direct! That's around about the length of the Welcome Amiibo direct in Japan! This has the potential to be _huge_. I'm not saying it's going to be absolutely everything, nor do I _*want*_ it to be absolutely everything, but at least the stuff they planned to release at earlier points this year?
I expect it's going to be laid out similarly to the launch direct, with Isabelle introducing and concluding it from her desk rather than Tom Nook, but the main chunk of it being in-game clips with a voiceover talking about them. I don't think Hisashi Nogami is going to dress up again, although given it's Brewster it really should be Koji Takahashi, the AC art director (given this is who Brewster is based off of)
Some predictions I missed in the "what do you hope is going to be in the update?" thread: more villager interactions, like the datamined house visits and hide and seek; K.K.'s "you messed up" songs being added as proper songs with airchecks, as well as some replacement "you messed up" songs and some brand new regular K.K. songs, and the rest of the datamined vegetables _finally_ coming into the game for Turkey Day.


----------



## JKDOS

Verecund said:


> After looking at past update videos, I'm a bit more hopeful on how much they can fit into a 20 minute Direct. Here's roughly how much airtime was dedicated to past updates in the trailers:
> 
> 128 seconds - Sanrio
> 64 seconds - Halloween (including pumpkins, new clothes, and skin/eye colours)
> 56 seconds - Luna/dreams
> 52 seconds - Mario furniture
> 50 seconds - Festivale
> 46 seconds - Nature Day, May Day, Stamp Rally, and Wedding Season combined
> 35 seconds - New reactions/hairstyles (from Turkey Day/Toy Day update)
> 30 seconds - Fireworks shows
> 30 seconds - Diving/sea creatures
> 29 seconds - Pascal/mermaid furniture
> 26 seconds - Toy Day
> 24 seconds - Redd/art
> 21 seconds - Turkey Day
> 18 seconds - Gullivarrr
> 14 seconds - Leif/bushes
> 
> And here are a few of the notable parts from the February 2020 Direct:
> 
> 75 seconds: DIY
> 71 seconds: Party Play
> 63 seconds: The airport and postcards
> 63 seconds: Nook Miles
> 56 seconds: Nook Mile Tickets
> 56 seconds: Island Designer/Terraforming
> 36 seconds: Photopia/campsite amiibo
> 
> Adding up all of the times from all of the sections listed above results in 17 minutes and 23 seconds, so assuming Nintendo doesn't dedicate an absurd amount of time to anything (which I don't think they've done too much of; the only thing that really sticks out to me as having way more time spent on it than needed was Festivale), they could easily fit a whole bunch of things in there.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not even sure how they can possibly fill up 20 minutes unless they purposefully take forever to explain the Roost and Series 5; just looking at those times above, it seems very unlikely that more than 2 minutes would be spent on the Roost unless it has a lot of new features - even the non-holiday special character with the most airtime (Luna) took up less than a minute (although I could easily be mistaken or have missed someone).
> 
> This is probably going to get my hopes too high if I think about this too much but if the trend from past trailers continues we could definitely get a lot of stuff revealed in 20 minutes.



Thanks for putting that together. That really helps keep things in perspective.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2021



Croconaw said:


> I’m wondering if the direct is going to be stretched out like someone mentioned here. For example, Brewster being added could be something like “Brewster is a green pigeon who works at a coffee shop. The coffee shop is located inside the museum. It is called the roost. He serves coffee. You can buy coffee at the roost. Villagers can drink coffee…” We all know there are YouTube videos like this to try and reach the ten minute upload. A three minute video can easily turn into ten minutes with rambling.



YouTubers do that because they get fewer sponsors, are paid less or not at all by Youtube, and get less recognition by the algorithm when their videos are under 10/15 videos. Nintendo has no need to ramble. They introduced Redd and art in just 24 seconds.


----------



## Sara?

Matt0106 said:


> Oh another thing I'm curious about is if they'll update the NookLink store on the NSO app and grant us more items to purchase. That think the NPC pics were a small but nice touch, but they can definitely flesh it out more.


This sounds like a reasonable and promising line of thought, the  app store needs more items to be added


----------



## Kg1595

My question is whether they will dress Hisashi Nogami as Brewster for the Direct this time…


----------



## nerfeddude

Okay, I don't want to get my hopes too high up, but oh boy, I'm so excited! 20 minutes of info regarding upcoming update(s)? Yes please! _October 15th isn't too far away..._


----------



## Bilaz

I soooo want more crops and villager house visits jsjsjsjs


----------



## Ganucci

Sometimes I like to think about Nintendo's schedule had this game come out in late 2019 as they intended. I'm going to pretend for a second it came out in early November of 2019 and the "Day One Update" added all the late year holidays like Turkey Day, Toy Day, and New Years...

*November 2019: *Release
*November 2019: *Day One Update adds Turkey Day/Toy Day/New Years
*February 2020: *Festivale
*March 2020:* Bunny Day
*April 2020: *Nature Day(Leif)/Redd/May Day/Wedding Season
_^It almost makes sense this stuff would come out at this point because it would be 6 months since the game was released. The fall and winter are busy enough with their own DIYS to collect and frequent holidays, so people wouldn't be bored, and then when its almost summer and there are a lot less holidays, they release this pretty big update!_
*June 2020:* Summer Update Wave 1 (Gullivarrr, Pascal, Diving)
*July 2020:* Summer Update Wave 2 (Fireworks Festival/Luna)
*October 2020: *Halloween
*November 2020:*  1st Anniversary/ 2nd Turkey Day (with new items?)/ 2nd Toy Day (with new items?)/ 2nd New Years (with new items?)
_^I imagine in this timeline we might still be upset that all we get is a cake for the anniversary, but at last we'd be a tiny bit busy obtaining the new holiday items for the three upcoming holidays. Obviously IRL, we haven't had a 2nd Turkey Day, Toy Day, and New Years so we don't know if new items will be added, but we can assume so!_
*February 2021:* 2nd Festivale (with new items?)/Sanrio
_^Sanrio makes a repeat of an old holiday seem way more exciting. Again, we haven't actually had a 2nd Festivale, but we can assume it would come with some new items._
*March 2021:* 2nd Bunny Day (with new items)/Mario Anniversary/ 2nd May Day (new item)/ 2nd Wedding Season (sorta of new items)
_^Mario Anniversary items paired with new holiday items make us fans less grouchy...maybe?_
*July 2021: *2nd Fireworks Festival (new items)/ 2nd Halloween (new items)
_^We know these would get new items because we did get new items for our 2nd FFs and Halloween._
*November 2021:* 2nd Anniversary with the big update we are getting
_^The game would have been 2 years old and, after a tiny first anniversary, they are ready to put out new content for this 2nd anniversary. *Because of this, I hypothesize that this November update is going to be huge (since it was originally intended as a 2nd anniversary update). I hope I am not disappointed, which I very well may be...but we'll see!*_

(Also, in this alternate timeline I think people would be a lot less bothered with the lack of frequent updates, because the updates would have had more "meat" to them. Sure, people would still say the game is missing key features, which is fair, but at least with this schedule updates in the 2nd year aren't tiny drops of content.)


----------



## Moritz

daringred_ said:


> originally, people would constantly say, "don't get your hopes up," and "lower your expectations," etc. but now it's suddenly "stop being pessimistic"? no thanks. if i go into this expecting the bare minimum, i can only come out of it pleasantly surprised. if you want to be optimistic and excited, be my guest -- i haven't seen anyone try to tell someone they can't -- but i'd appreciate it if you'd return the favour and not try to tell me how to react.


I'm not going to tell you what to think at all.
I don't want to, nor do I think you should let others tell you what your opinion should be.

However there is a huge difference between saying not to have high hopes for a Nintendo announcement, or sometimes dates where nintedo have not announced anything at all.
And nintendo saying they will give 20 minutes to talking about new content. Especially when all previous update announcements only took a few minutes even when full of content.

I'm not saying expect lots at all.
I've no clue what will come.
It might suck.

But your comparison doesn't really stand.
Low expectations for imaginary announcements and 20 minutes dedicated to it are 2 very very very very different things


----------



## daringred_

Moritz said:


> I'm not going to tell you what to think at all.
> I don't want to, nor do I think you should let others tell you what your opinion should be.
> 
> However there is a huge difference between saying not to have high hopes for a Nintendo announcement, or sometimes dates where nintedo have not announced anything at all.
> And nintendo saying they will give 20 minutes to talking about new content. Especially when all previous update announcements only took a few minutes even when full of content.
> 
> I'm not saying expect lots at all.
> I've no clue what will come.
> It might suck.
> 
> But your comparison doesn't really stand.
> Low expectations for imaginary announcements and 20 minutes dedicated to it are 2 very very very very different things



imaginary announcements? i'm talking about _real _announcements, thanks. all the update trailers we've had in the past year and a half etc. you don't know what the pacing of this direct is going to be like. you don't know what they're going to show. you don't know if they're going to bloat it out or exaggerate or if 10 minutes of that 20 is just going to be about the S5 cards. maybe it will show oodles of new content, which is great! but, then again, maybe it won't. i have no way of knowing and neither do you. 

my comparison stands perfectly fine. an announcement is an announcement, this one just happens to have a specified length revealed beforehand, and low expectations for any of them are the exact same thing. if i don't want to get my hopes, i won't. if you want to, go for it. the only thing that bothers me is when people try to tell me how to react or, in this case, argue about semantics.


----------



## DJStarstryker

20 minutes is honestly more time than I expected this to get when they made the announcement that AC was getting a direct last month. I won't be able to watch it live, but I'll watch it after the fact. Right now I'm feeling cautious, just because I still do feel very disappointed about the amount of content Nintendo has put into NH in the last year and a half. I hope they surprise me and have a lot of content though.


----------



## porkpie28

I really hope we get lots of stuff fingers crossed


----------



## Speeny

Looking forward to it. 20 minutes can definitely cover some good content.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I just need this to be great becuase it means alot. Idk about some people but I only have my switch for this game. Iv tryed other games but this is my game. Iv loved it since gamecube. I need this to be everything we've all been wanting and more.


----------



## Edge

20 minutes seems like a big chunk of time for introducing new content. I’m cautiously optimistic about some things like additional villager interactions and Brewster. I do hope that Nintendo is able to wow us.


----------



## moonlights

20 minutes is great, I'm really looking forward to this. Regardless of what I want added, I'm happy we're getting new content! Unfortunately I'll miss it live but can't wait to watch later.


----------



## your local goomy

Unfortunately school is a butt and I probably won't get around to watching the direct, but if my sweet boy Aziz gets reintroduced as a series 5 amiibo card, I'm expecting at least one of y'all to go on my profile and alert me


----------



## TheDuke55

your local goomy said:


> Unfortunately school is a butt and I probably won't get around to watching the direct, but if my sweet boy Aziz gets reintroduced as a series 5 amiibo card, I'm expecting at least one of y'all to go on my profile and alert me


Yeah I am going to be at work, but maybe I can get this old phone someone gave me to work before then and I will be able to watch it during break lol.


----------



## azurill

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah I am going to be at work, but maybe I can get this old phone someone gave me to work before then and I will be able to watch it during break lol.


Yea I will be watching when I get on break as well. I start work at the same time as the direct. It’s too bad it’s not on Thursday since it’s my early day and my break is at 10 that day lol.


----------



## porkpie28

I finish work the time it starts hoping my bus will come fast so I can watch it


----------



## Brookie

Bring back some furniture sets! (Or at least add new ones!) That's all I mainly want, Nintendo. 
Alas, it probably most likely won't happen 

Regardless, I appreciate all the other updates. But i would literally scream in mid-air if new furniture were introduced.


----------



## Sara?

Brookie said:


> Bring back some furniture sets! (Or at least add new ones!) That's all I mainly want, Nintendo.
> Alas, it probably most likely won't happen
> 
> Regardless, I appreciate all the other updates. But i would literally scream in mid-air if new furniture were introduced.



i personally strongly believe we will in this update and future ones get new furniture DIYs and/or  furniture sets, most likely  from already existing sets but with a new twist


----------



## Rosch

It begins...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446309381063122952


----------



## Sara?

Rosch said:


> It begins...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446309381063122952



Personally im not a fan of merchandise products but im sure there are ton of pp out there that are happy too see on of their fav charater.

the way i always see it, is as its a milking cow, they give me this so that i can imagen how great something could have been, wasn’t implemented and maybe i can use the stuff animal for my imagination.Dunno maybe im too much of a negative


----------



## VexTheHex

I still have a fear they'll be doing a "memory lane" type of announcement showcasing the past updates/events and lead up to the community requested and last final big update... Brewster... who I'm not even sure I'll care two cents about.

Obviously we have no idea what's in store, but I've seen my fair share of showing off the past stuff already in the game to make a update video larger looking.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Verecund said:


> After looking at past update videos, I'm a bit more hopeful on how much they can fit into a 20 minute Direct. Here's roughly how much airtime was dedicated to past updates in the trailers:
> 
> 128 seconds - Sanrio
> 64 seconds - Halloween (including pumpkins, new clothes, and skin/eye colours)
> 56 seconds - Luna/dreams
> 52 seconds - Mario furniture
> 50 seconds - Festivale
> 46 seconds - Nature Day, May Day, Stamp Rally, and Wedding Season combined
> 35 seconds - New reactions/hairstyles (from Turkey Day/Toy Day update)
> 30 seconds - Fireworks shows
> 30 seconds - Diving/sea creatures
> 29 seconds - Pascal/mermaid furniture
> 26 seconds - Toy Day
> 24 seconds - Redd/art
> 21 seconds - Turkey Day
> 18 seconds - Gullivarrr
> 14 seconds - Leif/bushes
> 
> And here are a few of the notable parts from the February 2020 Direct:
> 
> 75 seconds: DIY
> 71 seconds: Party Play
> 63 seconds: The airport and postcards
> 63 seconds: Nook Miles
> 56 seconds: Nook Mile Tickets
> 56 seconds: Island Designer/Terraforming
> 36 seconds: Photopia/campsite amiibo
> 
> Adding up all of the times from all of the sections listed above results in 17 minutes and 23 seconds, so assuming Nintendo doesn't dedicate an absurd amount of time to anything (which I don't think they've done too much of; the only thing that really sticks out to me as having way more time spent on it than needed was Festivale), they could easily fit a whole bunch of things in there.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not even sure how they can possibly fill up 20 minutes unless they purposefully take forever to explain the Roost and Series 5; just looking at those times above, it seems very unlikely that more than 2 minutes would be spent on the Roost unless it has a lot of new features - even the non-holiday special character with the most airtime (Luna) took up less than a minute (although I could easily be mistaken or have missed someone).
> 
> This is probably going to get my hopes too high if I think about this too much but if the trend from past trailers continues we could definitely get a lot of stuff revealed in 20 minutes.


This exactly. There's ni way in hell they can take 20 minutes to explain Brewster and the new cards unless there's like 120 characters to go through and a whole new system for Brewster and even then that couldn't possibly take up that much time. I think the Direct will be chalk full of stuff and the player will even have to go one step further and discover the hidden gems of the game.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

4 more days for this!!! I'm so excited! I hope this week goes by fast lol


----------



## satine

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> I just need this to be great becuase it means alot. Idk about some people but I only have my switch for this game. Iv tryed other games but this is my game. Iv loved it since gamecube. I need this to be everything we've all been wanting and more.



Same!!! Ugh. I've practically spent like $400 just for this game alone. I only ever play Skyrim on my Switch since I love that game otherwise, but I don't like playing TES games on small screens like that anyway. So my Switch ONLY exists because of ACNH. I'm praying that this is going to make up for the lost features and be what everyone is hoping it will be.


----------



## Dusky Bones

It probably won't happen but I'm still holding out hope that they'll announce more additions to items, clothing and accessories. Pocket Camp has a lot of great stuff and I'd love to see more of those ideas implemented in New Horizons.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Where do I watch the Direct? I'll unfortunately be at work but, I want to at least know if it'll be on Youtube and I can go back and watch it on my own.


----------



## psiJordan

Not sure who’s seen this but here’s a wider view of the background of The Roost! Brewster also makes an appearance (but blurry)


Spoiler: preview


----------



## bebebese

Cosmic-chan said:


> Where do I watch the Direct? I'll unfortunately be at work but, I want to at least know if it'll be on Youtube and I can go back and watch it on my own.


Nintendo normally have their live streams up on their channel very soon after they're finished. I think this direct will be pre-recorded so it should be up straight away, if that's the case.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Cosmic-chan said:


> Where do I watch the Direct? I'll unfortunately be at work but, I want to at least know if it'll be on Youtube and I can go back and watch it on my own.


The stream for the Direct on YouTube has already been set up here:


----------



## Eureka

psiJordan said:


> Not sure who’s seen this but here’s a wider view of the background of The Roost! Brewster also makes an appearance (but blurry)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: preview
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403683



I didn't expect The Roost to be so spacious and Brewster looks great!


----------



## TalviSyreni

psiJordan said:


> Not sure who’s seen this but here’s a wider view of the background of The Roost! Brewster also makes an appearance (but blurry)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: preview
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403683


The Roost is giving me old English pub vibes and I'm here for it. Also I can't believe we're less than 48 hours away from finding out all the details about Brewster and more coming to ACNH!


----------



## daringred_

i really do hope the mini-game is included and it's just a case of the camera angle changing when the screen fades out to put your character behind the counter, but now... i'm not so sure. honestly, the mini-game is literally the bare minimum of what i was expecting, so i'm going to be disappointed if it's not included. i know some people are sick of this game being compared to NL, but come on... how are you going to upgrade the roost in one game and then arguably downgrade it in the very next one, especially after waiting almost two years to implement it. that's so-


----------



## Rosch

psiJordan said:


> Not sure who’s seen this but here’s a wider view of the background of The Roost! Brewster also makes an appearance (but blurry)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: preview
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403683


Ooh. A nice blurry tease of Brewster. Very curious about the room at the back.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Direct... Soon.. Tomorrow..


----------



## Holla

I'll admit I've completely fallen off of playing ACNH at all for most of this year. It'll take a pretty big update to bring me back for more than just a couple days. I'd like that but keeping my hopes low to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Cakecrazy909

Rosch said:


> Ooh. A nice blurry tease of Brewster. Very curious about the room at the back.


i think thats probably the door in from the hallway, but you never know!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Cakecrazy909 said:


> i think thats probably the door in from the hallway, but you never know!


Maybe they mean the room near Brewster?


----------



## kemdi

The Direct is tomorrow but when do you expect the update itself to actually drop? I'd like to say by next week, since the halloween event isn't yet active, but realistically I'd probably say by mid-november or something.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

kemdi said:


> The Direct is tomorrow but when do you expect the update itself to actually drop? I'd like to say by next week, since the halloween event isn't yet active, but realistically I'd probably say by mid-november or something.



I think they mentioned the update was set for November, but I'm not sure.


----------



## kemdi

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I think they mentioned the update was set for November, but I'm not sure.


Oh cool. And thanks.  I hope it's early enough in November then.


----------



## Etown20

I'm hopeful for early November as well. Anything is possible, but based on past updates, the turnaround has been pretty quick. It'd be uncharacteristic of them to show a preview and then not release it for a month or longer.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Wait the Direct is tomorrow but, the update isn't until later!??? It better be good if I gotta wait so long for it. :/


----------



## kemdi

Yeah Nintendo typically does directs first then updates later. But usually the updates follow shortly after the directs, so we likely won't have to wait too much longer, a month at most I think.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s literally tomorrow!!!


----------



## azurill

I’m guessing the actual update will be around the middle of  November. It would be nice if it was the first week of November.


----------



## pinkfawn

I think the actual update will probably be early November, since they're doing the direct mid October. I don't think they'd make us wait /too/ long for all the stuff, especially since I think they'd want returning players to be able to jump in as soon as possible. But who knows, nothing's been exactly consistent with this game thus far.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I also believe the update will be released in early November since we still have 2 more weeks of October, which gives them plenty of time for that


----------



## inazuma

Can i get a new furniture remodeled from new leaf and pocket camp? Nintendo??? Or more design slots???  The direct is 9 pm on my country, so yeahhh pretty late but im still hypeddd!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Man mid November.. That's so long from now... Sheesh..


----------



## ~Kilza~

For what it's worth, the update can come no later than November 24, as November 25 is Turkey Day and that would have to be included in the upcoming update. In addition, the update that initially contained Turkey Day and Toy Day (v1.6.0) was released on November 18, 2020 in North America, a Wednesday, which was 8 days before Turkey Day. So that would theoretically push the latest possible update date down to November 17 this year.

If I had to guess the actual update date, I'd say November 10. I'd also guess that they do unveil the actual day the update gets dropped during the AC Direct tomorrow, though that isn't necessarily guaranteed to happen.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well tomorrows the day that we finally get to see the AC direct. One final thing I'll say about this, is keep your expectations low. I know its fun to speculate and wish what you guys want, but whatever the outcome is we must appreciate Nintendo for finally giving Brewster since thats the thing people requested the most. Remember Nintendo has done surprises before and they will do something that nobody else would see coming and whatever it is I will look forward to it. Its been a long while since I ever felt so interested in a update.


----------



## azurill

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well tomorrows the day that we finally get to see the AC direct. One final thing I'll say about this, is keep your expectations low. I know its fun to speculate and wish what you guys want, but whatever the outcome is we must appreciate Nintendo for finally giving Brewster since thats the thing people requested the most. Remember Nintendo has done surprises before and they will do something that nobody else would see coming and whatever it is I will look forward to it. Its been a long while since I ever felt so interested in a update.


Yes this exactly. It is definitely fun to try and figure out what we might get but I always have to remind myself not to get my hopes up too much. At this point I’m just so happy Brewster is finally coming that anything else is just a bonus.


----------



## Sara?

Am i the only super optimistic () that thinks that MAYBE since we might be getting something new for halloween and therefore the update will be released before october 31st? I mean not everything, maybe Brewster will be locked until a quest or just until you pay what ever investment it is to bring him plus the days of building but im quiet positive there is a possibility  we might get it before the end of october


----------



## Ganucci

Sara? said:


> Am i the only super optimistic () that thinks that MAYBE since we might be getting something new for halloween and therefore the update will be released before october 31st? I mean not everything, maybe Brewster will be locked until a quest or just until you pay what ever investment it is to bring him plus the days of building but im quiet positive there is a possibility  we might get it before the end of october



Unfortunately I don't think it will be released before October 31st because in the September Nintendo Direct where the ACNH Direct was announced, they said the next content update was "Available November". I think Halloween will be just as it was last year.

EDIT: Here is a link to that:


----------



## azurill

Sara? said:


> Am i the only super optimistic () that thinks that MAYBE since we might be getting something new for halloween and therefore the update will be released before october 31st? I mean not everything, maybe Brewster will be locked until a quest or just until you pay what ever investment it is to bring him plus the days of building but im quiet positive there is a possibility  we might get it before the end of october


I would love more Halloween items but since we did get three new Halloween items I don’t think there will be more then that.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sara? said:


> Am i the only super optimistic () that thinks that MAYBE since we might be getting something new for halloween and therefore the update will be released before october 31st? I mean not everything, maybe Brewster will be locked until a quest or just until you pay what ever investment it is to bring him plus the days of building but im quiet positive there is a possibility  we might get it before the end of october


Honestly, while we have had an update come earlier than expected (the Mario update, v1.8.0, came out February 24 after the very initial announcement said March 2021), it's very hard to see them releasing the update in October and including more Halloween items, given how they do treat Halloween as more of a month-long event that leads into Halloween proper on the 31st, so they wouldn't want the in-game focus taken away from it and wouldn't want to add more items at the tail end of it.


----------



## porkpie28

Looking forward to this hoping we get lots of stuff


----------



## Bilaz

this is honestly the slowest hour ever


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Bilaz said:


> this is honestly the slowest hour ever


For sure. 40 min to gooooo


----------



## JKDOS

To show you just how much they can reveal in 20 minutes, here are 2 fan-made QOL updates. Totalling about 18 minutes. I hope Nintendo was taking notes because some of these should have been here from the start.

(6 minutes)





and (11 minutes)


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

im sooo excited. im literally at work on my computer hehe. There has to be a lot of new QL updates if it's 20 minutes long, right... right?


----------



## kemdi

Its tiime!


----------



## JellyBeans

the sound of brewsters voice and the music alone… this is all I’ve wanted


----------



## kayleee

YALL IM ALREADY IMPRESSED


----------



## Mokuren

Okaaaay I am hyped! So many returning npcs and little shops!


----------



## JellyBeans

with Brewster, kappn and the plaza combined they have gone above and beyond my expectations this is so good!!


----------



## Mokuren

Omg gymnastic. I loved it on the GC version


----------



## Moritz

4 minutes in and there is no words for how happy I am


----------



## river

u guys im emotional brewster is doing stretches


----------



## JellyBeans

cooking  i take back any negative thing I’ve said about nintendo


----------



## Mokuren

*wtf even cooking?!*


----------



## kayleee

NEW FENCING IM SHOOK

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021

FROGGY CHAIR SPOTTED!!


----------



## Croconaw

This has to be amazing update! I’m assuming y’all are watching. This looks amazing and I don’t even have the game anymore lmao. I’m excited for everyone else! The vacation homes look fun! The partition walls have to be my favorite thing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Never talking crap about Nintendo again.


----------



## Mokuren

Pleeeease can we use the happy home furniture also on our island if we buy it?


----------



## kayleee

I’ve seen so many new villagers!


----------



## IonicKarma

I CANT BELIEVE FROGGY CHAIR IS BACK


----------



## TalviSyreni

Holy crap my mind has been blown by the amount of updates we're getting on November 5th!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

#Nitendosredemptionarc

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021

Like actually... Please..


----------



## kayleee

Oh shoot Nintendo switch online got expensive


----------



## IonicKarma

Raymond is a amiibo card now, time for chaos


----------



## Croconaw

I’m glad the partitions can be used on our own islands. You can finally remodel your own villager’s homes as well.


----------



## Khaelis

Man, this is a MASSIVE expansion to the game!


----------



## Moritz

Still speechless 
So amazed and happy
This is all so incredible


----------



## Sheep Villager

I need to lay down for a few hours.​


----------



## jiny

NAH CUZ I LOVE THIS NEW UPDATE and the new villagers?????? niko is def coming on my island


----------



## JellyBeans

Sheep Villager said:


> I need to lay down for a few hours.​


honestly same.. to think i didn't want to get my hopes up in fear of disappointment only for nintendo to knock it out the park!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

They just gave us everything. INCLUDING MORNING AEROBICS. ARE YOU KIDDING ME NINTENDO?! I'm shocked. Thank you. What was your favorite part?


----------



## Corrie

This explains all the crappy updates we've been given lately! Glad they finally finished their game!


----------



## deana

I was trying to keep my expectations low to avoid disappointment so to actually see a real significant update I am SHOCKED and soooo happy!!


----------



## pinkfawn

I cannot believe what I've just seen. I cannot believe we get all of THAT in just a couple weeks.
Oh my gosh. Oh wow. 
Also-- that new deer? I need her immediately.


----------



## Nooblord

Information overload…


----------



## kayleee

I am honestly so shocked by how much they gave us I was totally preparing to be disappointed. I am so excited for this update I feel like redoing my entire island


----------



## Mint

That was a lot. I'm very overwhelmed right now.


----------



## kemdi

I am throughly impressed! This was everyrhing I wanted and more! All of HHD + plenty of NL integrated into New Horizons?! Just send it straight into ny bloodstream please!


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## petrichr

Moment of silence for froggy chair. Jokes there is soooo much more content than I could have imagined, I was already losing it then the Happy Home section started.

EDIT: WAIT NVM!!!!!


----------



## PeachTea04

THE NEW VILLAGERS OMG SASHA IS SO FREAKING CUTEEEEE 

and SHINO reminds me of zero two from darling in the franxx


----------



## xara

i’m literally hyperventilating rn, i don’t even know where to begin LMAO. froggy chair??? new and returning villagers??? gyroids??? kapp’n??? cooking and more crops???? mysterious islands??? this is so much better than i imagined, i can’t believe this. 

AND THE NEW DEER VILLAGER HELLO??????? THE RETURN OF ACE, PETUNIA AND PIRONKON?????? I’M SOBBING.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Raymond card... Literally This is perfect. Such a good ass update bro what the hell


----------



## Hanif1807

I'm definitely losing my mind. This direct is too much for my brain to process

I finally have a reason to return to the game!


----------



## petrichr

Haha I saw the Petri villager and I was like oh no it's me.


----------



## Khaelis

Such a huge expansion to the game, and we're getting a paid DLC addition to the main game that is adding even MORE to the game. Insane.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

omg that was so much but its all i've been asking for & more this stuff especially seems VERY promising:



edit: plus adorable new villagers? so much to evaluate rn


----------



## Hat'

There's so many NEW THINGS I'M SO HAPPY I CANT EVEN REMEMBER EVERYTHING!!!!
And... FAITH IS BACK!!!! I'm so happy I have no words


----------



## Corrie

Does anyone know if we can decorate our island and house the way it's done on the DLC? Like the drag and drop method?


----------



## wildworldtraveller

They gave us everything we wanted and 150% more! In 3 weeks! I'm fainting..!


----------



## Red Dust

Well that happened.

I was silently cautiously optimistic but that was just everything and more...AND MORE AGAIN.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Well, we're getting even more storage, that owns. Don't need anything else. 

It was well worth waiting months for this major update. I'm beyond satisfied with everything they announced during this Direct. Gonna be playing daily for a lot longer it looks like, lol


----------



## Raino

ADSJHKDJFFD. They gave us EVERYTHING. I expected nothing, so this... Wow, just wow!


----------



## EnigmaMatt

I am absolutely speechless. This is an amazing update. So much included! I need to lay down after this direct!


----------



## LambdaDelta

it gave me everything I wanted, expected maybe to happen, and much more. including stuff I would've never expected and love

coo update/10


----------



## JellyBeans

genuinely don't think i could pick a favourite part, with every new thing i was genuinely holding back squeals. thank god i was watching alone!! but i mean, there's just an overwhelming amount of new things coming - i can see why updates have been so sparse recently. i'm probably most excited to see the paid DLC, of course, and cooking!! i havent played properly in weeks but best believe i'm about to set up a little farm


----------



## hauntedhead

literally going insane rn

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



petrichr said:


> Moment of silence for froggy chair. Jokes there is soooo much more content than I could have imagined, I was already losing it then the Happy Home section started.


FROGGY CHAIR IS IN THE GAME DW


----------



## Lt.Savior

I NEED OXYGEN....


----------



## Saylor

Okay that was awesome I was just hoping for gyroids, they look so cool in this game!!! And I'm so happy to see Tortimer again!


----------



## Khaelis

I'm not often left speechless, but this absolutely blew my expectations out of the water.


----------



## Amphibian

Maybe we're finally getting a peppy deer?


----------



## PeachTea04

THE GYROIDS, THEY WERE SO CUTE TOO OMGGGG


----------



## xara

shino is literally the loml omfg. she’s so cute!!!


----------



## Etown20

Looking forward to all of it! I think the paid DLC will add the most hours in terms of gameplay.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

That was so much to take in, WOW. Round of applause to the Animal Crossing team.


----------



## moon_child

Everything was just INSANE I’m so totally back in the game for this I’m so happy I just reset my island lately and this is perfect I’m gonna go crazy


----------



## VanitasFan26

I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW! SO MUCH NEW CONTENT!!!!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m just excited we won’t be seeing threads about how disappointing this update is. This really was an amazing update. The partitions look beautiful and I’m glad there are more customization options for our houses.


----------



## bebebese

Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor...

We got it all and then some, lol.


----------



## Rosch

We are finally getting the definitive Animal Crossing experience!!! Thank you, Nintendo.


----------



## Corvusrene

I can't believe they are adding so much! it feels like i'm dreaming lol


----------



## Mint

I was very excited to see the vines as I had just added a new area to my island and couldn't decide how to decorate the cliffs... problem solved!

Also new furniture! And new indoor plants! 

I'm excited to build up the shops on Harv's island.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Never in a million years did I think morning aerobics would make a comeback but here we are! I can't get over this whole thing. Dang.


----------



## kayleee

I saw the ranch set which makes me SOOOOO hopeful that other original sets will be included. I AM SO EXCITED


----------



## Holla

I was pleasantly surprised at how much this update is adding wow! I actually see myself coming back to the game now for a while.

I also don't feel as bad now for not finishing my 5 player character houses as these new home designing tools really up the options I can do.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay wow.....this was actually impressive. All that waiting was sure worth it. I can't even describe how blown away I am. This made the game SO MUCH better now! I am literally shaking right now with excitement!


----------



## xara

brb guys, sending nintendo a formal apology letter rn.


----------



## Red Dust

Shino looks like they have "Raymond" potential to me in regards to popularity.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Am I the only one who is super excited for the new Mystery Island tours? They look phenomenal and with new plants such as vines that you can take back to your island as well as visit ones that might have meteor showers if you get the right time of day!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I am so hyped! I'm trying to even remember everything they've even added.. UGH i wish it was november already!


----------



## charmingpeach

This was insane, I am very critical of the game but they delivered everything they needed really. This is completely unexpected and it has me FLOORED.


----------



## VelveteenCat

I don't even know how to process everything right now ... I didn't look into this direct and what to expect from it too much beforehand, so I figured it would be Brewster and possibly crops. But it's so much! I think what probably made me the happiest was the fact that Cyrus will be able to customize pretty much anything. That's super convenient. Also I'm really looking forward to all of these new items! And the DLC seems awesome, too. Just everything about this is amazing! ❤❤❤❤


----------



## kayleee

WARDELL MUST BE WENDELL’S SON.  I LOVE HIM


----------



## Antonio

My mental health has been staggering but this makes me extremely happy, I'm definitely going to get the online expansion pack because this update literally is blowing me away.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Remodeling villager homes is all I ever wanted and didn't dare to hope for. Tom is my baby but his new home is trash. With some work I can restore him to a zen home. 

I'm just screaming about everything else oh goodness. And I loved HHD so having it back but as an addition to the mainline game that makes my mainline game better? Ahh sooo good.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TalviSyreni said:


> Am I the only one who is super excited for the new Mystery Island tours? They look phenomenal and with new plants such as vines that you can take back to your island as well as visit ones that might have meteor showers if you get the right time of day!


I was impressed by this. I am going to get that new paid DLC. I don't care about the cost. I am going to get that new content!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Amphibian said:


> View attachment 403850
> 
> Maybe we're finally getting a peppy deer?



Can we talk about _Cephalobots_ name for a moment.
I know Shino is going to steal the show but we have a new contender for best name in Animal Crossing.

Really hope these new villagers aren't locked behind amiibo only tho.​


----------



## Altarium

I am actually speechless, I don't have words. They gave us absolutely everything, I just can't believe it. NEW VILLAGERS TOO!


----------



## spyroflame0487

Oh man, everything looks incredible. Im so excited for it all!


----------



## VanitasFan26

kayleee said:


> WARDELL MUST BE WENDELL’S SON.  I LOVE HIM


And can we just talk about how there are BRAND new villagers that we've never seen before? This literally blew my mind. I was saying the other day it would be cool that we would get newer villagers and guess what Nintendo was thinking the same thing and made them! Thank goodness!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Red Dust said:


> Shino looks like they have "Raymond" potential to me in regards to popularity.


Anyone get a screenshot?


----------



## Khaelis

So, to basically sum up what we're getting in Version 2.0... we are getting:

The Roost
Kapp'n and his new mysterious islands
A shopping 'district' on Harv's Island that consists of returning characters and existing characters getting permanent shops 
"Farming"
Cooking
QoL features...
..and the list goes on. I can't even remember everything we're getting.


----------



## TalviSyreni

RoxasFan20 said:


> I was impressed by this. I am going to get that new paid DLC. I don't care about the cost. I am going to get that new content!


Same here, I was hoping we'd get new plants and it looks like we can via the Mystery Islands (for now) that also have different seasons and don't get me started on Harv's Island expansion, seeing that nearly knocked me off the sofa.


----------



## JKDOS

I absolutely love everything, including the paid DLC for HHD.

But.... 
* No bulk buying or crafting 
* No nook's shop upgrade 
* No moving resident services 
* No sound options 
* anything else I am not thinking of

You'd think with the ceiling furniture, they could at least upgrade the shop one last time.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I




Y'all I look hella goofy at work rn. Adios


----------



## Nunnafinga

I knew that dock was put on our islands for Kapp'n's mighty return.I like his chunky new look.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 403854
> I knew that dock was put on our islands for Kapp'n's mighty return.I like his chunky new look.


When I saw Kapp'n I was screaming so loud! I didn't expect him to show up! I mean he was another NPC that many people wanted and Nintendo listened!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m excited for the partitions and the ability that gives us to customize our houses more! I love the partitions and this gives a lot of flexibility with this customization option.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

well this went above and beyond any high expectations I could’ve ever had.


----------



## N e s s

They did it, they saved animal crossing- this is everything I wanted when the game released!


----------



## Hanif1807

- Brewster
- Froggy chair
- New and Returning villagers
...
*EVERYTHING*


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Only $25 too! I liked HHD but did feel like I didn't quite get my money's worth out of the content, $25 is very reasonable considering how much we're getting from it IMO


----------



## kayleee

Not to be dramatic but this direct changed my life


----------



## Khaelis

I'm going to be completely honest. Last month, I started up a new island but couldn't get into the game again. Felt like time travelling, stepping out of my comfort zone (but never ended up doing it lol). I just couldn't rekindle that love for ACNH I had when it released last year. I got burned out, and I kept that burn out even after a long six month break.

This update genuinely has rekindled my love for the game, and I can't wait to catch up on November 5th. Gonna take the time to get my island up to speed over the next two weeks.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

kayleee said:


> Not to be dramatic but this direct changed my life


Same

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



Hanif1807 said:


> - Brewster
> - Froggy chair
> - New and Returning villagers
> ...
> *EVERYTHING*


Are there returning villagers I missed or do you mean NPCs?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Again, I'm just so happy we're _finally_ getting what we've been asking for. I'm really excited for the paid for DLC too though!! It looks like a total add on and another game all together and it's amazing!!

But now* I beg someone to make a masterlist* of all things that were updated so my ADHD brain can read it in one place. I feel like if I blinked I missed something


----------



## moon_child

I can’t even articulate my feelings right now this exceeded my expectations and more…

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021

Like just Reese and Cyrus customizing stuff even the Nook Miles things I’m—


----------



## Rosch

Some people say they spotted the Froggy Chair. Anyone got a pic?


----------



## Orius

I'm in tears.

Literal. Tears.

It's a blessing that I only get to experience Animal Crossing for the first time last September, when such an amazing update is around the corner... Also, request fulfilled! Exercise with your villagers in the morning! YAS! Nintendo predicted I would make such a request! lol Truly the fortune tellers of our time.    

Man, I don't even know where to begin... There's just so much stuff! The partition walls, being able to invite villagers into the café using Amiibo (which I just bought every single one of 'em!!), white picket fences being a possibility (another request listened!!!), customizable Nook Redemption Items, gyroids, COOKING!, ordinance, and so much more! While watching the video, I initially thought, "Oh, inviting villagers to the café is cool, but I wish there's more than just a new building..." And then Nintendo kept giving, and giving, and giving! lol It went from "oh cool" to "wow" to "what the heck is happening?!!!"

But yeah, even though this is what the game should've done from the start, this is just... amazing. What a great holiday we shall have! What a great early holiday gift! Merry Early X'mas, Animal Crossing fans! LMAO


----------



## JellyBeans

Khaelis said:


> I'm going to be completely honest. Last month, I started up a new island but couldn't get into the game again. Felt like time travelling, stepping out of my comfort zone (but never ended up doing it lol). I just couldn't rekindle that love for ACNH I had when it released last year. I got burned out, and I kept that burn out even after a long six month break.
> 
> This update genuinely has rekindled my love for the game, and I can't wait to catch up on November 5th. Gonna take the time to get my island up to speed over the next two weeks.


i'm exactly the same!! restarted my island quite a while back now but it's still in the very early stages of development thanks to lack of motivation. the second that direct ended i was booting it up and making plans to try and have some semblance of a coherent island once the update rolls in! first stop: removing my yellow hyacinths from my 'farm' to make space for real wheat..
i do feel like i need to meticulously go through that direct again and properly take in everything we're getting because i was so overwhelmed during it to notice the little details


----------



## sarosephie

JKDOS said:


> I absolutely love everything, including the paid DLC for HHD.
> 
> But....
> * No bulk buying or crafting
> * No nook's shop upgrade
> * No moving resident services
> * No sound options
> * anything else I am not thinking of
> 
> You'd think with the ceiling furniture, they could at least upgrade the shop one last time.


I'm not particularly mad about this tbh, I'm just happy there's more stuff


----------



## Sara?

New bushes, yay!


----------



## Etown20

StarlitGlitch said:


> Anyone get a screenshot?


----------



## LoserMom

That direct was 100948472836x better than anything I expected. I’m so excited to finally have a reason play the game again


----------



## kayleee

petrichr said:


> Moment of silence for froggy chair. Jokes there is soooo much more content than I could have imagined, I was already losing it then the Happy Home section started.
> 
> EDIT: WAIT NVM!!!!!
> View attachment 403853


@Rosch saw ur post in a different thread, here is froggy!!


----------



## mayorsami

I'm losing my mind right now!!!!


----------



## Romaki

They sure gave us everything (New Leaf / Happy Home Designer had). 

I like everything except for me being convinved to buy DLC... but the 2.0 update is worth it.


----------



## inazuma

Shinoo  also turns out, the DLC was so expensive on my country im gonna cry  also maybe its not available on my country-


----------



## Sara?

Beside the cashier there is a shield with a green trade, you think its deco or that we can order to go ? and the tea kettle also has a shield in blue, can we make get tea? also to go?


----------



## Corrie

Also we finally get a white picket fence!!


----------



## Altarium

Red Dust said:


> Shino looks like they have "Raymond" potential to me in regards to popularity.


Have you seen Ione? Literally Marshal, Judy and Julian put together, they're gonna be number 1 most popular very quickly.


----------



## Khaelis

JellyBeans said:


> i'm exactly the same!! restarted my island quite a while back now but it's still in the very early stages of development thanks to lack of motivation. the second that direct ended i was booting it up and making plans to try and have some semblance of a coherent island once the update rolls in! first stop: removing my yellow hyacinths from my 'farm' to make space for real wheat..
> i do feel like i need to meticulously go through that direct again and properly take in everything we're getting because i was so overwhelmed during it to notice the little details



Yeah, I started up my new island on, uhh.. September 12th? Played for 3 days and got demotivated and went back to playing Smash, Mario Kart, etc.


----------



## seijileaf

Sorry I am late to this.. I watched the trailers for both but I'm assuming we are getting furniture series back? Also, is Gracie gonna come back? I really wanted her to come back too so we'd have the complete set of NPCs.


----------



## Iris_T

I know it's not the biggest novelty (compared to cooking, new villagers, hairstyles, decoration..) but the option to give ordinances it's going to save me sooo much time pulling weeds away...


----------



## Sara?

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 403861



how cute is Niko?


----------



## StarlitGlitch

That Direct realized how much my poor term-memory from having ADHD affects me. I can only name so many that we got in the Direct but I just remember feeling like it was an impossible amount for me to remember. I could watch that Direct 10 times and still not name half the new things I saw. What an amazing feeling.


----------



## samticore

Talk about information overload. That was like, a new detail every 30 seconds. (Not complaining at all, I'm thrilled, my brain is ??!?!/1?!?1/ rn ok)


----------



## AccfSally

HAHAHA! I've never doubted this game! Not even once lol
I'M SO PROUD OF MYSELF RIGHT NOW!

Can't wait!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

samticore said:


> Talk about information overload. That was like, a new detail every 30 seconds. (Not complaining at all, I'm thrilled, my brain is ??!?!/1?!?1/ rn ok)


Just made a comment about this else where, my ADHD brain is fried with short-term memory overload and it's fantastic


----------



## SirOctopie

I don't know which topic is the discussion post, but *H O L Y M O L Y!!!!!!!!!*

THAT WAS THE BEST DIRECT EVER I AM SO GOSH DARN EXCITED!!!! ALL THIS NEW STUFF I FEEL SO OVERWHELMED! Nintendo listened to us! I'm gonna have to redesign parts of my island because I have no room to plant more veggies lol! I'm so glad they added 2 more bridges (my town is based off of Amsterdam, so you can never have too many bridges). And the FURNITURE! OMG THE FURNITURE! I saw a Rococo seat in one of the HH previews! And expanding and more customizing to your house! AND THEN CUSTOMIZING VILLAGER HOMES. THEY BASICALLY PUT HHD INTO NEW HORIZONS! And the addition of Cyrus and Reese so you can change the variant of the furniture instead of having to track down other players to trade (which requires paid online support)! Also cooking! There's so much to unpack here. I'm going to rewatch the stream several times to get a good look at everything new that's coming.

*_deep long siiiiigh_* I am in my happy place...  Thank you so much, Nintendo! <3 And happy birthday, Brewster! coo~


----------



## peachycrossing9

OMG I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO EVEN REACT  IM SO EXCITED FOR EVERYTHING.


----------



## spyroflame0487

Just in case anyone was curious, i watched the video again and took note of the card numbers;

401 Tom Nook
402
403
404 Orville
405 Wilbur
406
407
408
409
410
411
412 CJ
413 Flick
414
415
416
417 Harvey
418
419 Wisp
420
421 Niko
422 Wardell
423
424
425 Sherb
426 Megan
427 Dom
428 Audie
429 Cyd
430 Judy
431 Raymond
432 Reneigh
433 Sasha
434 Ione
435 Tiansherg
436 Shino
437 Marlo
438 Petri
439 Cephlabot
440 Quinn
441 Chabwick
442 Zoe
443 Ace
444 Rio
445 Frett
446 Azalea
447 Roswell
448 Faith
449

Unknown but on packaging: Isabelle, Timmy/Tommy, Lottie, KK, Label, Daisy Mae.

Looks like this set is mainly going to be NPCs. I think my math may be off there but it did say "48 new cards" and since the counter should start at 401 for this set, that means we should end at 449, right? So there's one more new villager (maybe more depending on where the count starts)


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Yoooooo I'm literally STOAKED about EVERYTHING BUT 

New outdoor furniture
New + customizable fences
SASHA + SHINO <3
omg new plants


----------



## moon_child

LoserMom said:


> That direct was 100948472836x better than anything I expected. I’m so excited to finally have a reason play the game again


This exactly!!! I just reset my island recently because I completely finished my old one and this one for sure got me right back.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 403861



oh! Ace from GCN is back!


----------



## Lt.Savior

I NEED poki currency. I want to take home all these furniture items!


----------



## kayleee

spyroflame0487 said:


> Just in case anyone was curious, i watched the video again and took note of the card numbers;
> 
> 401 Tom Nook
> 402
> 403
> 404 Orville
> 405 Wilbur
> 406
> 407
> 408
> 409
> 410
> 411
> 412 CJ
> 413 Flick
> 414
> 415
> 416
> 417 Harvey
> 418
> 419 Wisp
> 420
> 421 Niko
> 422 Wardell
> 423
> 424
> 425 Sherb
> 426 Megan
> 427 Dom
> 428 Audie
> 429 Cyd
> 430 Judy
> 431 Raymond
> 432 Reneigh
> 433 Sasha
> 434 Ione
> 435 Tiansherg
> 436 Shino
> 437 Marlo
> 438 Petri
> 439 Cephlabot
> 440 Quinn
> 441 Chabwick
> 442 Zoe
> 443 Ace
> 444 Rio
> 445 Frett
> 446 Azalea
> 447 Roswell
> 448 Faith
> 449
> 
> Unknown but on packaging: Isabelle, Timmy/Tommy, Lottie, KK, Label, Daisy Mae.
> 
> Looks like this set is mainly going to be NPCs. I think my math may be off there but it did say "48 new cards" and since the counter should start at 401 for this set, that means we should end at 449, right? So there's one more new villager (maybe more depending on where the count starts)


Okay if they leave off at 449 instead of 450…….. that bothers me…………… lol


----------



## YueClemes

Really huge update but also i'm said cause it's last major update


----------



## Moritz

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 403861


Everyone talking about shino and here's me thinking tiansheng is the coolest of the lot!
Depending on personality type, they might be coming to my island


----------



## Junalt

This just went above and beyond my expectations. I also love HHD so that we can buy that for just $25 is amazing.


----------



## Cakecrazy909

IM CRYIN GOUT OF MY BACKSIDE ITS TOO SOON TO FORM WORDS BUT UH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildworldtraveller

We even got a shopping street on Harv's island!


----------



## Corrie

YueClemes said:


> Really huge update but also i'm said cause it's last major update


This haha. They said it's the last major update so maybe we'll continue to get small ones, unless that just refers to bug fixes.


----------



## sarosephie

Oh my God we can make bread now


----------



## Sara?

YueClemes said:


> Really huge update but also i'm said cause it's last major update




Actually they said its the last *free* major update, I must admit i do not mind paying for DLC but i worry about DLCs content and how much they will give us, for how much and how OFTEN


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Since it's a Friday night I decided to sip some wine while watching. Wrong decision. Turns out I needed to be sober and on my Adderall to process everything. What timeline is this?


----------



## Orius

It's like Nintendo was intentionally keeping us unsatisfied so that it could release everything at once and drive us insane from the happiness. lmao You just got pranked by Nintendo! lol

But yeah, definitely a lot to take in. It's been worth the wait. This is a historical moment in the gaming industry that other devs should look back on.


----------



## xara

i’m literally trembling and unable to form words rn LOL, but the direct was far better than anything i could’ve imagined. i was too excited to catch every single detail of everything shown, but my favourite parts absolutely have to be the mysterious islands, the cooking and new crops, gyroids, FROGGY CHAIR, new villagers, new furniture items and ... oh, who am i kidding? my favourite part was the entire direct.


----------



## moonshi

JKDOS said:


> I absolutely love everything, including the paid DLC for HHD.
> 
> But....
> * No bulk buying or crafting
> * No nook's shop upgrade
> * No moving resident services
> * No sound options
> * anything else I am not thinking of
> 
> You'd think with the ceiling furniture, they could at least upgrade the shop one last time.



I wish we have the option of working at the Roost too. I would pick that over HHP because I can't really design anything. Haha

They said this is the last major free content update so I'm still hopeful for free small content updates in the future. 

I'm most excited for storage expansion, ABD, portable storage shed, increase in number of bridges and inclines, permanent ladders, kappn, shops on harv's Island and Shino. She looked so eye catching in the Direct!


----------



## sarosephie

xara said:


> i’m literally trembling and unable to form words rn LOL, but the direct was far better than anything i could’ve imagined. i was too excited to catch every single detail of everything shown, but my favourite parts absolutely have to be the mysterious islands, the cooking and new crops, gyroids, FROGGY CHAIR, new villagers, new furniture items and ... oh, who am i kidding? my favourite part was the entire direct.


Not going to lie I have to watch it a couple times over again to fully understand and process everything


----------



## olympics

I am SO EXCITED. I truly feel re-invested again I couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## floatingzoo

No... Words... Just... Kapp'n's... Song...

it's back!!

AH

And like absolutely everything else. I'm completely shocked! Although a little edition in the grand scheme of the update, I'm excited about being about to customize the exterior of homes! I make a bunch of different characters to make different buildings on my island, and changing up the exterior of them is going to add so much!


----------



## YueClemes

Sara? said:


> Actually they said its the last *free* major update, I must admit i do not mind paying for DLC but i worry about DLCs content and how much they will give us, for how much and how OFTEN


Yea, i think they will keep up with paid major update content.Or not lol I will pay for sure haha


----------



## Sara?

That park fountain is to die for !






	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021

Plaza train ? flower bed? 

I think i need help my heart can handle all this hahahah


----------



## Moritz

I knew nintendo wouldn't disappoint 
This update is filled with all the things the data miners have been finding for like a year now.

Just so happy we finally get to see it!


----------



## Mairen

I absolutely love this update and I think it is super fantastic. I was sitting there in entire excitement the whole time really. 

There were two things missing that I was hoping to see though. (Unless I missed them in my excitement)

No upgrade to nooks was announced yet. 

The islands kappn takes you to are interesting that they will be different seasons/times of days, but essentially useless for anyone who has their critterpedias already complete. Good for harvesting seasonal items though! 

Also boo for no multiplayer minigames still.


----------



## Bilaz

This is absolutely amazing
Only thing I'm nervous about is exactly how many new things we can collect and do with our houses and islands o-o I literally just finished it all aaaaaaaa

Now I feel like Nintendo intentionally barely released anything in the updates for a year so they could gather everyone's wishlists in secret and release it all at once


----------



## Aus

can i just say, i’m LOVING the gyroid redesign?? they are so cute omg


----------



## HappyTails

Seriously, they actually listening to us!!! I started screaming when I saw Kapp'n and the ability to now customize Nook Mile Items. And the new fencing...... That park fencing though. I can't... I just can't! I thought we were just getting the Roost and that was it, but they threw in everything but the kitchen sink.

November 5th cannot get here fast enough. I'm still watching the stream. I haven't seen an add to cart option for The Able Sisters or customize the airport.


----------



## littlewing

NINTENDO... MR. TENDO SIR... I'M SO SORRY FOR DOUBTING YOUR COMMITMENT... LET'S GET BACK TOGETHER...

ok ok OK. ok! wow. favorite parts (I THINK, MIND STILL REELING) were:
*1.* reese & cyrus being back meaning no more HOURS spent trading for furniture variations!!!! this is also great news for shy players! i have a friend that i've been helping out with catalogue stuff because she's anxious about trading, and now she doesn't have to worry about that! also it's just convenient, so. bless.
*2.* more crops and cooking! oh my god yes please
*3.* redecorating villager homes!!!! not gonna lie i was _really_ bummed out for the first half of the DLC announcement because i _love _the things you can do with it but they truly had me thinking at first that you could only decorate vacation homes... so that last minute reveal that you can spruce up your own home & your villagers real homes nearly had me crying happy tears.


----------



## ~Kilza~

spyroflame0487 said:


> Looks like this set is mainly going to be NPCs. I think my math may be off there but it did say "48 new cards" and since the counter should start at 401 for this set, that means we should end at 449, right? So there's one more new villager (maybe more depending on where the count starts)


Yeah, your math is off. It'd end at 448, as we need to do inclusive counting here to make sure 401 is captured (so 448 - 401 + 1 = 48).


----------



## Amphibian

Sara? said:


> That park fountain is to die for !
> 
> View attachment 403869
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021
> 
> Plaza train ? flower bed?
> 
> I think i need help my heart can handle all this hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403870View attachment 403871View attachment 403872View attachment 403873


AHHH the windmill is there!


----------



## Sheep Villager

So about this new K.K Album cover. What genre are we thinking this will be...?
_Anime K.K Slider _was not a concept I thought I would ever see, but here we are.

Could end up the new Bubblegum if it's pop-y enough to catch peoples attention. Has some pop vibes to me at least.​


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Nintendo listened to us and went above and beyond. This game feels more than complete. They just needed an extra year due everything in the world. Praise Nintendo. Truly refreshing. Now.. Why is it not November right now?!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Sara? said:


> That park fountain is to die for !
> 
> View attachment 403869
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021
> 
> Plaza train ? flower bed?
> 
> I think i need help my heart can handle all this hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403870View attachment 403871View attachment 403872View attachment 403873


I saw that fountain as well and I instantly knew where I want to put on my island.  

Honestly though with all these new updates I actually don't know where to begin as my mind keeps going back & forth from what I remember. I mean we can now customise our house exterior to fit our island theme...


----------



## geo-mew

I'm sure the neighbors filed a noise complaint after hearing me watch the Direct... that was really incredible!!! For me, cooking and HHD jobs (specifically the jobs villagers have) were two things I dreamed about getting in ACNH but never counted on, so I'm overjoyed ATM!!! And I made so many dumb froggy chair memes before the game came out, it was amazing that froggy chair was actually added. My partner even recognized froggy chair from my dumb memes even tho he doesn't play AC LMAO.

One thing I was kinda bummed about though is that there's no Observatory? And I was hoping that Harriet would be able to do stuff that we wouldn't, like ombre hair or highlights, but it looks like we can learn everything she does :/ 

Also no news on the Nooklings upgrade, but maybe that's one of the features that wasn't covered by the Direct.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Sheep Villager said:


> So about this new K.K Album cover. What genre are we thinking this will be...?
> _Anime K.K Slider _was not a concept I thought I would ever see, but here we are.
> 
> Could end up the new Bubblegum if it's pop-y enough to catch peoples attentions. Has some pop vibes to me at least.​


The genre is Vocaloid..


----------



## Sara?

There is something that i think i didn't catch, are we able to customize our villagers inside home? like the ones living with us in our island?


----------



## kayleee

Alright now how am I supposed to wait 20 days for all this


----------



## Sara?

New counter and sushi plate?


----------



## Insulaire

I haven’t seen anyone mention the return of ordinances, but as an evening/nighttime player, I’m so thrilled!


----------



## Etown20

One of the Nintendo leakers who predicted a lot of this stuff back in the summer says this was multiple updates combined into one, so it probably goes without saying, but this explains the big gap of new content between March and now.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Sara? said:


> There is something that i think i didn't catch, are we able to customize our villagers inside home? like the ones living with us in our island?



Yes I believe you will be with the DLC.
No idea behind the mechanics of how you unlock it but they did say you can and show a clip of Erik on your island wanting a remodel.​


----------



## Cakecrazy909

we probably arent getting a cart, but STILL THERES SO MUCH ITS SO GOOD


----------



## Antonio

kayleee said:


> Not to be dramatic but this direct changed my life


be dramatic 

it changed mine too

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



Etown20 said:


> One of the Nintendo leakers who predicted a lot of this stuff back in the summer says this was multiple updates combined into one, so it probably goes without saying, but this explains the big gap of new content between March and now.


source on that leak?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sara? said:


> There is something that i think i didn't catch, are we able to customize our villagers inside home? like the ones living with us in our island?


Yeah, it sounds like that ability unlocks after you've done a few (unspecified) homes for HHP.


----------



## HappyTails

Likely not but all the stuff they are giving us is amazing so I'm happy regardless.


----------



## olympics

I went in with pretty low expectations and came out happier than I ever could have thought!!


----------



## Sara?

I wonder if we will be able to use the beautiful weird plant as our stairs in our island too since in the stream we saw that they can be picked up


----------



## Amphibian

That pine tree (?) looks amazing


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I just read a summary on Twitter of _some_ of the things they added and my ADHD-affected short-term memory didn't even remember half of the stuff


----------



## voltairenism

loving the new content!!!! FROGGY CHAIR IS HERE!!! omg also I love the new fences and the fact you can customize them. I'm soso excited for the new furniture too


----------



## Sara?

Amphibian said:


> View attachment 403876
> That pine tree (?) looks amazing




I need it, wow!!! i saw a lot like a lot of super nice furniture from the paid DLC! I am speechless


----------



## Corrie

When they showed the hole in the ground I was like gyroidsgyroidsgyroids!! And sure enough! I'm actually very happy they can be customized too. They look so cute!


----------



## Splinter

Inflatable Plaza Toy = Able to place things on the plaza?
I just hope everything's not time locked, I want it all at once.


----------



## Wickel

The direct really was above & beyond! The vines, the ladders, Kapp'n, Brewster.. finally a reason to go to Harv's. 
 I can't wait to actually join my villagers for morning stretches - sounds like a fun way to start the day!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Amphibian said:


> View attachment 403876
> That pine tree (?) looks amazing


Wait is that a life size (in game) bonsai tree and if so how the heck did I miss that?!


----------



## Sara?

Colorful pretzels from DlC, hmm yes plus, bunny's OMG bring them along, dont get me started with those flowers!!!


----------



## Morningowl

This was my hope but not what expected.  Of course not everyone going to be happy because something was missed but this is a Hefty update with many high requested features. I am very excited


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Sara? said:


> Actually they said its the last *free* major update, I must admit i do not mind paying for DLC but i worry about DLCs content and how much they will give us, for how much and how OFTEN


As someone else I saw wrote online "guess we'll have to pay for minigames in the future" lol

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



TalviSyreni said:


> Wait is that a life size (in game) bonsai tree and if so how the heck did I miss that?!


I was so fixated on the giant torii gate in the back I missed it too!

edit: well technically bonsai trees are just regular trees that were made to be smaller, so a life size bonsai tree is just a tree but haha

But I get what you mean


----------



## geo-mew

OMG THE TORII GATE
THE GODS HAVE ANSWERED MY PRAYERS I'M GONNA GO CRY NOW}

Bruh if they add interactive furniture (like in Pocket Camp) that villagers can use... I don't even know what I would do. throw up and cry at the same time I guess.


----------



## TalviSyreni

StarlitGlitch said:


> As someone else I saw wrote online "guess we'll have to pay for minigames in the future" lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021
> 
> 
> I was so fixated on the giant torii gate in the back I missed it too!
> 
> edit: well technically bonsai trees are just regular trees that were made to be smaller, so a life size bonsai tree is just a tree but haha
> 
> But I get what you mean


I didn't even notice the torii gate either as I was so fixated on the tree that looks like a bonsai tree but isn't.


----------



## SheepMareep

I am LOVING the new items we have seen so far
I mean… that cave entrance item looked GORGEOUS and will be so much better than the screens and a ton of rocks trick !


----------



## Sara?

New leave inspo, not mad, thank you hahaha


----------



## wolfie1

Okay, I'm pretty excited about this update. This is literally the first update I didn't stare at like :|

I wish we could've gotten a Nook's Cranny upgrade. I really don't understand what is so difficult about giving it an upgrade, but okay, I guess. The rest kind of makes up for it. Once people have gathered all new features from the DLC, I'll make a decision about it. I liked what I saw but it's kind of a bummer that I have to pay to change my villagers' house appearance, as well as mine, and I've never played HHD, but having more decoration options is always good in my book.

I'm pretty stoked that many NPCs are coming back and will presumably be available 24/7 on Harvey's Island. I hope this means they'll sell new stuff? We'll see.

FINALLY VILLAGER VISITS AND MORE INTERACTION WITH THEM! I literally haven't played since March because I was doing the exact same thing over and over again. I'll have to tear down half of my island to make room for 50x50 km2 carrot, tomato and potato orchards.


----------



## Mad Aly

Well... To say the least, and needless to say, November 5th couldn't come fast enough!

I believe most of these were already mentioned by others, but I was secretly hoping that there would be bulk-crafting, bulk-buying, more multiplayer activities, and a more convenient way to decorate, terraform, and waterscape our islands (exactly the way we can for vacation homes in the DLC, especially if we can literally apply the skills we learn there to our own islands).

But, to be fair, I think this 2.0 update definitely makes up for any missing QOL updates. Who knows? Maybe they'll add those in later on! (If they're not considered 'major' changes, at least... Otherwise, they may come out with more paid DLC, which I guess I wouldn't mind if they continue to be as substantial as this.)


----------



## JKDOS

moonshi said:


> I wish we have the option of working at the Roost too. I would pick that over HHP because I can't really design anything. Haha



It's possible they just didn't show it...leaving it up for a surprise.



moonshi said:


> They said this is the last major free content update so I'm still hopeful for free small content updates in the future.



The way I see it, we'll still get the Holiday updates we've been seeing for free, but any actual new content (if ever) will cost money


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Sara? said:


> New leave inspo, not mad, thank you hahaha
> 
> View attachment 403881


Yes I spotted that right away!! It looks a little... blocky? But hopefully it looks better in-game cuz I was really hoping for it to make a comeback


----------



## wildworldtraveller

geo-mew said:


> OMG THE TORII GATE
> THE GODS HAVE ANSWERED MY PRAYERS I'M GONNA GO CRY NOW}



My island is Kyoto-themed and I tried to build a torii tunnel like the one at Fushimi Inari temple from the stone gates, with thousands of stones. Gotta replace them all now  

Also got to spend time until November 5th to collect Nook miles!


----------



## your local goomy

I'm just saying I now 100% ship Harvey and Harriet lmao. I really hope we can do the morning aerobics with a switch lite though. The only thing I can say I'm not super happy with is the amiibo cards. I would've rather had more returning villagers than new ones.


----------



## N e s s

Sara? said:


> New leave inspo, not mad, thank you hahaha
> 
> View attachment 403881


THEY ADDED THAT BACK I LOVED THAT PWP


----------



## MayorofMapleton

When you're island is perfect but all this comes out...

Me and the GF we need to make new island plans, like holy ****.


----------



## Sara?

Spot some of the new furniture from the paid DLC? In love looks soo good quality furniture !


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

N e s s said:


> THEY ADDED THAT BACK I LOVED THAT PWP


& imagine the color variants of it ughh I've missed it so much.


----------



## mayorsami

There was so much, everything I was hoping for and then it just KEPT COMING


----------



## daringred_

that was pretty insane. i spent the entire time screaming and combed back through half of it with my sister which helped me see that the windmill and rococo series are back, baby! let's go! (also potentially astro, ranch and sleek sets.) i only have a few complaints about it.

no cafe mini-game. big sad hours. i knew they'd replaced it with amiibo invites as soon as i saw the phone. cool for some people, especially those who post photos on social media, but not so much for me.

sunny, my beloved. rest in peace with the angels. at least your memory lives on in froggy chair's great return. was hoping for more new/returning villagers than we got, but sasha is cute and shino made me a furry.

no mini-game island. it's what made me scream about kapp'n reappearing, and while the new mystery islands are very cool and interesting, i do still find it odd that the multiplayer for this game -- which they pushed so hard -- was DOA with no real attempt to revive it since.

crops are cool. love them. very cute. they fit the vibe of my island perfectly. one problem? i have no room. i don't have an area big enough to accommodate two patches of crops, let alone several, and scattering them about is kind of ugly ajdkfkglg. might just have to slap it down in front of pekoe's house or make my beach path asymmetrical and Suffer.

also no gracie. rip queen, you deserved better.

overall though? loved it. my highlights? (from what my brain can remember, at least.) 

KATRINA! GET IT, GIRL! 
harriet is back, and with the mechanic i suggested for her, although all of her hairstyles (that they showed) are kind of meh to me.
basically loved the whole merchant's camp thing. having redd there means i might finally get the art exhibit complete.
aforementioned return of the rococo series! also loved some of the new items like the bunny plush, the rubber duck and the scrapbook. 
permanent ladders. gonna slap these bad boys all over my cliffs out-of-sight. i don't have room for more inclines, and they're pretty spaced out. also love that they can be customized.
WINDMILL, MY BELOVED.
outside abd, that visitors can hopefully use, and the storage shed. love that. makes my crafting area a little redundant, but i might just shrink it a little and place the shed there.


----------



## moonshi

wolfie1 said:


> FINALLY VILLAGER VISITS AND MORE INTERACTION WITH THEM! I literally haven't played since March because I was doing the exact same thing over and over again. I'll have to tear down half of my island to make room for 50x50 km2 carrot, tomato and potato orchards.



I can't tear down half my island but as I try and finish as much of my island as possible, I have to keep in mind to leave small plots open for my incoming veggie plants. 

I was thinking of planting trees in those spots but not anymore.

So much to do when the new contents are here!


----------



## JKDOS

your local goomy said:


> I really hope we can do the morning aerobics with a switch lite though.



They said you can use either motion controls or the buttons. It'll be ok.


----------



## Sara?

LOL!!! love it and hate it at the same time, what is that huge thing in the right side ?


----------



## Croconaw

I’m glad villager visits are a thing again as well! More villager interaction is absolutely crucial!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I noticed Katrina isn’t placed w the other shops, like near a creek that isn’t shown. I wonder why.


----------



## Etown20

Antonio said:


> be dramatic
> 
> it changed mine too
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021
> 
> 
> source on that leak?



SamusHunter2 on twitter

They have been pretty reliable so far. A post by them back in June after E3 predicted a big November update with a lot of these features.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Sara? said:


> LOL!!! love it and hate it at the same time, what is that huge thing in the right side ?
> View attachment 403887


lmaooo I didn't even see this!! that's wild


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Please, I hope the Bus stop PWP from NL is back


----------



## Sara?

there is a bubble machine making !!! i need it, soo cute and fun to play with it


----------



## your local goomy

My heart aches that Aziz is still not in a new game yet, but it's fine...we got enough stuff to fill the void lmao. Maybe series 6


----------



## Sara?

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I noticed Katrina isn’t placed w the other shops, like near a creek that isn’t shown. I wonder why.


I would have loved to have her be in a more shady, dark place you know more mysterious not a caravan but thats just be anyways i am just happy to have her back so no complains hahaha


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

your local goomy said:


> My heart aches that Aziz is still not in a new game yet, but it's fine...we got enough stuff to fill the void lmao. Maybe series 6


i know! But are those the only returning villagers shown? Maybe we don’t know all of them yet


----------



## your local goomy

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> i know! But are those the only returning villagers shown? Maybe we don’t know all of them yet


Could be! They brought Faith back at least! Love that koala lol


----------



## geo-mew

wildworldtraveller said:


> My island is Kyoto-themed and I tried to build a torii tunnel like the one at Fushimi Inari temple from the stone gates, with thousands of stones. Gotta replace them all now
> 
> Also got to spend time until November 5th to collect Nook miles!


I did the same thing! But I used those seasonal ice gate things customized to be red!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

This is everything I've ever wanted omg. What a wonderful thing to wake up to today


----------



## Sara?

I need rubber swam, really need bubble machine and hmm please a moment of appreciation for the laying chips and cookies in the floor? i need it, so gloriously ahhhh


----------



## Insulaire

Sara? said:


> hmm please a moment of appreciation for the laying chips and cookies in the floor?


The Lazy Villagers have infiltrated the Nintendo design team!


----------



## daringred_

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> i know! But are those the only returning villagers shown? Maybe we don’t know all of them yet



those are the only ones, i believe? i saw a tumblr post showing all 48 cards and the missing 12 are all other NPCs, i'm pretty sure. i'll see if i can find it again.


----------



## Sara?

HMMMM like i really need this cave looking furniture for my island, like now, someone send help i cant with all the things we are getting my gosh hahah


----------



## Junalt

I’m so happy that Cyrus will help us customise Nook Mile furniture. Now we don’t have to depend on trading for the nicer colors.


----------



## daringred_

*all 48 cards*


----------



## Sin

everything about this update has me beyond excited, i fell in love with the new villager Shino pretty much the moment i laid eyes on them


----------



## Insulaire

One of the best things about these new furniture/decor items is a lot of them are variations of Pocket Camp items, and I welcome anything possible to get me to walk away from THAT cash grab back into the safe, non-gouging arms of New Horizons


----------



## coldpotato

Holy holy crap. I cannot believe all they are adding. IDK where to even start commenting... Nintendo has been listening and adding pretty much anything and everything we've been wanting and then some. I almost feel like I could cry. There's going to be so much to do in this game after the update and getting the expansion. I'm so, so excited!

Also.. FROGGY CHAIR!


----------



## Aliennia

Had to join because this will definitely get me back into AC... i'm so excited!!!!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Right... I best get back to my island and start shuffling a few things around so I can fit some of new impending items I want on my island like the ability to grow vegetables and then make recipes out of them.


----------



## moonshi

daringred_ said:


> *all 48 cards*



Does anyone know if the series 5 cards packs only include these 48 or cards that have been released already as well? If it's only these 48 cards, I might hop on the bandwagon.


----------



## wildworldtraveller

I'm eagerly waiting for the reaction videos


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I can’t seem to upload the photo but by the end of the direct you can see villagers in the sea using floaters!


----------



## satine

N e s s said:


> View attachment 403868



LMAO this is my favorite meme about the direct


----------



## Minene

i'm so excited for everything!! they surprised me with some things like harv's, mix&matching wallpapers, and the dlc....i hope bulk crafting & buying happen eventually, that's really my only complaint, but maybe they just didn't mention it


----------



## wolfie1

moonshi said:


> I can't tear down half my island but as I try and finish as much of my island as possible, I have to keep in mind to leave small plots open for my incoming veggie plants.



Yeah, I finished mine before leaving the game to collect dust... I have a very small pumpkin patch right in front of my shop, so maybe I could use it for some of the vegetables they'll introduce. I'm not going to tear everything down, of course. I spent way too much time just to tear it down. I wish we'd known they were going to add all of this. That way I could've reserved a plot for them lol.


----------



## Croconaw

your local goomy said:


> My heart aches that Aziz is still not in a new game yet, but it's fine...we got enough stuff to fill the void lmao. Maybe series 6


There may be more returning villagers. It said “48 cards” or something like that during the direct. Maybe we don’t know them all?


----------



## tessa grace

This made my entire year. Like guys nintendo LISTENED


----------



## Croconaw

tessa. said:


> This made my entire year. Like guys nintendo LISTENED


I’m basically just glad we won’t hear people complaining about an underwhelming update. I’m so happy this was an amazing update and well worth waiting for.


----------



## Mad Aly

Well... To say the least, and needless to say, November 5th couldn't come fast enough!

I think most of these were already mentioned by others, but I was secretly hoping for bulk-crafting, bulk-buying, jobs for villagers, more multiplayer activities, and a more convenient way to decorate, terraform, and waterscape our islands (much like we can for vacation homes in the new Happy Home Paradise DLC, especially since we're able to apply the skills we learn there to our own islands).

But, to be fair, I think this 2.0 update definitely makes up for any missing QOL updates. Who knows? Maybe they'll add those in (ideally for free) later on! (If they're not considered 'major' changes, at least... Otherwise, they can come out with more paid DLC, which I guess I wouldn't mind if they will continue to be as substantial as this.)


----------



## satine

Mad Aly said:


> Well... To say the least, and needless to say, November 5th couldn't come fast enough!
> 
> I think most of these were already mentioned by others, but I was secretly hoping for bulk-crafting, bulk-buying, *jobs for villagers,* more multiplayer activities, and a more convenient way to decorate, terraform, and waterscape our islands (much like we can for vacation homes in the new Happy Home Paradise DLC, especially since we're able to apply the skills we learn there to our own islands).



Well to be fair -- the 'jobs for villagers' feature is included: they work at the little buildings/shops/et cetera that you decorate on the HHP island archipelago.


----------



## Junalt

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I can’t seem to upload the photo but by the end of the direct you can see villagers in the sea using floaters!



Omg you’re right! It’s definitely at the DLC resort island though. Wonder if it’s a random action they can do similar to running/playing/BBQing in the plaza.


----------



## mocha.

OMG I think the new update is revolutionary. They addressed so much of the issues most people have been discussing and it genuinely makes me really excited to pick up the game again! I can’t wait for the update!!

edit: NAVIGATING SMALL SPACES… mind = blown


----------



## Mad Aly

satine said:


> Well to be fair -- the 'jobs for villagers' feature is included: they work at the little buildings/shops/et cetera that you decorate on the HHP island archipelago.


Omg, you're right...  There's so much to process/remember here, haha! And I'm probably gonna wait on getting the DLC for now, just to slowly take everything in with this 2.0 update.


----------



## satine

Mad Aly said:


> Omg, you're right...  There's so much to process/remember here, haha! And I'm probably gonna wait on getting the DLC for now, just to slowly take everything in with this 2.0 update.



Lol I know!!! It's hard to even remember what all was shown! There are so many other little things that I have already forgotten about, I really want to go back and make a detailed list or something hahah.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

I'm concerned they've done everything but increase interior room size.

They said we can bring back techniques but never mentioned size changing.

Plus we can walk between thin areas...as if it was the fix for the small rooms.


----------



## satine

As far as my expectations -- I am honestly so excited, it went beyond them. The only thing that I was wanting that wasn't added was Gracie Grace as well as the pelicans. HOWEVER... I don't know if we can completely write off Gracie Grace now? They didn't show her in the little RV camp with the vendors. But she could still be there maybe, OR maybe she is included with a Nook store upgrade that just wasn't featured? I'm really hoping that's the case! I REALLY wanted Gracie Grace more than a lot of the other NPCs, she's one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Insulaire

MayorofMapleton said:


> They said we can bring back techniques but never mentioned size changing.


there’s small print in the screen for redesigning villager homes that adjusting size can’t be carried over. I assume it stands for our houses as well


----------



## mocha.

I just remembered we can COOK I honestly cannot wait for this update ashdjakald


----------



## SheepMareep

MayorofMapleton said:


> I'm concerned they've done everything but increase interior room size.
> 
> They said we can bring back techniques but never mentioned size changing.
> 
> Plus we can walk between thin areas...as if it was the fix for the small rooms.


I’m thinking room size will appear as well. They didn’t preview what changing villagers homes would look like at all so fingers crossed it’ll be basically the same thing only interior alone and not exterior.
EDIT: ignore me just saw the post before this one about the small print


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Insulaire said:


> there’s small print in the screen for redesigning villager homes that adjusting size can’t be carried over. I assume it stands for our houses as well


I will make due then!!

Been using bookcases as walls, time to fix that!


----------



## tessa grace

Croconaw said:


> I’m basically just glad we won’t hear people complaining about an underwhelming update. I’m so happy this was an amazing update and well worth waiting for.


So worth it. I feel like I'll be playing New Leaf all over again with some of the new features


----------



## pinkfawn

_" Nintendo has confirmed that Animal Crossing: New Horizons' Version 2.0 update and its Happy Home Paradise paid DLC will be the final major updates to the game. " _source

This is a bit of a bummer about the DLC being one and only... hopefully the DLC sells well and they change their mind.


----------



## Mad Aly

satine said:


> Lol I know!!! It's hard to even remember what all was shown! There are so many other little things that I have already forgotten about, I really want to go back and make a detailed list or something hahah.


Exactly!!  Same here! Honestly, that's not a bad idea.


----------



## Insulaire

pinkfawn said:


> _" Nintendo has confirmed that Animal Crossing: New Horizons' Version 2.0 update and its Happy Home Paradise paid DLC will be the final major updates to the game. " _source
> 
> This is a bit of a bummer about the DLC being one and only... hopefully the DLC sells well and they change their mind.


Given the massive success of New Horizons, I imagine their next order of business is working on developing the next game in the series rather than expanding this one any further. At least we’ll have plenty to do in the meantime!


----------



## MayorofMapleton

pinkfawn said:


> _" Nintendo has confirmed that Animal Crossing: New Horizons' Version 2.0 update and its Happy Home Paradise paid DLC will be the final major updates to the game. " _source
> 
> This is a bit of a bummer about the DLC being one and only... hopefully the DLC sells well and they change their mind.



Honestly though, besides like a small handful of things...

This game has made it to the level it was meant to be at.


----------



## Islander

I am seriously tempted back now! I went off it when my Switch developed an issue, and I never went back to NH, but I am tempted to start playing again.


----------



## JKDOS

Insulaire said:


> there’s small print in the screen for redesigning villager homes that adjusting size can’t be carried over. I assume it stands for our houses as well



 Oh well. Designing their house is better than nothing, and it's exactly what I've been wanting anyways.


----------



## Etown20

Insulaire said:


> Given the massive success of New Horizons, I imagine their next order of business is working on developing the next game in the series rather than expanding this one any further. At least we’ll have plenty to do in the meantime!



Agreed, I'm sure it will still be a few years, but since they are finally "done" on this game, and the sales figures are record-breaking, I think the gap between mainline games won't be as long as it has been in the past.


----------



## N e s s

Etown20 said:


> Agreed, I'm sure it will still be a few years, but since they are finally "done" on this game, and the sales figures are record-breaking, I think the gap between mainline games won't be as long as it has been in the past.


Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Deluxe) for 2028


----------



## DrewAC

It feels like they just dropped a patch that makes New Horizons the definitive Animal Crossing game. This is everything I've wanted and so much more!


----------



## tessa grace

N e s s said:


> Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Deluxe) for 2028


DLC: Visit the Moon with Friends!


----------



## Croconaw

N e s s said:


> Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Deluxe) for 2028


With how this update went, I am really looking forward to see what is in store for the next mainline game.


----------



## N e s s

tessa. said:


> DLC: Visit the Moon with Friends!


New Funky Kong mode added!


----------



## Yujian

I can't wait to put those ice fences everywhere in  every color!


----------



## Croconaw

With this update, does everyone think that New Horizons is the superior Animal Crossing game? I think it makes a case to be better than New Leaf with all of this new stuff.


----------



## Ganucci

I find it interesting that Kappn takes us to island with different seasons, weather, and time of day on a BOAT while Dodo Airlines takes us to another island with the same everything as our island by PLANE. I feel like these should be swapped.


----------



## ~Kilza~

pinkfawn said:


> _" Nintendo has confirmed that Animal Crossing: New Horizons' Version 2.0 update and its Happy Home Paradise paid DLC will be the final major updates to the game. " _source
> 
> This is a bit of a bummer about the DLC being one and only... hopefully the DLC sells well and they change their mind.


I'm not surprised, there is _a lot_ being added here, and we won't even truly know the full extent of it until v2.0 is released and dug into by the dataminers.


----------



## Sid

Permanent ladders! Yay!

Shino looks so cool.

Farming!


----------



## Etown20

N e s s said:


> Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Deluxe) for 2028



The Mario Kart 8 scenario is a possibility, but I personally think they may be looking to leverage AC as its own brand like they do Pokemon. All the merchandise deals they have been doing and all the amiibo functionality gives them a lot more ways to make money than most other Nintendo franchises.


----------



## Sucrose

So exciting! I can't believe they added all this!


----------



## Plume

This is so cute! Ugh, I can't wait to build a bustling street with storefronts.

I noticed that "pergola" is listed under the nook miles orderable items. If it's what I'm thinking it is, it would be so useful for creating outdoor spaces!


----------



## CL4P-L3K

I have to admit, I'm pleasantly surprised. I expected Nintendo to under deliver as usual, but this is a significant update. It's much closer to NL now. It's also good to see paid dlc. They need to support parts of the game for free, but paid dlc has the potential to add a lot more to the game. I haven't made it completely through the paid dlc portion of the video yet. I am very surprised to be so happy with this update.


----------



## vixenvertigo

Omg Im so excited for this update! Need to figure out where I can plot some farm land. This update is more than I ever expected from Nintendo. Also the furniture!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THE FURNITURE


----------



## spyroflame0487

Someone may have posted it but the Japanese site has a full list of the new amiibo cards.

401 Tom Nook (Spring/Summer)
402 Timmy & Tommy
403 Isabelle (Spring/Summer)
404 Orville
405 Wilbur
406 Blathers
407 Celeste
408 Mabel
409 Sable 
410 Label
411 K.K. Slider
412 C.J.
413 Flick
414 Daisy Mae
415 Kicks
416 Saharah
417 Harvey
418 Gulliver
419 Wisp
420 Lottie (Island)
421 Niko
422 Wardell
423 Tom Nook (Fall/Winter)
424 Isabelle (Fall/Winter)
425 Sherb
426 Megan
427 Dom
428 Audie
429 Cyd
430 Judy
431 Raymond
432 Reneigh
433 Sasha
434 Ione
435 Tiansheng
436 Shino
437 Marlo
438 Petri
439 Cephalobot
440 Quinn
441 Chabwick
442 Zoe
443 Ace
444 Rio
445 Frett
446 Azalea
447 Roswell
448 Faith


----------



## tessa grace

The developers have been watching too much kakegurui


----------



## LuchaSloth

The amount of new stuff is crazy. It took a long time and the dry spell was pretty hard to push through. 

But...this was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Sid

What about the "pro construction" nook miles item? What does that do?


----------



## tessa grace

Sid said:


> What about the "pro construction" nook miles item? What does that do?


I think it increases inclines and bridges??


----------



## geo-mew

OMG


----------



## Envy

Wow, just wow. They really blew me out of the water with this one. This is what I've been asking for, for so long. I do believe this will bring New Horizons much closer to its potential and make it my favorite AC game ever.


----------



## romancement

I was NOT expecting this much of an update i am SCREAMING in my own home, i am having a heart attack, i need to call an ambulance, i literally had to pause every two minutes to SCREAM and then CALL MY BFFs (we played together before we all got farther in the game) i am SO EXCITED im going to throw up im going to DIE im sorry this is so dramatic except im not sorry in the slightest

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021

Wow nintendo really saw what we were all complaining about a lack of and went "alright let's ruin these guys' lives, let's just absolutely WRECK THEM come halloween, let's shut them up for the next three years at least"


----------



## geo-mew

Ganucci said:


> I find it interesting that Kappn takes us to island with different seasons, weather, and time of day on a BOAT while Dodo Airlines takes us to another island with the same everything as our island by PLANE. I feel like these should be swapped.


I suspect this is because multiplayer games are being added to the islands Kapp'n takes you to. The direct said that these were the last *major* updates, so I bet multiplayer games will be a free update next summer or something.

Oh I totally misread your comment, sorry. I thought you were pointing out that they both do essentially the same thing


----------



## Undies

I'm so freaking shocked at how much content we are finally getting! 

I'm a little disappointed Brewster is in the museum and not his own building; I had an area decorated and ready for his Cafe  not the end of the world I have new space to be creative in. 

Love the update to Harvey's Island, I do wish it was on the main island tho coz my main street area feels empty with just two shops. I hope they add in a text skip option, coz going to Harvey's island via Dodo Airlines is very tedious with all the text .

An outdoor storage box, more bridges/inclines, customisable colour fences, more crops, so many things I wanted. Now I just need to be allowed to place rugs outside!!!!


New amiibo cards is also a nice surprise, finally Raymond will be easier to get


----------



## tarepanda3ame

But can we bulk order NMTs please... I'm excited for the new villagers. I have so many Nook Miles saved up, but hate spending so much time individually ordering 1 NMT each time. I was waiting for this quality of life update to redeem NMTs easier.


----------



## Undies

I'm so freaking shocked at how much content we are finally getting! 

I'm a little disappointed Brewster is in the museum and not his own building; I had an area decorated and ready for his Cafe  not the end of the world I have new space to be creative in. 

Love the update to Harvey's Island, I do wish it was on the main island tho coz my main street area feels empty with just two shops. I hope they add in a text skip option, coz going to Harvey's island via Dodo Airlines is very tedious with all the text .

An outdoor storage box, more bridges/inclines, customisable colour fences, more crops, so many things I wanted. Now I just need to be allowed to place rugs outside!!!!


New amiibo cards is also a nice surprise, finally Raymond will be easier to get


----------



## tarepanda3ame

I can't wait to see the new furniture as well!  Did I see the Rococo furniture in the Direct? I don't know if it was wishful thinking..  cuz I didn't even notice the Froggie Chair until my 2nd viewing.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

GUYS I DIDN'T EVEN REGISTER IT.

BUT VILLAGERS CAN NOW USE INNER TUBES TO FLOAT ON THE WATER


----------



## DukeSR8

I'm disappointed by no crossover villagers. Honestly that's the one big thing they missed in the Direct for me. At least now with the paid DLC I can finally remove the ugly boxes in Dobie's house.


----------



## Valeris

Is it safe to assume these new villagers are being added to the general pool since they aren't a collab like Sanrio? So if I go to an island they have a chance of showing?


----------



## KlopiTackle

Curious if there's actually another Nook's Cranny upgrade but it's a secret addition they haven't announced.


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Valeris said:


> Is it safe to assume these new villagers are being added to the general pool since they aren't a collab like Sanrio? So if I go to an island they have a chance of showing?



I sure hope so. I was wondering the same thing... because I'm sure the new Series 5 Amiibo cards are going to be super difficult to obtain.


----------



## Mad Aly

N e s s said:


> Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Deluxe) for 2028


LOL. That honestly begs the question for what kind of setting/theme they would pick next...?



geo-mew said:


> I suspect this is because multiplayer games are being added to the islands Kapp'n takes you to. The direct said that these were the last *major* updates, so I bet multiplayer games will be a free update next summer or something.


Omg, I really hope you're right; implementing multiplayer games and activities in the summer would be _perfect!_ I'm still holding out for any QOL updates and other 'minor' improvements as free content.


----------



## Snek

I'm speechless. This really was the perfect update. I'm seriously considering starting a new game just so I can start from scratch again, which is something because I finally got my ultimate dreamie several weeks ago. I can't even make a list of how many things I liked from this Direct because everything was great and much needed. One thing I will mention is that we finally get more villagers! I'm going to order those amiibo cards because Shino is already a fave.


----------



## coldpotato

I am extremely satisfied with all we are getting but is anyone else surprised by the lack of mini games with friends?
I almost wonder if they will be in there but they just forgot to add them to the direct. Seems weird they'd give us pretty much everything except those?


----------



## geo-mew

MayorofMapleton said:


> GUYS I DIDN'T EVEN REGISTER IT.
> 
> BUT VILLAGERS CAN NOW USE INNER TUBES TO FLOAT ON THE WATER


WHAT WHERE
IVE WATCHED BOTH VIDEOS TWICE AND STILL HAVENT NOTICED


----------



## Feraligator

I've been screaming and cheering throughout the direct!! I've not been this excited since before ACNH released! So hyped!

I'm disappointed with no minigames, they've got to have them added at some point no? Either way all of this new content is astonishing!


----------



## Insulaire

geo-mew said:


> WHAT WHERE
> IVE WATCHED BOTH VIDEOS TWICE AND STILL HAVENT NOTICED


Someone posted a screengrab in one of the threads, you can see Deirdre wearing a blue striped diving suit and sitting in a pool toy in the water in one shot


----------



## Antonio

I don't think I can wait till the 5th


----------



## pinkfawn

tarepanda3ame said:


> But can we bulk order NMTs please... I'm excited for the new villagers. I have so many Nook Miles saved up, but hate spending so much time individually ordering 1 NMT each time. I was waiting for this quality of life update to redeem NMTs easier.



They've really listened to fans thus far, and they said updates were still coming (just nothing major like this one again) so I think there's definitely time for more QOL updates!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

pinkfawn said:


> They've really listened to fans thus far, and they said updates were still coming (just nothing major like this one again) so I think there's definitely time for more QOL updates!



I sure darn hope so... it's very much needed.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Can't believe I have to wait til the 5th for this!!!!! It's so much! I'll have to watch it again when I get home from work. Glad I have a second switch, I might buy a second copy of the game to start a new island. Hmm


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

The few things I’m sad aren’t included:
- Store upgrade
- Gracie
- Hide and seek.

But honestly, I can’t tell what they mean by significant updates. Maybe they can add thse anyway!


----------



## Nunnafinga

geo-mew said:


> WHAT WHERE
> IVE WATCHED BOTH VIDEOS TWICE AND STILL HAVENT NOTICED






Here it is.Deirdre and Mac are floating around on the water.


----------



## geo-mew

geo-mew said:


> WHAT WHERE
> IVE WATCHED BOTH VIDEOS TWICE AND STILL HAVENT NOTICED


I found it! I don't think this confirms interactive furniture (like PC) unfortunately as it's in the HHD section, I think it's one of those preset activities that villagers will do on the beach but still really cute!


----------



## Snek

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> The few things I’m sad aren’t included:
> - Store upgrade
> - Gracie
> - Hide and seek.
> 
> But honestly, I can’t tell what they mean by significant updates. Maybe they can add thse anyway!



I never thought that they would ever bring Harriet back. Yet, they did. Its very possible that Gracie and a store upgrade could happen. But, like the Direct said, this next update is the last free update so any more additions would be paid DLC. Which I'm totally ok with btw.


----------



## TalviSyreni

tessa. said:


> I think it increases inclines and bridges??


I literally came here to say the same thing, from the AC direct it looked like you could increase your bridges and inclines to ten.


----------



## Sara?

Snek said:


> I'm speechless. This really was the perfect update. I'm seriously considering starting a new game just so I can start from scratch again, which is something because I finally got my ultimate dreamie several weeks ago. I can't even make a list of how many things I liked from this Direct because everything was great and much needed. One thing I will mention is that we finally get more villagers! I'm going to order those amiibo cards because Shino is already a fave.





Snek said:


> I never thought that they would ever bring Harriet back. Yet, they did. Its very possible that Gracie and a store upgrade could happen. But, like the Direct said, this next update is the last free update so any more additions would be paid DLC. Which I'm totally ok with btw.




as long as they are this significant and they are not every week i am quiete happy with paid dlc too


----------



## _Donut_

_Me during the entire direct:_


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is going to be the best update ever added to this game. It was so much needed!


----------



## Dracule

This is literally everything I could have asked for. I was watching with my husband and pointing out all the new furniture OH MY LAWD. 

ALSO…WALL DIVIDERS FINALLYYYYYYY. GOODBYE TO THE ROCK-CLIMBING WALL, LOL. I’m definitely purchasing the DLC when it comes out with the update. $25 for all that doesn’t seem too unreasonable IMO.

AGHHHHH. 3 MORE WEEKS OF WAITINGGGG.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



TalviSyreni said:


> I literally came here to say the same thing, from the AC direct it looked like you could increase your bridges and inclines to ten.


Yes! We have 10 incline and 10 bridge capacity now! I know exactly where mine are going on my island. LOL


----------



## geo-mew

Snek said:


> I never thought that they would ever bring Harriet back. Yet, they did. Its very possible that Gracie and a store upgrade could happen. But, like the Direct said, this next update is the last free update so any more additions would be paid DLC. Which I'm totally ok with btw.


They said "last major free update" meaning there can be minor free updates in the future


----------



## Mestear

This was so much more than I was originally expecting from Nintendo! Literally made me happy  and yes, froggy chair.
FINALLY villagers are able to visit my house. Excited for november now.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Aw man the frustrating thing is I don't have a complete list of items and sizes to properly plan for space.

This has brought a whole new second life to the game.


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm quite happy with basically everything that was shown; singleplayer is looking awesome.

That said, I'm a bit miffed with how some things are being handled.

Kapp'n and Tortimer feel like misfires to me. Kapp'n is taking us to new, mysterious islands and Tortimer...is storage, I guess? I feel like Kapp'n's new role is redundant and should have just been folded into the Dodo Airlines mystery islands, and Tortimer feels unnecessary considering we now have 5000 storage in our homes. We've seemingly lost our chance for minigames being added, and that's kind of unfortunate because even with all this new awesome stuff, there's nothing to do with friends. Online multiplayer still just feels like an afterthought in New Horizons, little more than an excuse to make more money off of Nintendo Switch Online subscriptions by gating off item colors to other people's islands, rather than offering anything worthwhile.

The lack of a Nook's Cranny shop upgrade also has me a bit wary of getting too excited about new furniture items and returning items (like the rococo sofa that was shown) because if they don't have more room to showcase items, then it would lead me to believe that perhaps there aren't _that_ many.

Not trying to be negative. I'm looking forward to experiencing all the stuff that is coming. Just not overjoyed like a lot of people seem to be.


----------



## Valeris

Halloqueen said:


> I'm quite happy with basically everything that was shown; singleplayer is looking awesome.
> 
> That said, I'm a bit miffed with how some things are being handled.
> 
> Kapp'n and Tortimer feel like misfires to me. Kapp'n is taking us to new, mysterious islands and Tortimer...is storage, I guess? I feel like Kapp'n's new role is redundant and should have just been folded into the Dodo Airlines mystery islands, and Tortimer feels unnecessary considering we now have 5000 storage in our homes. We've seemingly lost our chance for minigames being added, and that's kind of unfortunate because even with all this new awesome stuff, there's nothing to do with friends. Online multiplayer still just feels like an afterthought in New Horizons, little more than an excuse to make more money off of Nintendo Switch Online subscriptions by gating off item colors to other people's islands, rather than offering anything worthwhile.
> 
> The lack of a Nook's Cranny shop upgrade also has me a bit wary of getting too excited about new furniture items and returning items (like the rococo sofa that was shown) because if they don't have more room to showcase items, then it would lead me to believe that perhaps there aren't _that_ many.
> 
> Not trying to be negative. I'm looking forward to experiencing all the stuff that is coming. Just not overjoyed like a lot of people seem to be.


I think we're being primed for future DLC to be frank. This is just a set up to wet our taste buds, get us invested in the game again before they start dropping further paid content.


----------



## Sara?

Dracule said:


> This is literally everything I could have asked for. I was watching with my husband and pointing out all the new furniture OH MY LAWD.
> 
> ALSO…WALL DIVIDERS FINALLYYYYYYY. GOODBYE TO THE ROCK-CLIMBING WALL, LOL. I’m definitely purchasing the DLC when it comes out with the update. $25 for all that doesn’t seem too unreasonable IMO.
> 
> AGHHHHH. 3 MORE WEEKS OF WAITINGGGG.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021
> 
> 
> Yes! We have 10 incline and 10 bridge capacity now! I know exactly where mine are going on my island. LOL



dont forget about the retractable like ladder  i forgot the name that can be hanged in cliffs plus the natural vine that i suspect we eill br able to get in those islands and use in our island, they are going to be soo soo darn useful plus free storage in our inventory cause i wont be caring that portable ladder anymore


----------



## Mestear

Halloqueen said:


> Not trying to be negative. I'm looking forward to experiencing all the stuff that is coming. Just not overjoyed like a lot of people seem to be.


I can understand your point. People for a long time were hungry for quality updates and new stuff. So expectedly now we are overflowed with joy. At least I am.


----------



## skweegee

I always said that it would take a massive and actually substantial update to bring me back to New Horizons. However, this direct did not meet the level it needed to in order to get me playing again.

...it completely blew it out of the water. _This_ is how you do an update! While there were some things I was hoping would make it into the game at some point, what we got today was nothing short of awesome and I can't wait until the update releases! I've had a spot set aside on my island since September of last year specifically for farming, it's great that I can finally finish building it! Even if I have to rework the area to fit in everything they said was coming (especially the "and more" after what they had listed, guess I won't be placing an orchard there!)... It's nice to see Ordinances make a return, and I'm really glad we'll be able to customize everything without having to trade (especially the Nook Miles items!). And despite my feelings for New Horizons up to this direct, I will definitely be getting the DLC as well. I enjoyed Happy Home Designer, and the additional customization options you can unlock for both the DLC houses and your own house already make the DLC worth having for me. And now Cherry and Rory will no longer be stuck in their generic starter houses anymore!

There didn't seem to be a whole lot of the QoL changes many have been hoping for (bulk crafting being a major one) and I am a bit sad to hear that this is the last major free update (which I interpret as meaning we'll only be getting minor free updates like we've been getting before this one, not that all future updates will be paid like I've seen elsewhere though future paid DLC is certainly possible), but what we are getting with this update greatly overshadows what we aren't. And who knows, maybe QoL changes might still be coming in the future, or might be included in this one but weren't announced. I won't hold my breath for it though, but the possibility is certainly there.

Now to go back and watch the direct yet again to see what else I missed in prior watches!


----------



## Sara?

Valeris said:


> I think we're being primed for future DLC to be frank. This is just a set up to wet our taste buds, get us invested in the game again before they start dropping further paid content.



true,BUT and its only my point of view, its 20 bucks and i rather have like 2 a year a good update which is payed content than having free content which is basicallyeith nothing new or no real update in live upgrades, you know what i mean? I mean just with this update i am going to have so so so so many hours of happiness that i am getting dizzy already ( the only anoying part is getting those stupid cards since i have 0 -.- i wished we could have purchased them online as downloadable content ), they will probably keep having free updates for seasonal holidays and some DIYs like for halloween which is appreciated but still i appreciate what they have done as it brings depth to my game and so much immersion.

please dont think i am not validating you opinion just my pure feelings on the topic


----------



## daringred_

oh, i forgot about ordinances. beautiful town did make me especially curious. in NL, its main benefit was preventing your flowers from wilting, and the other was preventing trash from spawning in your rivers, but in NH, flowers don't wilt anyway, and you need trash for certain recipes, so. my guess is increased hybrid percentages? maybe? not sure what else though.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I’m curious about Tortimer’s shop. Is it just additional storage?


----------



## Sweetley

There's so much to unpack here, I didn't except to get that much new content. Well done, Nintendo!

Some of my personal highlights from this direct:

- That one new hairstyle which I already love
- Tortimer is alive back, missed that lovely old man
- Harriet is back too and now works together with Harvey (he's finally not alone anymore yay)
- That freaking Happy Home DLC 
- The new options to design your house
- New villagers
- ... Actually everything what we saw

Ready to spend hours over hours (and money) again into this game. That will be fun.


----------



## Valeris

Sara? said:


> true,BUT and its only my point of view, its 20 bucks and i rather have like 2 a year a good update which is payed content than having free content which is basicallyeith nothing new or no real update in live upgrades, you know what i mean? I mean just with this update i am going to have so so so so many hours of happiness that i am getting dizzy already ( the only anoying part is getting those stupid cards since i have 0 -.- i wished we could have purchased them online as downloadable content ), they will probably keep having free updates for seasonal holidays and some DIYs like for halloween which is appreciated but still i appreciate what they have done as it brings depth to my game and so much immersion.
> 
> please dont think i am not validating you opinion just my pure feelings on the topic


Oh I agree. I'm going to get the DLC and enjoy it. I'm just rather sure where Nintendo is going with it and as long as what they're offering is worth the price in my opinion I'm all for supporting it.


----------



## daringred_

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I’m curious about Tortimer’s shop. Is it just additional storage?



based on the dialogue, it looked to me like he gets things from your storage or allows you to access it from harv's? i swear it said something like, "if you want to grab or store something, just ask," and his tent is right next to cyrus/reese so i assumed it might be for convenience with pulling out furniture for them to customise. could be Totally off though!


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Talked to customer service about the DLC.

Here is more information:  Can other users on the same island play Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise if I’m the only Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack member? For a Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack Individual Membership, only the account with the active membership can play it. An internet connection is required when launching the game.

 With a Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack Family Membership, all accounts that are part of the Family Group can play Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise for the duration of their membership. An internet connection is required when launching the game.

 If the DLC is purchased separately, other users on the same island can also play Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise if the console on which the contents are played is set as the Primary Console of the account that purchased it. On any other console, it can only be played on the account that purchased it.


----------



## vixened

I'm so happy, they added a lot of what I wanted!


----------



## ivorystar

Oh my gosh this is too exciting! Right when I was getting bored of this game too.
Can't wait to cook! That was dream of mine forever!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Just rewatched the direct and can confirm that Katrina is placed just bellow Sahara. So I don’t think they’ll add more stores than those.


----------



## JKDOS

I am reaching here, but what is Pro Construction? I don't remember it being shown, and I watched twice. Maybe the same we see in HHD DLC?


----------



## Speeny

I think they went above and beyond my expectations. Really looking forward to it!

On the other hand, I just can’t believe that none of the content is part of the base game itself. Everything is just behind a wall of updates. It is what it is though.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

JKDOS said:


> I am reaching here, but what is Pro Construction? I don't remember it being shown, and I watched twice. Maybe the same we see in HHD DLC?
> 
> View attachment 403939



It’s for your home (adding ceiling items/paint specific walls)


----------



## JKDOS

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It’s for your home (adding ceiling items/paint specific walls)



Thanks


----------



## Junalt

Just rewatching the trailers and there are actually soooo many new furniture items. We got the bus stop back too though it looks a bit different now.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Speeny said:


> I think they went above and beyond my expectations. Really looking forward to it!
> 
> On the other hand, I just can’t believe that none of the content is part of the base game itself. Everything is just behind a wall of updates. It is what it is though.



Yep. However, if you think about it, we’ve all already invested so many hours in the game that this 2.0 update seems strategic. It feels like awhole new game added into the other one. 500+ more hours into the game lol

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



Junalt said:


> Just rewatching the trailers and there are actually soooo many new furniture items. We got the bus stop back too though it looks a bit different now.
> 
> View attachment 403945



AAAAA yeeeeeeees! The one item I wanted back from NL


----------



## The Orange

I'm so happy right now. I feel like I swallowed a box of fireworks and they keep popping off little bursts of happy!

WAY TO GO ANIMAL CROSSING DEVS! <3


----------



## geo-mew

Pro Construction is increasing from 8 to 10 inclines and bridges, ceiling furniture/accent walls is Pro Decorating.


JKDOS said:


> I am reaching here, but what is Pro Construction? I don't remember it being shown, and I watched twice. Maybe the same we see in HHD DLC?
> 
> View attachment 403939


----------



## Sheep Villager

MayorofMapleton said:


> Talked to customer service about the DLC.
> 
> Here is more information:  Can other users on the same island play Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise if I’m the only Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack member? For a Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack Individual Membership, only the account with the active membership can play it. An internet connection is required when launching the game.
> 
> With a Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack Family Membership, all accounts that are part of the Family Group can play Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise for the duration of their membership. An internet connection is required when launching the game.
> 
> If the DLC is purchased separately, other users on the same island can also play Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise if the console on which the contents are played is set as the Primary Console of the account that purchased it. On any other console, it can only be played on the account that purchased it.



Thank you for this, this is _huge_ info! There was speculation on how this would work in the DLC thread. You might want to cross-post this there.
I guess I'll be upgrading to a family plan to get perks on my side houses. I don't remember it costing too much more than the normal plan...?​


----------



## DJStarstryker

Adding the stores to Harv's island was a creative way to do things. I really wanted new NPCs and the existing NPCs to have stores like this (Kicks REALLY needed his own store for example, not be a traveling NPC all the time), but to add them to the island itself would use up island space. I know some people really don't want more buildings. And this gives more reason to go visit Harv's island. I thought I would like Harv's island when it first was a thing, but in practice I don't really use it.



Speeny said:


> I think they went above and beyond my expectations. Really looking forward to it!
> 
> On the other hand, I just can’t believe that none of the content is part of the base game itself. Everything is just behind a wall of updates. It is what it is though.



That's true for many features we have now in NH though, like sea creatures, Redd's art, Gullivarr, etc. I do agree it's kind of annoying. It almost feels like it doesn't really even matter much that you have a physical copy of the game, since due to updates, it feels like a large percentage of the game is now stored on your Switch anyway.


----------



## Etown20

KlopiTackle said:


> Curious if there's actually another Nook's Cranny upgrade but it's a secret addition they haven't announced.



This should be taken with a grain of salt, but the Nintendo leaker who has been right about almost everything else said they think it's coming later (if it doesn't turn out to be a surprise).


----------



## Dracule

Junalt said:


> Just rewatching the trailers and there are actually soooo many new furniture items. We got the bus stop back too though it looks a bit different now.
> 
> View attachment 403945


I’m glad they’re giving incentives to do HHD for island visitors, cus otherwise I wouldn’t have bothered. Now I’m gonna be playing to get money for new furnitureeee.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Etown20 said:


> This should be taken with a grain of salt, but the Nintendo leaker who has been right about almost everything else said they think it's coming later (if it doesn't turn out to be a surprise).



I tend to agree with this leaker. It COULD be a surprise addition, but I feel like that's a big enough thing that they'd want to advertise it during the Direct if it was coming now.

The Direct said that the Nov 5th update was the last major free update, but the key word is major. They're going to still do smaller updates. They kinda have to, due to holidays. They could potentially put the store upgrade in one of these minor updates... though a Nook store update still sounds like a larger thing to me, so who knows.

I seriously doubt Happy Home Paradise will be the only paid DLC now that they've opened that barn door, so we'll see.


----------



## Syndra

can someone explain to me how the dlc works if i get the family subscription of the expansion pack? do i get the dlc permanently, or will i lose access if i cancel the subscription next year?


----------



## Dracule

Also, I wanna say that before, I did NOT like how the gyroids looked. I absolutely love their design now! They’re so cute and way more convenient to place around areas or rooms.


----------



## Calysis

Everything coming in the update! Might have forgotten a few things, spoilered because length.


Spoiler: upcoming features




Brewster!!!
Kapp’n’s boat tours
Updated Harv’s island with shops!
Tortimer is back!
Harriet and more hairstyles!

Morning aerobics!!
Island ordinances
Upgraded home exteriors
5000 storage capacity
More Nook Mile rewards, including furniture!
Cooking and more crops!!
Ceiling furniture
Accent walls
Bridges and inclines increased to 10 each
New fences, some fences customizable!
Handheld & tripod camera mode
Patterns can be used as clothing, wallpaper, etc
New reactions!!
Island Life 101 app on Nookphone
Outdoor storage shed!!!!
ABD machine
12 new K.K. songs!!!
GYROIDS ARE BACK
CUSTOMIZE GYROIDS!!

New Nook store furniture
Permanent ladders instead of inclines!
Squeeze through narrow places!!!!
Froggy chair is back lmao
Visit animal homes and they can visit you! ;v;
Partition walls, soundscapes, polishing!!
New villagers!!!!!
Happy Home Paradise (paid DLC)
Includes ceiling furniture, villager home customization, and decorating schools, hospitals, and villager vacation homes!!!!


----------



## Croconaw

TBT added the Direct to the home page. 


Dracule said:


> -snip-


The gyroids would look so nice displayed on shelves or wall shelves with how small they are now. A huge shoutout to Nintendo for making them customizable. This is a small but very important feature. Now we can fit them to our island aesthetic!


----------



## charmingpeach

Etown20 said:


> This should be taken with a grain of salt, but the Nintendo leaker who has been right about almost everything else said they think it's coming later (if it doesn't turn out to be a surprise).


I think you are wrong, what she said was that Kapp'n was probably coming later but she was wrong. Unless you are not talking about Samus? She's the leaker that went viral before the Direct. There was however source for a store upgrade in the datamine long ago, so I wonder if that was scrapped.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Syndra said:


> can someone explain to me how the dlc works if i get the family subscription of the expansion pack? do i get the dlc permanently, or will i lose access if i cancel the subscription next year?



I assume you will lose access if you cancel your subscription. I thought I saw somewhere that people saw text somewhere too that said if you have multiple accounts on your Switch and only get the expanded NSO for 1 account, then only that account will be able to use the DLC.

Honestly, it sounds like it will be best to me to just pay the $25 and buy it as standalone DLC. Then all accounts on the Switch can access it (again, confirmed somewhere through text) and you also don't lose access at all if your expanded NSO subscription lapses.


----------



## TheDuke55

What is up with the NSO sub price though? Like that is nuts. If it's because the AC dlc is being part of it, that's not really fair for those who don't own or want the game.



Syndra said:


> can someone explain to me how the dlc works if i get the family subscription of the expansion pack? do i get the dlc permanently, or will i lose access if i cancel the subscription next year?


That's my concern to. Like that would be really scummy if we had to pay $25 per year for the extra content.

I'm glad that most of the content we discussed has come back or been added on to. I hope that corn can be planted to. It's a lot of good stuff coming back/new now. I would had preferred last year when we had such a content drought, but I will take it now rather than never. The only thing I am disappointed in is the crazy sub price and that we still don't have mini-games. I hope they do come back, even if it is just for dlc.

Cyrus being able to craft stuff that we can't do is great. I wonder if they planned that or if some of this 'new' content is from Nintendo doing research and pulling from different fan's suggestions and opinions on the web.


----------



## b100ming

itsaplatypus said:


> I'm so happy right now. I feel like I swallowed a box of fireworks and they keep popping off little bursts of happy!
> 
> WAY TO GO ANIMAL CROSSING DEVS! <3


Wouldn’t that hurt?
Oh and how many of you will get the dlc? I probably will.


----------



## HappyTails

Am I the only one who doesn't feel like playing Animal Crossing until the update now?

I can't be the only one. If I am, that's pretty sad for me. XD


----------



## b100ming

Wait. I’m confused. So the dlc’s NOT a part of the main game?


----------



## TheDuke55

HappyTails said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't feel like playing Animal Crossing until the update now?
> 
> I can't be the only one. If I am, that's pretty sad for me. XD


I barely play it as it is now, so this will definitely get me coming back. Harv's marketplace and all the other stuff is the progression-based content that we needed last year.


----------



## b100ming

b100ming said:


> Wait. I’m confused. So the dlc’s NOT a part of the main game?


Do I have to get the expansion?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

b100ming said:


> Wait. I’m confused. So the dlc’s NOT a part of the main game?


It’s paid dlc. So in order to get it you either buy it or pay for NSO


----------



## HappyTails

No, DLC is usually a expansion of a main game. And no you don't HAVE to get the expansion.


----------



## b100ming

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It’s paid dlc. So in order to get it you either buy it or pay for NSO


So it’s free with nso?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

b100ming said:


> Do I have to get the expansion?


You mean NSO expansion? You can permanently buy the DLC for $25

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



b100ming said:


> So it’s free with nso?


Yes, but according to info spread online, you lose the DLC if you stop paying for the nso service


----------



## b100ming

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> You mean NSO expansion? You can permanently buy the DLC for $25
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021
> 
> 
> Yes, but according to info spread online, you lose the DLC if you stop paying for the nso service


Well I play online with friends so I’m not stopping anytime soon


----------



## DJStarstryker

TheDuke55 said:


> What is up with the NSO sub price though? Like that is nuts. If it's because the AC dlc is being part of it, that's not really fair for those who don't own or want the game.



You get access to the N64 and Sega Genesis games that they're adding to it. Right now I don't think that N64 and Genesis games are enough to justify the expanded NSO price, so I agree with you - non-AC players do get less benefits. I wouldn't be surprised if expanded NSO gets more features though.

Watch a lot of people get confused though by them having 2 different tiers of NSO. Really stupid on Nintendo's part to do this, when IMO this is just a strategy to get people used to paying higher prices. I bet they will eventually phase out the cheaper non-expanded NSO.



b100ming said:


> So it’s free with nso?



Yes, but only if you get the expanded NSO, the version that is new and more expensive ($50 per year for a single user, $80 for the up to 8 users family plan). And only if you keep your subscription active. You drop the subscription, you lose access.


----------



## HappyTails

b100ming said:


> So it’s free with nso?



Yes, but probably better off buying it separately.

I have NSO but I'm likely going to buy the DLC separately so if I decide I don't want NSO anymore, I will still be able to use the DLC.


----------



## Etown20

charmingpeach said:


> I think you are wrong, what she said was that Kapp'n was probably coming later but she was wrong. Unless you are not talking about Samus? She's the leaker that went viral before the Direct. There was however source for a store upgrade in the datamine long ago, so I wonder if that was scrapped.



She has always stipulated she didn't know their exact timeline, just that she had heard about the things they are working on. As far as I can tell, she has been right about those things so far. 

Here's a tweet compiling her predictions: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449031040215957509

And here's a tweet she had today about the shop upgrade: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449032953120673794
People can make their own decision about whether they choose to trust her or not. I personally like checking what she has to say.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Nookazon have put together a master post on Instagram about all the free updates coming to ACNH on November 5th. So for anyone (like myself) who can’t remember all the updates due to shock and excitement here’s the post. 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CVDxK7NrHu6/


----------



## charmingpeach

Etown20 said:


> -snip-


Oh fair! I didn't know she talked again after the Direct. I do like her content too and I hope she's right with that, the store upgrade was the only thing I felt was missing from the update, otherwise it'd be the cherry on top!


----------



## DJStarstryker

TalviSyreni said:


> Nookazon have put together a master post on Instagram about all the free updates coming to ACNH on November 5th. So for anyone (like myself) who can’t remember all the updates due to shock and excitement here’s the post.



lol I didn't even notice the froggy chair. I'm sure the internet with its froggy chair memes is very excited.


----------



## geo-mew

Anyone else notice that some of the new Nook Terminal item names start with 'Plaza'? It makes me wonder if we can actually place them in the plaza. I noticed that there's a 'Plaza Teacup Ride', and we already have just 'Teacup Ride' in the game... why the specification I wonder?...


----------



## Mad Aly

I'm in this mode where if I open my game now, I'm gonna be expecting the update to already be there, lol rip... OTL
But either way, I'll just keep squealing and venting my hype in this thread and anywhere else I can find the opportunity to 
(Omg, I just realized yesterday was my '1 year anniversary' on this forum, haha!)


----------



## Bcat

Like everyone else, I haven’t touched this game in almost a year but this update is giving me new life.

I was so bored with no new content. Now I can hardly get my work done, I’m so excited to play! I want to redo my whole island for this new update.<3


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I keep watching the direct and I cant find a damn thing to complain about. This is the final piece of the game. It's like months of content. This update will keep me engaged for a long ass time.


----------



## b100ming

Cosmic-chan said:


> This update will keep me engaged for a long time.


Same here. I got bored once I got fortnite.


----------



## Lady Timpani

This feels like an entirely different game lol, I'm tempted to create a new island just because it seems so different!


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Wardell wears a toupee

Change my mind


----------



## scaredlittlebug

There's so much STUFF! Food items and Gyroids alone will shake up all my layouts, not to mention all the other new items we're getting. I'll need to dig up space for all the new veggies too. Bet Turkey Day will be different!

Also wondering if they're going to sneak in the tropical fruits again. I want lemons!

I might not have room for a 7th or 8th villager house now, or I might still need them for all the extra rooms I'll be able to make...


----------



## Sara?

Dracule said:


> Also, I wanna say that before, I did NOT like how the gyroids looked. I absolutely love their design now! They’re so cute and way more convenient to place around areas or rooms.



SAME! When i hear so many people asking for gyroids i was like well okey if they add them some people will like them but i was like meh not for me, not im like OMG i get you people i need those gyroids , also like how you need to water them  before they are ready. Very cool concept they are and lovely looking also like the sounds. 10/10


----------



## HappyTails

geo-mew said:


> Anyone else notice that some of the new Nook Terminal item names start with 'Plaza'? It makes me wonder if we can actually place them in the plaza. I noticed that there's a 'Plaza Teacup Ride', and we already have just 'Teacup Ride' in the game... why the specification I wonder?...



I noticed. I hope we can, that would be really cool.


----------



## Holla

MayorofMapleton said:


> Talked to customer service about the DLC.
> 
> Here is more information:  Can other users on the same island play Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise if I’m the only Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack member? For a Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack Individual Membership, only the account with the active membership can play it. An internet connection is required when launching the game.
> 
> With a Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack Family Membership, all accounts that are part of the Family Group can play Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise for the duration of their membership. An internet connection is required when launching the game.
> 
> If the DLC is purchased separately, other users on the same island can also play Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise if the console on which the contents are played is set as the Primary Console of the account that purchased it. On any other console, it can only be played on the account that purchased it.



I'm really glad to hear this. I have a family plan for my 5 accounts that all have a character on my AC Island. I'm not upgrading to the expansion pack as it's insanely priced here in Canada. Regular single membership is $25 or $45 for family (which is what I pay). To upgrade to the Expansion Pack it would cost me $100 to keep a family plan. Or it's $70 for a single membership which is insane!

I plan on keeping the regular family membership and just buying the DLC separate once so all my characters will have access to all features.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Bcat said:


> Like everyone else, I haven’t touched this game in almost a year but this update is giving me new life.
> 
> I was so bored with no new content. Now I can hardly get my work done, I’m so excited to play! I want to redo my whole island for this new update.<3



That's really exciting to hear that you and others are going to come back. About a month or so ago I had another free 1 week online and was trading. It was SO MUCH QUIETER since the last time I had access to online. It was kinda frustrating, as I got a lot less trading in than I expected to. Before I started my free 1 week online I was tempted to pay for NSO when it expired, but in the end I didn't because I would only use the online for ACNH and it didn't feel worth the cost for what felt like a slowly dying online community.

I'm glad that between the big free update and the paid DLC, a lot of old players and new players should come play now. It might be worth getting NSO (I'd personally go for the cheaper tier, not the expanded one) after these updates come out!


----------



## Mad Aly

geo-mew said:


> Anyone else notice that some of the new Nook Terminal item names start with 'Plaza'? It makes me wonder if we can actually place them in the plaza. I noticed that there's a 'Plaza Teacup Ride', and we already have just 'Teacup Ride' in the game... why the specification I wonder?...


Ooo, that's a really good point! It would be awesome to be able to decorate our plaza.


----------



## geo-mew

OMG I just noticed that at 19:28 of the Direct video, it specifies that a HHP house has one floor --- meaning that it's likely we can build houses with multiple floors?!?! Otherwise why would they specify?! In the very next scene after that, the blue bunny (the blow-up bunny, I forget his name sorry) boops the rubber ducky in the kiddy pool... Has that interaction always been there? Or does this mean that furniture have been modified to have interactions? I'm even more hyped now!


----------



## MayorofMapleton

geo-mew said:


> OMG I just noticed that at 19:28 of the Direct video, it specifies that a HHP house has one floor --- meaning that it's likely we can build houses with multiple floors?!?! Otherwise why would they specify?! In the very next scene after that, the blue bunny (the blow-up bunny, I forget his name sorry) boops the rubber ducky in the kiddy pool... Has that interaction always been there? Or does this mean that furniture have been modified to have interactions? I'm even more hyped now!



Yes multiple floors confirmed due to Spike and Static's room showed stairs going up.


----------



## Holla

Sheep Villager said:


> Thank you for this, this is _huge_ info! There was speculation on how this would work in the DLC thread. You might want to cross-post this there.
> I guess I'll be upgrading to a family plan to get perks on my side houses. I don't remember it costing too much more than the normal plan...?​



I'm not sure about other countries but the new plans are very expensive in my country. The regular ones are $25 for single and $45 for family, while the Expansion Pass ones are $70 (single) and $100 (family) in Canada respectfully.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Holla said:


> I'm not sure about other countries but the new plans are very expensive in my country. The regular ones are $25 for single and $45 for family, while the Expansion Pass ones are $70 (single) and $100 (family) in Canada respectfully.



Ya as a Canadian I'm just going to get the 30 dollar dlc by itself.


EDIT: Signs of updated/successor sets of the Rococo, Ranch and Sleek sets have been seen in the item listings.

With several items from the Zen items from HHD


----------



## cordova94

MayorofMapleton said:


> Ya as a Canadian I'm just going to get the 30 dollar dlc by itself


The more I look at it, the more I am thinking the same. I got an OLED last week and haven't set it up yet but upgraded to a family membership today to add my 5yo son. The plan is to transfer the island to the new system and then move him to the original system which he can have. I was going to get the expansion pack with the DLC included but the Genesis and N64 game lists aren't terribly exciting just yet to justify the price jump......I'm wondering if they expand the selection, if you bought the DLC, will they credit that? Probably not.


----------



## nerfeddude

Too much information, I feel like my brain is going to explode... But I'm super hyped! I expected this update to be content-beefy, but Nintendo surpassed all my expectations, jeez. So many new stuff AND a dlc which basically adds an entirely different game into the game?? Yes, please!


----------



## Minto

I’m so excited for this update!! Finally an actual reason to play NH again. They really packed a lot into this update, though it’s really still lacking in the multiplayer aspect. I’m so happy we’re getting some new villagers along with seeing some old friends from the gamecube return! I was really hoping they’d bring back the feature where we worked with Brewster making the lil coffees for the villagers as well. Either way, they gave us way more than any of us anticipated which I’m more than thankful for!!


----------



## Dantia

So my question is: The villagers in the new DLC island. Are they going to be the same villagers from our original island or will it be compleyely new ones? Really hoping its the second one. Did anyone catch which it is?

also did people catch how you eventually will be able to decorate your original villagers houses? Super excited about that.


----------



## Bugs

Okay, so, I've been pretty vocal about my disdain towards Nintendo recently, and telling everybody they aren't gonna add anything substantial...

...Obviously I take all that back. This rules. I'm so happy they listened to so much feedback, and the new update looks like it'll completely throw me back into the game  I might even buy Happy Home Paradise since I actually really liked Happy Home Designer


----------



## geo-mew

Dantia said:


> So my question is: The villagers in the new DLC island. Are they going to be the same villagers from our original island or will it be compleyely new ones? Really hoping its the second one. Did anyone catch which it is?
> 
> also did people catch how you eventually will be able to decorate your original villagers houses? Super excited about that.


New ones, it's random but you can scan in specific characters with Amiibos if you want. You can invite your main island villagers to the HHP archipelago by gifting them souvenirs from the HHP store.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

The wives. These say Cosmic guys.. Please..


----------



## JKDOS

Dantia said:


> So my question is: The villagers in the new DLC island. Are they going to be the same villagers from our original island or will it be compleyely new ones? Really hoping its the second one. Did anyone catch which it is?
> 
> also did people catch how you eventually will be able to decorate your original villagers houses? Super excited about that.



The trailer showed that the villagers on your island will ask for homes there, so I would say the same (Not counting past villagers)


----------



## Gruntilda

So so excited!  There is so much more in this direct than I had even hoped for!  Maybe in the future they will let us have more design spaces (I hate to even mention this since they gave us sooooo much - it's like a whole new game!


----------



## Dantia

geo-mew said:


> New ones, it's random but you can scan in specific characters with Amiibos if you want. You can invite your main island villagers to the HHP archipelago by gifting them souvenirs from the HHP store.


That's great! I can have more of my favourites then


----------



## Insulaire

I assume HHP has a mechanic similar to Pocket Camp: randomly populated each day by different villagers to help, but you can also call someone specifically


----------



## azurill

So excited for this , so many amazing things added . I will have to rewatch it a few times 

cooking
Farming 
New furniture and DIY’s 
NPC’s finally having their shops 
Brewster: I am surprised no mini game 
Kapp’n returns but no mini games so excited for new plants 
Being able to decorate villagers houses. 
being able to customize the rest of the furniture

I don’t mind paying for the DLC I’m just wondering about something 

I have two characters on each on both my islands Will I have to pay for the dlc for each character or is it tied to the game and I will have to pay for each island,  I would love for the dlc to ge for each character on both islands but not sure how that works or how much it would be total.


----------



## Dracule

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 403975View attachment 403976
> The wives. These say Cosmic guys.. Please..


They’re SOOO cute! My husband saw Shino and was fangirling over her. LOL


----------



## Biyaya

YES! That direct was PACKED! I'm super excited to have a job as a Happy Home designer! I'm going to come back to my island and redo the whole island soon. 

Side note: I remember Harvey having a little crush on Shampoodle, so I was super giddy to see them in matching little outfits.


----------



## Dracule

Also, does anyone know if the villagers who you build homes for in HHP will stay there? If so, I wanna make sure I’m designing homes along with my actual island theme. Haha


----------



## TalviSyreni

One more thing I’m excited about is being able to experience the new updates and expansion pack with everyone else. I wasn’t a ACNH fan when the game first came out so I never got to experience those first days of excitement whilst playing the game.


----------



## Envy

One thing I'm super hyped for is K.K. Fuge, which given the artwork is more K.K. _Fugue_. I adore the fugue genre in music. I'm really hoping for something Bach-like. lol


----------



## psiJordan

I just watched it and I might start crying
This is the greatest thing I’ve ever seen


----------



## Maymeows16

Omg I did not expect any of this but I'm so excited! I never really loved Gyroids before but they look so cute here and they brought so much stuff from New Leaf again =D 
Also does anyone know if we can use Internet I Kappns Island tours like in New Leaf? And are those new villagers from the paid DLC available to move to your island since they have Amiibo cards?


----------



## michealsmells

im shaking and yelling and screaming and yelling and screaming. everything looks so amazing and it will all be mine and my island is getting a complete overhaul just watch me i just AHHHHHH

i wish i had anything constructive to say about this update but all i really can say is THANK YOU NINTENDO. they were silent on purpose they were waiting to drop the BOMB of the century on us.


----------



## geo-mew

Dracule said:


> Also, does anyone know if the villagers who you build homes for in HHP will stay there? If so, I wanna make sure I’m designing homes along with my actual island theme. Haha


If it's anything like HHD, the animals you design homes for will roam around the HHP archipelago and interact with the facilities you design. And you are able to revisit the homes you designed for them from a catalogue. Multiple villagers can occupy the same plot of land, so the number of homes you can design is not limited by the number of plots.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

I am so excited for this! I hope they make tons of the Series 5 cards, they are going to a hot item this year. I love the gyroids fragments. I can't wait to make a bigger farm on my island! 
Will we be able to serve villagers coffee as in New Leaf? Or at least gift them a coffee? 
I hope if we have Happy Home Paradise we will be able to expand our home rooms.


----------



## corlee1289

VILLAGERS CAN DROP IN AGAIN!! <333

They brought all the things I loved from New Leaf into the game and MORE!


----------



## Moritz

I have something super petty to say.
And it's not a pro nor con against nintendo directly.

People keep saying that nintendo have listened to us.
They haven't.
Not really.

Some of the stuff was not datamined in the past, but data mines show they have been working on this for a very long time. Over a year.

I'm highly doubtful that much if any of our feedback was taken into account.

I believe the most it did was speed up the progress of the development.

I dont say that at all to take away from anyones joy.
We should all be very happy because there are only one or 2 things that this update does not bring to make this the definitive game in the series. Like dont even bother with the rest levels of greatness. And with the paid dlc. Wow I'm blown away.

But yeah. I believe our feedback was not really listened to and this was the plan since before launch.
Just covid hit their schedule.


----------



## tessa grace

Moritz said:


> I have something super petty to say.
> And it's not a pro nor con against nintendo directly.
> 
> People keep saying that nintendo have listened to us.
> They haven't.
> Not really.
> 
> Some of the stuff was not datamined in the past, but data mines show they have been working on this for a very long time. Over a year.
> 
> I'm highly doubtful that much if any of our feedback was taken into account.
> 
> I believe the most it did was speed up the progress of the development.
> 
> I dont say that at all to take away from anyones joy.
> We should all be very happy because there are only one or 2 things that this update does not bring to make this the definitive game in the series. Like dont even bother with the rest levels of greatness. And with the paid dlc. Wow I'm blown away.
> 
> But yeah. I believe our feedback was not really listened to and this was the plan since before launch.
> Just covid hit their schedule.


Hmm you have a good point.

still, i think the froggy chair's return was entirely because of the fans-


----------



## Moritz

tessa. said:


> Hmm you have a good point.
> 
> still, i think the froggy chair's return was entirely because of the fans-


That is very true!
Its an item that probably would have been forgotten to time if not for the memes.
And even if it was always to come back, it's unlikely that froggy chair of all items would make it into the direct if not for them.

So you do raise a good point that even if the big stuff, or perhaps even the small stuff isn't because they are listening. They do probably listen and take it on board regardless.

And that makes me exited for the next game in the series!


----------



## Biyaya

Maymeows16 said:


> Omg I did not expect any of this but I'm so excited! I never really loved Gyroids before but they look so cute here and they brought so much stuff from New Leaf again =D
> Also does anyone know if we can use Internet I Kappns Island tours like in New Leaf? And are those new villagers from the paid DLC available to move to your island since they have Amiibo cards?


The villagers are not just paid DLC from what I can tell. They were shown off a little while the free update was being presented. I'm guessing that they'll be in the game like the original new eight were. The cards are just a paid and sure way of obtaining them.

Also, I feel the same way about the gyroids! I'm hype about being able to paint them!


----------



## justina

I finally watched the video and I could almost cry. This update is everything I’ve ever wanted NH to be. I’m really happy and excited for this!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dracule said:


> They’re SOOO cute! My husband saw Shino and was fangirling over her. LOL
> View attachment 403977


SHE'S SO PRETTY LIKE


----------



## PeachTea04

hmmm... 

I'm really happy with the direct and seeing all the new stuff added, the old NPCs making a return. 
However I was really hoping that Kapp'n would take us to an island to play mini games or there'd be something more added to the online multiplayer feature. It kinda seems like it's just gunna be another mystery island tour which would get boring quick.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

PeachTea04 said:


> hmmm...
> 
> I'm really happy with the direct and seeing all the new stuff added, the old NPCs making a return.
> However I was really hoping that Kapp'n would take us to an island to play mini games or there'd be something more added to the online multiplayer feature. It kinda seems like it's just gunna be another mystery island tour which would get boring quick.


Maybe but, I doubt it. They probably didn't show all his potential.


----------



## coldpotato

Moritz said:


> I have something super petty to say.
> And it's not a pro nor con against nintendo directly.
> 
> People keep saying that nintendo have listened to us.
> They haven't.
> Not really.
> 
> Some of the stuff was not datamined in the past, but data mines show they have been working on this for a very long time. Over a year.
> 
> I'm highly doubtful that much if any of our feedback was taken into account.
> 
> I believe the most it did was speed up the progress of the development.
> 
> I dont say that at all to take away from anyones joy.
> We should all be very happy because there are only one or 2 things that this update does not bring to make this the definitive game in the series. Like dont even bother with the rest levels of greatness. And with the paid dlc. Wow I'm blown away.
> 
> But yeah. I believe our feedback was not really listened to and this was the plan since before launch.
> Just covid hit their schedule.



I disagree completely. I don't believe that the outside storage/atm/moving through tight spaces/more bridges and inclines, and several of the new NPC's were datamined from early on and saw them requested a lot by fans. To me a lot of this is obviously fan service and I applaud nintendo for it.


----------



## Moritz

coldpotato said:


> I disagree completely. I don't believe that the outside storage/atm/moving through tight spaces/more bridges and inclines, and several of the new NPC's were datamined from early on and saw them requested a lot by fans. To me a lot of this is obviously fan service and I applaud nintendo for it.


I believe things like house invites, crops, the Roost, cooking and stuff are a year old.
The fence stuff is from the original direct.

The paid dlc stuff has datamines going back to early this year too. With lottie having updates in the data even though they're not in the game.

The only thing I can think of that was not datamined forever ago was the ladders, and the harvs island upgrade.


----------



## DukeSR8

I honestly hope that moving your villagers to the islands is optional and not required to progress in that storyline. Hoping we can destroy houses once built or if not that, at least change the residents. My permanent villagers and the 2 rotating slots for photos stay on the main island since I don't want to go running around who knows how many islands trying to find them for daily gifting.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

_I hope I can bring Resetti over for coffee and give him a vacation home.

Guy deserves it._


----------



## Edge

All of the updates are very much hype! There are so many exciting things that I can’t pick just one to be most excited about. I will say though that getting gazebos is pretty high up there though.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

DukeSR8 said:


> I honestly hope that moving your villagers to the islands is optional and not required to progress in that storyline. Hoping we can destroy houses once built or if not that, at least change the residents. My permanent villagers and the 2 rotating slots for photos stay on the main island since I don't want to go running around who knows how many islands trying to find them for daily gifting.



They stated its just for a visit, they aren't leaving your island.

Also HHD had it that villagers didn't take away spots from the map when building houses, so I wouldn't worry about lost of space for building vacation homes.


----------



## Bluebellie

This was great. Everything I ever wanted  has been full-filled.



I didn’t see dead trees though 
But that’s ok. All these new plants were great. I loved the vines.


and gyroids! Gyroids! GYROIDS!


----------



## geo-mew

DukeSR8 said:


> I honestly hope that moving your villagers to the islands is optional and not required to progress in that storyline. Hoping we can destroy houses once built or if not that, at least change the residents. My permanent villagers and the 2 rotating slots for photos stay on the main island since I don't want to go running around who knows how many islands trying to find them for daily gifting.


HHP villagers are totally separate from island villagers, and they won't be giftable/befriendable in the same way. Also their houses don't exist outside of you revisiting old projects; they don't take up any land so you could build all HHP houses on the same plot of land. The HHP villagers you build houses for will roam the main HHP island and do stuff in the facilities, that's about it.
If you give one of your villagers the souvenir chocolates, they will request a vacation home on the HHParchipelago, but they will still live on your island.


----------



## coldpotato

Moritz said:


> I believe things like house invites, crops, the Roost, cooking and stuff are a year old.
> The fence stuff is from the original direct.
> 
> The paid dlc stuff has datamines going back to early this year too. With lottie having updates in the data even though they're not in the game.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that was not datamined forever ago was the ladders, and the harvs island upgrade.



Yeah I am not denying that stuff you mentioned was datamined, it's just there's a lot that wasn't datamined coming up as well that fans have been vocal about. It was to the point where some of my first thoughts when watching the direct and seeing the additions were "they've definitely been reading TBT or other animal crossing fan discussions" lol. I don't think it's a coincidence they're giving us some exact things we've been talking about wanting for over a year right down to the froggy chair.


----------



## DukeSR8

MayorofMapleton said:


> They stated its just for a visit, they aren't leaving your island.
> 
> Also HHD had it that villagers didn't take away spots from the map when building houses, so I wouldn't worry about lost of space for building vacation homes.


EDIT: Got my answer because someone responded while I was typing the original version of this.

Anyway, a bit off-topic: Honestly I dislike how there's no crossover villagers nor an RV card set reprint announced (I just want Dobie's card and it's frustrating that Nintendo won't reprint the RV cards, in fact I even say it's lazy given how the other sets got reprints)/


----------



## Moritz

coldpotato said:


> Yeah I am not denying that stuff you mentioned was datamined, it's just there's a lot that wasn't datamined coming up as well that fans have been vocal about. It was to the point where some of my first thoughts when watching the direct and seeing the additions were "they've definitely been reading TBT or other animal crossing fan discussions" lol. I don't think it's a coincidence they're giving us some exact things we've been talking about wanting for over a year right down to the froggy chair.


Things like froggy chair I can put down to listening. They might have always planned its return. I think the fact it was shown in the direct is proof they were listening to some degree.

But the things I am certain they were not listening when they added were the Roost, crops, cooking, visits, fences, more items as a general thing, and the paid dlc.

Things like ladders and mysterious islands could go either way
But with the mysterious islands, the pier has been there since the start so it could have been the plan since day 1


----------



## PeachTea04

Cosmic-chan said:


> Maybe but, I doubt it. They probably didn't show all his potential.


Yeah, hopefully :'> Maybe they'll do an expansion, like they did with Harvey's island


----------



## Maymeows16

Soti said:


> The villagers are not just paid DLC from what I can tell. They were shown off a little while the free update was being presented. I'm guessing that they'll be in the game like the original new eight were. The cards are just a paid and sure way of obtaining them.
> 
> Also, I feel the same way about the gyroids! I'm hype about being able to paint them!


Oh that makes sense but are they NPCs or villagers? =o I really want Cephalabot and Wardell. I'm so happy they added another Octopus since it's my favorite animal and love the Gyroids too! And all the new items look so good I can't wait to see more!


----------



## McRibbie

OK, I've been at work this afternoon, but took my break when the update direct came out, so now's FINALLY the time to hit enter on my keyboard too early, try getting the admins to delete the post, fail, try writing some more stuff, give up because it's getting late, then come back to edit the post a couple of days later to go "hahaha I failed, will try again soon"

also ty once again @WaileaNoRei for liking my post, even if it IS half written


----------



## Moritz

Maymeows16 said:


> Oh that makes sense but are they NPCs or villagers? =o I really want Cephalabot and Wardell. I'm so happy they added another Octopus since it's my favorite animal and love the Gyroids too!


Wardell is an npc for the paid dlc
Cephalabot is a villager who can move to your island


----------



## LittleMissPanda

20 minutes was literally all they needed, and man oh man was that a LOT to take in  if this update doesn't add 2+ years to your play time of ACNH then I don't know what more you could ask for! Nintendo went ALL OUT on this game and then some. New villagers, new ways to customize your island and house AND now even villager house interiors/exteriors? That's really cool. More of this and more of that, Brewster & gyroids, more storage space, ladders, more bridges and ramps, return of Kapp'n, Harriet and Katrina, Happy Home Paradise....the list just goes on and on! I still can't wrap my head around everything that's coming this November!

New kinds of flora, too...and farming?? Now THAT's awesome  I'm going to have to re-do my pumpkin patch and expand it for sure just to include all the new crops!

I can imagine how many people are going to reset their islands now just to make room for all the amazing goodies we're getting! It's literally a lot of great stuff, and I'm happy it's stuff almost the entire community wanted! As I watched Kapp'n's segment I was soooo ready to see the return of island tour mini-games! What we got....well, it's nice enough, but island tours would have been insane!

But hmmm.... I was surprised there's no Nook's Cranny expansion? Well it's no biggie. Everything else we're getting is more than good enough to let that slide ^^


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Maymeows16 said:


> Oh that makes sense but are they NPCs or villagers? =o I really want Cephalabot and Wardell. I'm so happy they added another Octopus since it's my favorite animal and love the Gyroids too! And all the new items look so good I can't wait to see more!


T


Maymeows16 said:


> Oh that makes sense but are they NPCs or villagers? =o I really want Cephalabot and Wardell. I'm so happy they added another Octopus since it's my favorite animal and love the Gyroids too! And all the new items look so good I can't wait to see more!


Those are villagers. Wait sorry Wardell is Npc


----------



## Vsmith

I just watched the AC direct and I'm sooo excited!!! I can't wait to farm and the DCL looks awesome too!!! I told my husband he may lose me for a bit once the update and DLC arrives. Lol!!


----------



## Maymeows16

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> T
> 
> Those are villagers. Wait sorry Wardell is Npc





Moritz said:


> Wardell is an npc for the paid dlc
> Cephalabot is a villager who can move to your island


Aww no Wardell which makes sense since he's a Walrus but at least I can get Cephalabot [=


----------



## KittenNoir

Omg YASSSSSSSSS so many new items finally!!!!! and new Nook Mile items added that's all I wanted was more items like pocket camp.

And Kapp'n  is back!!!!!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Did anyone catch furniture sets in the direct?
I know the Rococco set is shown and someone mentioned Ranch as well. Anything else?


----------



## daringred_

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Did anyone catch furniture sets in the direct?
> I know the Rococco set is shown and someone mentioned Ranch as well. Anything else?



pretty sure there was (what looked like) an astro chair in the shot of the storage expanding, along with the rococo chair and sofa, but it could've also been the crew captain's chair thing from NL. also one of the HHP rooms had sleek furniture, i think.


----------



## Serabee

Oh, man... I watched part of it before work and then on the way to work (don't worry, I wasn't driving, lol) and I'm SO SO SO pumped! Basically all the different things I wanted, I got. More furniture (love how they slipped the froggy chair in a few times, lol), cooking, farming, the Roost, new villagers... AND the DLC looks epic. I was so worried any DLC would be super controversial because everyone usually whines about how we should get the DLC stuff for free. But the DLC is basically a sequel to HHD. But connected to the main game. And for only $25. Like... that's such a great deal, I can't see how I could complain about it at all! I'm a -little- bummed it'll be the last update, but IDK what I could even ask for after this. I mean, I don't know if we'll be getting any more shop upgrades, but at this point they really don't seem very important! I also would've liked more buildings for my island... but I'm still cool with what we got. I'm going to need to do some remodeling, anyway, to get a proper farm set up! I have a mini one right now, but I'll need more space for crops.

Also, the new villagers. Sasha is precious. But. Shino. Is. GORGEOUS. Like, most beautiful villager ever. I love her no matter what personality she'll have, but if she's sisterly, she is officially perfect 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Did anyone catch furniture sets in the direct?
> I know the Rococco set is shown and someone mentioned Ranch as well. Anything else?


IIRC, I saw something that looked like a Sleek Sofa. I'm honestly guessing most sets will return- if not in the update, at least in the DLC.
(also, love the new ranch kitchen!)


----------



## floatingzoo

Junalt said:


> Just rewatching the trailers and there are actually soooo many new furniture items. We got the bus stop back too though it looks a bit different now.
> 
> View attachment 403945


OH MY YES
I wanted this so bad in New Leaf but my villagers never suggested it! Ah thank you for pointing this out!


----------



## HappyTails

I'm watching the stream again because I was screaming too much to pay attention last time.

Redd is going to be permanent too? I just saw him on Harv's Island looking shady! So what is the secret beach going to be for is Redd will no longer occupy it?


----------



## Envy

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> *I know the Rococco set is shown* and someone mentioned Ranch as well. Anything else?



What? Where?! I didn't catch it! That's very exciting.


----------



## psiJordan

Some of the coolest new furniture I’ve seen so far !!


Spoiler: pictures






Very cool couch



This arch???



Shell music box !!



Flower boxes



And whatever this was called is back !


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Envy said:


> What? Where?! I didn't catch it! That's very exciting.



On Reddit there are a few screens showing a couch and chair


----------



## Insulaire

HappyTails said:


> I'm watching the stream again because I was screaming too much to pay attention last time.
> 
> Redd is going to be permanent too? I just saw him on Harv's Island looking shady! So what is the secret beach going to be for is Redd will no longer occupy it?
> 
> View attachment 403997


I assumed they still come visit, but maybe not. Guess we’ll be seeing the washed up birds a lot more if so though!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



psiJordan said:


> Some of the coolest new furniture I’ve seen so far !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403998
> Very cool couch
> View attachment 403999
> This arch???
> View attachment 404000
> Shell music box !!
> View attachment 404001
> Flower boxes
> View attachment 404002
> And whatever this was called is back !


The last item is a trellis. One of the many items in Pocket Camp I’m glad to welcome to this game


----------



## psiJordan

HappyTails said:


> I'm watching the stream again because I was screaming too much to pay attention last time.
> 
> Redd is going to be permanent too? I just saw him on Harv's Island looking shady! So what is the secret beach going to be for is Redd will no longer occupy it?
> 
> View attachment 403997


looks like his raffle box is there as well, interesting!


----------



## HappyTails

I just can't the park fences. I'm telling you guys. Those park fences are going to take over my island.


----------



## scaredlittlebug

HappyTails said:


> I'm watching the stream again because I was screaming too much to pay attention last time.
> 
> Redd is going to be permanent too? I just saw him on Harv's Island looking shady! So what is the secret beach going to be for is Redd will no longer occupy it?
> 
> View attachment 403997


I'd expect Redd and maybe the other wandering visitors to keep coming, but maybe not the plaza visitors, once you get ability to decorate your plaza. Plaza might work more like pocket camp than us having complete freedom


----------



## azurill

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Did anyone catch furniture sets in the direct?
> I know the Rococco set is shown and someone mentioned Ranch as well. Anything else?


I didn’t catch that. That makes me so happy. Will have to watch the direct again.


----------



## daringred_

psiJordan said:


> Some of the coolest new furniture I’ve seen so far !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403998
> Very cool couch
> View attachment 403999
> This arch???
> View attachment 404000
> Shell music box !!
> View attachment 404001
> Flower boxes
> View attachment 404002
> And whatever this was called is back !



trellis, music box and flower box are all from NL, i think. arch is a pocket camp cookie item. couch looks completely new to me.


----------



## Khaelis

HappyTails said:


> I just can't the park fences. I'm telling you guys. Those park fences are going to take over my island.



The log fences that match the cabin set, though. 10/10. I hope they can be customized to be grey-black.


----------



## deerteeth

I'm back to excitedly yell!!! But I'm slightly calmer this time lol so I'll just yell _a little bit_.

I know it's been said multiple times, but I'm literally so shocked. I was expecting Brewster, annnd... well, I don't know what else. I was assuming whatever else they added wouldn't be of interest to me but I was so wrong!!

I can't believe how cute the gyroids are this time around. And being able to customize things you couldn't before is really cool!! It's nice that Reese and Cyrus have that role again. I'm obsessed with the vines and the extra bridges / inclines will be so nice! Also, I LOVE that you can set a ladder up at the cliffs. I've tried to do that before for the aesthetic but because they're at an angle, it didn't look good. So it's cool they added that!

That item it looked like you cooked from, like the little cauldron, I'm very excited for that because it's cute. And did anyone else see the little jam jars!! This is so great!

I think I saw the wysteria trellis at one point (edit: just noticed somebody posted a photo of what I saw!) which I would love to put in my village! Maybe that means other PWPs (they probably showed some??), and I'm hoping for the bus stop in particular!

Because some old furniture sets are coming back (maybe all?), did anyone notice anything from the rococo set?? I didn't see, but maybe I missed it!


----------



## Insulaire

The ranch furniture is in Maple’s HHP build FYI


----------



## Aardbei

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Did anyone catch furniture sets in the direct?
> I know the Rococco set is shown and someone mentioned Ranch as well. Anything else?



I saw the sleek sofa and table


----------



## daringred_

deerteeth said:


> I think I saw the wysteria trellis at one point (edit: just noticed somebody posted a photo of what I saw!) which I would love to put in my village! Maybe that means other PWPs (they probably showed some??), and I'm hoping for the bus stop in particular!
> 
> Because some old furniture sets are coming back (maybe all?), did anyone notice anything from the rococo set?? I didn't see, but maybe I missed it!



windmill and (remodeled) bus-stop are both in there. former is a NM item, latter is in HHP. rococo chair and sofa were also seen, so the rest of the set is probably coming too.


----------



## Envy

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> On Reddit there are a few screens showing a couch and chair



Can you link to them please? I tried scrolling through the Animal Crossing Reddits and I mostly just saw memes.


----------



## DJStarstryker

It's looking like between the free update and the paid DLC there's a LOT of new furniture. I'm starting to seriously wonder if most of the furniture we've all been waiting for (the missing furniture from NL, some stuff from PC, and even new stuff) is part of this. 

This is probably going to fix all of the "not enough furniture" complaints that people (I include myself here!) have had I'm betting. Oh, that's exciting.


----------



## S.J.

Watched and thought, what a great free update! And then they started on the paid DLC and I don't even know anymore! ❤ This was so much more content than I was expecting and I am so happy! 

Also, Niko and Wardell are adorable. Lovely to see Faith and Azalea back. Poor Petunia got renamed. ❤


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Envy said:


> Can you link to them please? I tried scrolling through the Animal Crossing Reddits and I mostly just saw memes.


Sure! As soon as I can


----------



## Dracule

geo-mew said:


> If it's anything like HHD, the animals you design homes for will roam around the HHP archipelago and interact with the facilities you design. And you are able to revisit the homes you designed for them from a catalogue. Multiple villagers can occupy the same plot of land, so the number of homes you can design is not limited by the number of plots.


Ooooh! Thank you so much! I never owned HHD, so this is fantastic! I’m definitely going to keep that in mind for HHP.


----------



## Giddy

I was so extremely happy to see them bringing older villagers from the older games back! I longed to see what Roswell will be like, I love his design~! Would love to see if the older wolf villager - Tarou -  will be apart of the new update. The older characters definitely look better in the new graphics.
Shino looks like a fav among us all, she looks stunning. 
I was in tears when the update said we could add walls and stuff to the rooms from the DLC, that's fantantic; I was just thinking how they should have done that.


----------



## Insulaire

geo-mew said:


> If it's anything like HHD, the animals you design homes for will roam around the HHP archipelago and interact with the facilities you design. And you are able to revisit the homes you designed for them from a catalogue. Multiple villagers can occupy the same plot of land, so the number of homes you can design is not limited by the number of plots.


That’s good to know, I was worried that there might be a limit based on available land. I wonder if this means we’ll be able to design a home for every villager plus eligible NPCs? That’s well over 400 homes to work on if so, so that’s a TON of things to do!


----------



## Mutti

I am thankful they have added many new features to this as the last major free update.
I adored the spinoff of Happy Home Designer on the 3DS so was surprised but so happy they decided to run with a switch version.


----------



## Jo Schmo

I played this game every day for a year and two months before I stopped. I was free. But now it's time to put the needle back in. Curse you Nintendo.


----------



## Insulaire

Just noticed on my latest rewatch that we can craft the handheld fruit smoothies our characters hold!


----------



## daringred_

Envy said:


> Can you link to them please? I tried scrolling through the Animal Crossing Reddits and I mostly just saw memes.



hey, here's the rococo stuff if you were still looking for it. 


Spoiler


----------



## deerteeth

daringred_ said:


> windmill and (remodeled) bus-stop are both in there. former is a NM item, latter is in HHP. rococo chair and sofa were also seen, so the rest of the set is probably coming too.



Thank you for confirming this for me!!

There was so much excitement that I didn't notice everything I wanted to!!


----------



## Dracule

PeachTea04 said:


> hmmm...
> 
> I'm really happy with the direct and seeing all the new stuff added, the old NPCs making a return.
> However I was really hoping that Kapp'n would take us to an island to play mini games or there'd be something more added to the online multiplayer feature. It kinda seems like it's just gunna be another mystery island tour which would get boring quick.


I do think they could possibly expand Kapp’n’s role and maybe offer a paid DLC for mini games? Like, say you can choose different options before he takes you just like with Dodo Airlines.

So, I wouldn’t rule out multiplayer just yet, because it seems stupid on Nintendo’s part to not expand the interaction when they already have plenty to go off of from previous installments.

Mini games were never a big thing for me since I tend to play solo (unless I’m trading), but I do feel bad for those who were really hoping for an expansion on multiplayer interaction. Hopefully we’ll have something in the future! :’[


----------



## MelodyRivers

I haven’t played or been super active on this forum in the past year. Due to getting laid off in spring 2020 I played pretty much 24/7 till about November when I went back to work and got busier and frankly had some burnout. I started playing less and less as the updates began to be smaller and less interesting(the overwhelming amount of flowers doesn’t help). But now I’m super excited to get back into the game. I’m excited for a real coffee shop, new furniture, and HHP. The new villagers/NPCs are super cute too. 
I have some thoughts/questions:
How can we decorate the plaza if KK will still show up Saturdays?
I notice in the screenshot of the nook mile store something about a design+ thing? It had the clothing design symbol. Is that new?
Anyways I’m super excited!!!


----------



## Dracule

deerteeth said:


> Thank you for confirming this for me!!
> 
> There was so much excitement that I didn't notice everything I wanted to!!


There’s also a Wisteria Trellis!! But it looks kinda different (more like the grapevine trellis in ACPC). I’m still super stoked for big furniture items though! 

Edit: just saw someone already pointed out the trellis, LOL! I’m still super excited to see all the options. I need someone to release a master list soon after the update. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



MelodyRivers said:


> I haven’t played or been super active on this forum in the past year. Due to getting laid off in spring 2020 I played pretty much 24/7 till about November when I went back to work and got busier and frankly had some burnout. I started playing less and less as the updates began to be smaller and less interesting(the overwhelming amount of flowers doesn’t help). But now I’m super excited to get back into the game. I’m excited for a real coffee shop, new furniture, and HHP. The new villagers/NPCs are super cute too.
> I have some thoughts/questions:
> How can we decorate the plaza if KK will still show up Saturdays?
> I notice in the screenshot of the nook mile store something about a design+ thing? It had the clothing design symbol. Is that new?
> Anyways I’m super excited!!!


In terms of the Design+, I think this is for Sable’s designs we could unlock if we interact with her. The Direct mentioned that now we can wear her designs and decorate walls/floors with them. C:


----------



## bestfriendsally

Croconaw said:


> I’m excited for the partitions and the ability that gives us to customize our houses more! I love the partitions and this gives a lot of flexibility with this customization option.



i'm excited for that too  i'm excited for almost everything they showed :>


----------



## DJStarstryker

The more I look at the new villagers' designs, the more I like them. I didn't really care for the NH new villagers as much except Raymond. But these new update ones are great. I love Shino the most (and she's most likely the one I'd actually get on my island), but a lot of the others are neat too. I like Sasha's big anime eyes, Ione's starfield tail, Quinn and Rio are interesting looking birds, Faith's a cute island girl... What I find most interesting of all is I'm not a dog person. But I like Frett. His eyes are so big and far apart that it makes him look derpy in a cute way. I love it.


----------



## MelodyRivers

Dracule said:


> There’s also a Wisteria Trellis!! But it looks kinda different (more like the grapevine trellis in ACPC). I’m still super stoked for big furniture items though!
> 
> Edit: just saw someone already pointed out the trellis, LOL! I’m still super excited to see all the options. I need someone to release a master list soon after the update.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021
> 
> 
> In terms of the Design+, I think this is for Sable’s designs we could unlock if we interact with her. The Direct mentioned that now we can wear her designs and decorate walls/floors with them. C:


Ok I was hoping it meant more designs to create like pants and stuff


----------



## Faux

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Again, I'm just so happy we're _finally_ getting what we've been asking for. I'm really excited for the paid for DLC too though!! It looks like a total add on and another game all together and it's amazing!!
> 
> But now* I beg someone to make a masterlist* of all things that were updated so my ADHD brain can read it in one place. I feel like if I blinked I missed something



*new spots, new encounters*
[ the roost ]
- brewster can be found in the museum
- brewster serves coffee for 200 bells a cup
- npcs might visit sporadically
- invite amiibo characters, who might bring friends
- invite other island reps to coffee with you

[ kapp'n ]
- kapp'n can be found at the dock
- offers tours at 1,000 nook miles per trip
- tour islands include different seasons, different times of day, and an island with new bushes and climbing vines/weeds(?).
- these tour islands can have meteor showers separate from your island.  make a wish!

[ harv's island ]
- donate bells to open npc shops, including, but maybe not limited to:
   - saharah
   - kicks
   - redd(?)
   - leif
   - reese & cyrus [ customize any furniture that cannot be customized at the diy bench ]
   - katrina [ fortune shop ]
   - tortimer [ seems to be a storage facility ]
   - harriet [ will teach 7 new hairstyles ! ]

*nook inc island support*
[ plaza & resident center ]
- group yoga [ villagers, npcs and other island reps can participate; can use motion controls ]
- island ordinances [ beautiful island, early bird, night owl, bell boom - more info here - edit, forgot link, sorry!  want to provide for new players. ]
- new house exterior options through tom nook
- expand storage to 5,000 [ three expansions ]
- 12 new kk slider songs [ including kk break and kk polka ]

[ nook miles ]
- island life 101 [ provides tips on what to do next; delivery settings? ]
- be a chef diy set [ learn to cook! ]
- pro camera app [ first person view, tripod ' first person'  view ]
- pro decorating license [ hang ceiling furniture, accent walls ]
- custom fencing in a flash [ paint fences ]
- new reactions notebook [ 11; includes, but not limited to: double wave, stretch, dancing, listening, say cheese ]
- pro construction license [ increase bridges and inclines placed to 10 ]
- custom designs patterns+ [ use sable's patterns anywhere you can use custom designs ]
- top 4 fab hairstyles

[ general island life updates ]
- crops !  [ wheat, tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, sugar cane ( and more, supposedly! ) ]
- nine new fences [ park, block, corrugated iron, large lattice, log wall, bamboo slats, green bamboo, log ( harv's fence ), frozen ]
- new nook miles items
- outdoor storage shed that connects to home storage; can be placed anywhere
- abd machine
- music boxes
- gyroids [ can be customized; need to be dug up, planted, and watered; gyroid fragments can be placed ]
- ceiling decor aand other items available at nook's [ including amazing machine and froggy chair ]
- wooden ladder set-up kit [ permanent ladders; can be customized, 2000 bells ]
- shimmy through narrow spaces, finally
- home invites!  [ villagers invite you over, and visit your home ]

*paid dlc content follows*
$24.99 USD - preorders on 10.29; can be bought separately or as expansion pack
[ happy home paradise ]
- talk to orville to go to work
- create dream homes for various villagers
- use amiibos to invite villagers and other npcs to create vacation homes for them
- build facilities, such as a school, restaurant and hospital
- follow designers you like with online

[ back at home ]
- partitions, counters, pillars, lighting and soundscapes can be used at home
- polishing items is possible
- gift villagers souvenirs such as chocolate to entice them into getting a vacation home
- suggest remodels to your residents after enough remodels done at the archipelago

[ misc ]
- ranch set is back
- patchwork set makes a return, though it looks less fluffy
- partition walls
- counters with various heights
- support pillars
- lighting color and brightness scales
- soundscapes
- polish items for new effects [ eg butterflies around flower vases ]
- other new furniture purchased with poki [ earned by decorating houses; includes schefflera ]
- AND THEY WERE ROOMMATES

- new amiibo cards, new villagers !  [ 48 cards -- 8 new, 8 remodeled, + the 8 introduced at the beginning of nh; all other cards are npcs; can be seen here ]


----------



## Brookie

Is no one else going to mention all the new furniture that wasn't directly mentioned in the update? I saw ranch series, a modern variation of wooden, etc. The ranch series even had a new additional piece: the kitchen sink! This must mean way more furniture to come that we aren't expecting!


----------



## bestfriendsally

Faux said:


> *new spots, new encounters*
> [ the roost ]
> - brewster can be found in the museum
> - brewster serves coffee for 200 bells a cup
> - npcs might visit sporadically
> - invite amiibo characters, who might bring friends
> - invite other island reps to coffee with you
> 
> [ kapp'n ]
> - kapp'n can be found at the dock
> - offers tours at 1,000 nook miles per trip
> - tour islands include different seasons, different times of day, and an island with new bushes and climbing vines/weeds(?).
> - these tour islands can have meteor showers separate from your island.  make a wish!
> 
> [ harv's island ]
> - donate bells to open npc shops, including, but maybe not limited to:
> - saharah
> - kicks
> - redd(?)
> - leif
> - reese & cyrus [ customize any furniture that cannot be customized at the diy bench ]
> - katrina [ fortune shop ]
> - tortimer [ seems to be a storage facility ]
> - harriet [ will teach 7 new hairstyles ! ]
> 
> *nook inc island support*
> [ plaza & resident center ]
> - group yoga [ villagers, npcs and other island reps can participate; can use motion controls ]
> - island ordinances [ beautiful island, early bird, night owl, bell boom - more info here ]
> - new house exterior options through tom nook
> - expand storage to 5,000 [ three expansions ]
> - 12 new kk slider songs [ including kk break and kk polka ]
> 
> [ nook miles ]
> - island life 101 [ provides tips on what to do next; delivery settings? ]
> - be a chef diy set [ learn to cook! ]
> - pro camera app [ first person view, tripod ' first person'  view ]
> - pro decorating license [ hang ceiling furniture, accent walls ]
> - custom fencing in a flash [ paint fences ]
> - new reactions notebook [ 11; includes, but not limited to: double wave, stretch, dancing, listening, say cheese ]
> - pro construction license [ increase bridges and inclines placed to 10 ]
> - custom designs patterns+ [ use sable's patterns anywhere you can use custom designs ]
> - top 4 fab hairstyles
> 
> [ general island life updates ]
> - crops !  [ wheat, tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, sugar cane ( and more, supposedly! ) ]
> - nine new fences [ park, block, corrugated iron, large lattice, log wall, bamboo slats, green bamboo, log ( harv's fence ), frozen ]
> - new nook miles items
> - outdoor storage shed that connects to home storage; can be placed anywhere
> - abd machine
> - music boxes
> - gyroids [ can be customized; need to be dug up, planted, and watered; gyroid fragments can be placed ]
> - ceiling decor aand other items available at nook's [ including amazing machine and froggy chair ]
> - wooden ladder set-up kit [ permanent ladders; can be customized, 2000 bells ]
> - shimmy through narrow spaces, finally
> - home invites!  [ villagers invite you over, and visit your home ]
> 
> *paid dlc content follows*
> $24.99 USD - preorders on 10.29; can be bought separately or as expansion pack
> [ happy home paradise ]
> - talk to orville to go to work
> - create dream homes for various villagers
> - use amiibos to invite villagers and other npcs to create vacation homes for them
> - build facilities, such as a school, restaurant and hospital
> - follow designers you like with online
> 
> [ back at home ]
> - partitions, counters, pillars, lighting and soundscapes can be used at home
> - polishing items is possible
> - gift villagers souvenirs such as chocolate to entice them into getting a vacation home
> - suggest remodels to your residents after enough remodels done at the archipelago
> 
> [ misc ]
> - ranch set is back
> - patchwork set makes a return, though it looks less fluffy
> - partition walls
> - counters with various heights
> - support pillars
> - lighting color and brightness scales
> - soundscapes
> - polish items for new effects [ eg butterflies around flower vases ]
> - other new furniture purchased with poki [ earned by decorating houses; includes schefflera ]
> - AND THEY WERE ROOMMATES
> 
> - new amiibo cards, new villagers !  [ 48 cards -- 8 new, 8 remodeled, + the 8 introduced at the beginning of nh; all other cards are npcs ]



thankyou so much for this!!


----------



## DJStarstryker

A thing I wonder now - can the new villagers added from this update show up in campsites or islands? Or do you have to specifically have the new amiibo to get them? And if they do require amiibo, are they trade adoptable like the WA amiibo were for NL? Or are they locked to scanned amiibo only like Sanrio?


----------



## Venn

My thoughts:

Brewster/Cafe - Exciting, Can’t Wait to Have some Coffee with Brewster
Kapp’n - Yay! He’s Back! Exciting for Mystery Island, but I would have loved an island with mini games or something, but I guess this is. good.
Harv/Harriet - Excited that Harriet is back. So having her with Harv is unexpected. Seems like a random way to get more stores and Harriet, but I guess for the island, it works. If they have little shops, I hope, for at least Kick’s, this means expanded inventory and options for us to get.
Reese/Cyrus - This is what we needed. Excited for my customizations.
Glad that Katrina and Mr. Tortimer are back, but not exactly sure what Mr. Tortimer is doing with storage.
Group Stretches - This is actually one thing I wanted back from the original games. I think it was Morning Yoga back then.
Ordinances! Beautiful Island It Is! Did this in NL as well. I’ll have to keep the flowers at bay though.
New Houses - YES. The one thing I wanted most was new options. I felt like the current options were a bit lacking and didn’t inspire much changes…
Storage Expansion - I don’t need this yet, but this was definitely needed.
New Nook Mile Items - Gonna buy it all, lol.
Cooking - Great, Going to need to make a garden area now…. I’ll have to see what I can do..
Pro Decorating - Now this is the time I definitely need to decorate my house - perhaps I need to do some cataloguing. 
Bridges/Inclines - Well Needed, but my island doesn’t need it.
New Fences/Customizations - Finally! Some I will use.
Pro Camera App - WHOA, THIS IS COOL. 
Accent Walls - LOVE LOVE LOVE
New Hairstyles - Hopefully one that I will like 
New Reactions - Cool
Island Life 101 - Awesome for Newcomers.
New Nook Miles Furniture - THE FOUNTAIN.
Storage Shed - Definitely cool, but will I need it?
ATM - Yes please 
New K.K. Sliders - Great, I’ll need a list and get them all.
Gyroids - I was not a fan of these, but the new looks of these are interesting. Perhaps I’ll start collecting some as decoration….
Nook’s Cranny Items - Great, Where’s the New Store??
Permanent Ladder - Seems cool, but can we please remove it if we don’t want it anymore?
Narrow Spaces - THIS. THIS.
Resident Visiting - Yes. Yes.
Last Major Free Content - I had to laugh at this. Although this update is AMAZING, I kind of felt short in a way that this is only completing the game. It feels complete with some new features, but I kind of want more? But I think it’ll be good now.

Happy Home Paradise - THIS WAS A SURPRISE AND LOVE LOVE LOVE! I’M SO EXCITED FOR THIS! Will definitely be spending time here. Shocked to that it was paid DLC. But definitely worth it.

New Villagers - I like Sasha and maybe Marlo. Shino seems cool. I don’t know if I’ll ever be able to replace any of my current villagers. I’ll have to see their personalities first.


----------



## Faux

DJStarstryker said:


> A thing I wonder now - can the new villagers added from this update show up in campsites or islands? Or do you have to specifically have the new amiibo to get them? And if they do require amiibo, are they trade adoptable like the WA amiibo were for NL? Or are they locked to scanned amiibo only like Sanrio?



Even if Amiibo only, it's likely they will be tradeable due to the fact they aren't a crossover, and their IP is not limited within the Nintendo branches.
But I'd guess they will be released into the mix.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Faux said:


> Even if Amiibo only, it's likely they will be tradeable due to the fact they aren't a crossover, and their IP is not limited within the Nintendo branches.
> But I'd guess they will be released into the mix.



I hope you're right. But it sounds like maybe I will need to save up my TBT in case they are trade adoptable and require amiibo. I'm pretty interested in Shino and she sounds very popular already.


----------



## Dracule

FOODDDDD. I’m ready for this:














Also, UHMMM… THANK YOU. I HAVE MY FLOWER WALL AESTHETIC EXPANDED:


----------



## cocoacat

This direct has me over the moon! As I watched it almost felt like a joke... like is this really happening?? So much more than was expected or even hoping for. I loved HHD so Happy Home Paradise is the best surprise and will surely keep me busy for years.  

So excited! I can't wait for Nov 5!


----------



## geo-mew

Insulaire said:


> That’s good to know, I was worried that there might be a limit based on available land. I wonder if this means we’ll be able to design a home for every villager plus eligible NPCs? That’s well over 400 homes to work on if so, so that’s a TON of things to do!


I never hit a limit in HHD, Google-sensei says that the only cap in the game is the number of villagers which is 350-400


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I was surprised with the news which is why I decided to stop by here. If I had my switch still, I would be super excited for the update to drop. It looks like a complete game now. And I would buy the DLC too simply because you can choose the villagers to do that part of the game with, by amiibo. If you couldn't pick the villager, then I would skip the DLC.
I almost wish I had my switch. Almost. (my life has changed alot since 2020 so there are other things I need to worry about)
Really happy for everyone who is still playing and waiting a million years for this stuff. imho, it took them waaay too long for a $60 game on an expensive console for this kind of stuff to be added.
It doesn't surprise me that this is the last major update either. This was alot of stuff, nice stuff. But I'm not really sure anyone is unhappy about the fact of this being the last major update? I think it is looking fabulous honestly.


----------



## joeycon

i'm wondering not only at the implications by the empty dots on this map, but also on the ability to invite new villagers and main island residents to the resort area, as well as the fact that each house in the resort can have ~2 villagers per house. i can't wait to find out the specifics because if it all adds up to what I'm thinking - we can potentially have somewhere around ~49-59 villagers in total at least including the 10 we have on the main island and maybe double that if every house has an extra villager?? which sounds both awesome and too good to be true?

there has to be a caveat here because that's pretty close to having every ac character in new horizons. maybe the villagers at the resort don't stay permanently? you can also make a vacation house for your residents, would that means they live in the archipelagos permanently? i need _*answers*_ lmaooo


----------



## VanitasFan26

joeycon said:


> View attachment 404054
> 
> i'm wondering not only at the implications by the empty dots on this map, but also on the ability to invite new villagers and main island residents to the resort area, as well as the fact that each house in the resort can have ~2 villagers per house. i can't wait to find out the specifics because if it all adds up to what I'm thinking - we can potentially have somewhere around ~49-59 villagers in total at least including the 10 we have on the main island and maybe double that if every house has an extra villager?? which sounds both awesome and too good to be true?
> 
> there has to be a caveat here because that's pretty close to having every ac character in new horizons. maybe the villagers at the resort don't stay permanently? you can also make a vacation house for your residents, would that means they live in the archipelagos permanently? i need _*answers*_ lmaooo


Yeah I was wondering the same thing too.  in the trailer it seems like you can invite your villagers to the new island where you are working on home designs so this begs the question will this make it easier to have villager plots that are open to make room for more villagers? I am saying this because at the end of the trailer I saw the player talking to Alice and they let her be invited to her new home, so that would mean she would want to leave our island in order to go to the new island to expand her horizons. I am not sure how this would work but this has gotten me really interested.


----------



## xSany

I'm so happy with the new update and paid DLC, I will most def get it as a birthday present for myself which is also in November. =) 
Nintendo really did deliver and i feel like eventho we won't be getting major free update after this one we still going to see smaller updates, we are still missing Gracie, Digby and Nat, i hope we get to see them eventually in hopefully future (smaller) updates or maybe paid DLC. =)


----------



## Merielle

OKAY I'm finally gathering my thoughts on the update—I've been super hyped about it since this morning. ;v; Novel incoming!

I was hoping for the return of the coffee minigame, but the Roost still seems super cozy!  I'm looking forward to the NPC dialogue and the opportunity to break out some of my Amiibo cards as well.
Kapp'n is... not my favorite but I'm so excited for the mysterious islands, especially the one with the new flora!!  I cannot wait to take all those pretty vines and weeds and bushes back to my island.  I'm guessing the vines will probably function the same as the permanent ladders?  Either way, I can definitely see myself using both.

Harv's island expansion is probably one of the biggest things I'm excited about—my dream of customizing color-locked items via Cyrus and Reese has finally come true!!  Also very excited about some of the other shops that will be sticking around there; it seems like it'll be much easier to fill my shoe/backpack collection if I can visit Kicks whenever.
I'm also holding out a little hope that some of the old fruits/flowers will return via Leif's permanent shop?  I'm sure they didn't show us everything in the Direct and I'd love to have a lot of those back, but if not, that's cool too.  I feel very spoiled already.  Harriet's new hairstyles are really cute too—I really love the first little bob they showed with the blunt-cut bangs!!  Although my favorite hairstyle is from the Top 4 Fab Hairstyles set; that one with the single braid is to die for. ;; I've considered switching to the ponytail before, but nah, that braid is going to be my permanent hairstyle going forward.

The storage upgrades are gonna save my life. TTuTT I'm getting to 5000 storage ASAP, I swear.  Finally, some room to breathe without having to cut back on my wardrobe.  I'm also loving the new exterior options!  And I'm so, so glad we'll be able to finally customize fences—and the new fencing options look great!  I can't wait to check everything out.  And accent walls!!  I've often thought a lot of walls looked strange wrapped all the way around, so I'm excited to see what accent walls can do for that.  And I know I keep starting sentences with "and", but I'm also thrilled that we're getting ceiling furniture and can move through tight spaces. ;u;
The island ordinances sound cool as well!  I'll probably just go for Bell Boom though—I don't mind doing a little time-travelling if I need to in NH, and I'm guessing Beautiful Island has some weed-control features?  I actually like the weeds and think they're pretty, so unless I'm mistaken I'll probably be avoiding that one.

And the farming/cooking!!!  This was one of my biggest hopes for NH and I'm so thrilled that it's finally here.  I'm totally going to set aside an area on my island to create a nice little farm with a windmill. ;v; The wisteria trellis is definitely also going to get used somewhere.  Also looking forward to putting the new food items to good use!!
I wasn't expecting to get new K.K. songs, but I'm really looking forward to checking those out, and also getting to make some music boxes!  I loved the one shown in the Direct; I liked the music boxes in New Leaf, but wasn't super big on the very mermaid-y aesthetic they were stuck with; it made them hard to use more generally.

ALSO new villagers!!  Shino is my absolute favorite of the bunch and I'm going to work her into my island no matter what (although the option to replace player slots with villager slots would've made this much less painful ;; ), but I think Ione, Petri, and Sasha are really cute as well!!  I won't be replacing anybody for them, but I could definitely see Petri making the dreamie list in a future game.  I'm hoping we'll be able to find them villager hunting, but if not, well, I'll make it work out for Shino.
And finally, I'm super excited for Happy Home Paradise and will definitely be pre-ordering!!  I love HHD and have been really hopeful for a New Horizons version!  I'm especially looking forward to the villager home remodels; some of my dreamies I'll probably keep as-is, but some other homes will definitely be getting makeovers.  It does, however, make it harder for me to narrow down my favorite villagers by my feelings about their home decor... 
Also really hoping the Rococo, Gorgeous, and Princess sets will be returning through the DLC-exclusive furniture or the new Nook's Cranny items—I saw what looked like items from the Sleek set when the rep was polishing a sign, and I know other returning sets have been spotted, so that gives me some hope!  But even if they don't show back up, I'll still be really happy with the update overall.
Edit: I see Rococo furniture has been spotted!  My dreams have come to life, I have been fed, my crops are sparkling and my furniture is polished.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

What I expected: brewster

What I got: *literally everything and then some*


On a more serious note, here's some of my favorite stuff from the direct!

Shops in Harv's Island - I personally wished for shops to be buildable on the home island but I guess it makes more sense to have it on a different island since a lot of people already feel restricted with the current map size we have. 
Pro Camera app with handheld/tripod mode - I didn't think there was a demand for this kind of feature but now I want it! 
Gyroids - First time getting excited about gyroids; they're so cute! To be honest, I never really understood what they did back when I was playing new leaf, and I think I was more annoyed about always having to dig them up lmao. 
Being able to walk between furniture with tight spots - this speaks for itself
Happy home paid DLC - very satisfied with the price considering HHD for the 3ds was an actual separate game that iirc retailed for almost twice as much. The columns and counters are a game-changer!


----------



## SafariSuz

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Did anyone catch furniture sets in the direct?
> I know the Rococco set is shown and someone mentioned Ranch as well. Anything else?


 |sf>The Froggy chair has returned and now can appear in a yellow version.


----------



## VanitasFan26

SafariSuz said:


> |sf>The Froggy chair has returned and now can appear in a yellow version.


That makes me wonder if the Froggy chair is a DIY since it can be customized.


----------



## Faux

RoxasFan20 said:


> That makes me wonder if the Froggy chair is a DIY since it can be customized.



Can be a shop item since Cyrus customizes everything you can't, as long as it has a variation at all.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Faux said:


> Can be a shop item since Cyrus customizes everything you can't, as long as it has a variation at all.


Yeah I suppose that would make more sense. I just hope they add more new furniture diys. Who knows it maybe just new items being added to the Nook Cranny's shop and of course with the Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I have so many nook miles I could wipe everything in one sweep


----------



## Red Cat

Well it's about time! A lot of it is returning stuff that should have been in the game a long time ago, but it's nice to also see some new stuff. I think it's been about half a year since I played ACNH, so it's nice to have a reason to play again. So much for Tortimer being dead. I'm a little disappointed that Nookington's isn't coming back, but I guess Nook's Cranny already has more of everything except furniture. Hooray for finally allowing us to get around color-locked items without being forced to trade. Hopefully we can still mash our way out of Kapp'ns songs.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm going pre order that new game.. I need to buy so many cards for my wife 




	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



Faux said:


> *new spots, new encounters*
> [ the roost ]
> - brewster can be found in the museum
> - brewster serves coffee for 200 bells a cup
> - npcs might visit sporadically
> - invite amiibo characters, who might bring friends
> - invite other island reps to coffee with you
> 
> [ kapp'n ]
> - kapp'n can be found at the dock
> - offers tours at 1,000 nook miles per trip
> - tour islands include different seasons, different times of day, and an island with new bushes and climbing vines/weeds(?).
> - these tour islands can have meteor showers separate from your island.  make a wish!
> 
> [ harv's island ]
> - donate bells to open npc shops, including, but maybe not limited to:
> - saharah
> - kicks
> - redd(?)
> - leif
> - reese & cyrus [ customize any furniture that cannot be customized at the diy bench ]
> - katrina [ fortune shop ]
> - tortimer [ seems to be a storage facility ]
> - harriet [ will teach 7 new hairstyles ! ]
> 
> *nook inc island support*
> [ plaza & resident center ]
> - group yoga [ villagers, npcs and other island reps can participate; can use motion controls ]
> - island ordinances [ beautiful island, early bird, night owl, bell boom - more info here - edit, forgot link, sorry!  want to provide for new players. ]
> - new house exterior options through tom nook
> - expand storage to 5,000 [ three expansions ]
> - 12 new kk slider songs [ including kk break and kk polka ]
> 
> [ nook miles ]
> - island life 101 [ provides tips on what to do next; delivery settings? ]
> - be a chef diy set [ learn to cook! ]
> - pro camera app [ first person view, tripod ' first person'  view ]
> - pro decorating license [ hang ceiling furniture, accent walls ]
> - custom fencing in a flash [ paint fences ]
> - new reactions notebook [ 11; includes, but not limited to: double wave, stretch, dancing, listening, say cheese ]
> - pro construction license [ increase bridges and inclines placed to 10 ]
> - custom designs patterns+ [ use sable's patterns anywhere you can use custom designs ]
> - top 4 fab hairstyles
> 
> [ general island life updates ]
> - crops !  [ wheat, tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, sugar cane ( and more, supposedly! ) ]
> - nine new fences [ park, block, corrugated iron, large lattice, log wall, bamboo slats, green bamboo, log ( harv's fence ), frozen ]
> - new nook miles items
> - outdoor storage shed that connects to home storage; can be placed anywhere
> - abd machine
> - music boxes
> - gyroids [ can be customized; need to be dug up, planted, and watered; gyroid fragments can be placed ]
> - ceiling decor aand other items available at nook's [ including amazing machine and froggy chair ]
> - wooden ladder set-up kit [ permanent ladders; can be customized, 2000 bells ]
> - shimmy through narrow spaces, finally
> - home invites!  [ villagers invite you over, and visit your home ]
> 
> *paid dlc content follows*
> $24.99 USD - preorders on 10.29; can be bought separately or as expansion pack
> [ happy home paradise ]
> - talk to orville to go to work
> - create dream homes for various villagers
> - use amiibos to invite villagers and other npcs to create vacation homes for them
> - build facilities, such as a school, restaurant and hospital
> - follow designers you like with online
> 
> [ back at home ]
> - partitions, counters, pillars, lighting and soundscapes can be used at home
> - polishing items is possible
> - gift villagers souvenirs such as chocolate to entice them into getting a vacation home
> - suggest remodels to your residents after enough remodels done at the archipelago
> 
> [ misc ]
> - ranch set is back
> - patchwork set makes a return, though it looks less fluffy
> - partition walls
> - counters with various heights
> - support pillars
> - lighting color and brightness scales
> - soundscapes
> - polish items for new effects [ eg butterflies around flower vases ]
> - other new furniture purchased with poki [ earned by decorating houses; includes schefflera ]
> - AND THEY WERE ROOMMATES
> 
> - new amiibo cards, new villagers !  [ 48 cards -- 8 new, 8 remodeled, + the 8 introduced at the beginning of nh; all other cards are npcs; can be seen here ]


Holy crap bro.. So much.. I need a year vacation just to get through half the list.


----------



## Kg1595

I’m curious— if this is the last free MAJOR update, and Nintendois only doing one paid DLC, will they not add anything opposite Brewster in the museum?  I’m curious, because Nintendo generally loves symmetry, but I guess in this case, we will have to settle with one bench and the Roost.


----------



## vixened

g a m e r  p c


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I never lost my love for the game, and I know I said several times in the past that I didn’t _need_ anything added to the game. But even if I may not have needed to have these new features, I am over the moon about them and cannot wait to experience all this new stuff. Now I am going to have to tear down a bunch of my island in preparation. I don’t even know what to be most excited about yet, need to watch the video a dozen more times.

I am so glad to have a good excuse to come back here too -
 In fact, lately I was feeling relieved to have gotten my daily play time down to only about an hour per day, and to be spending less time on the forum, bringing my net animal crossing time down to a manageable level.

well that is ruined now, so RIP all my other projects. But I can’t wait!!

and guys, I am so so happy for all of your who had your dreams for the game fulfilled!!!


----------



## S.J.

WaileaNoRei said:


> I never lost my love for the game, and I know I said several times in the past that I didn’t _need_ anything added to the game. But even if I may not have needed to have these new features, I am over the moon about them and cannot wait to experience all this new stuff. Now I am going to have to tear down a bunch of my island in preparation. I don’t even know what to be most excited about yet, need to watch the video a dozen more times.
> 
> I am so glad to have a good excuse to come back here too -
> In fact, lately I was feeling relieved to have gotten my daily play time down to only about an hour per day, and to be spending less time on the forum, bringing my net animal crossing time down to a manageable level.
> 
> well that is ruined now, so RIP all my other projects. But I can’t wait!!
> 
> and guys, I am so so happy for all of your who had your dreams for the game fulfilled!!!


I completely agree. I didn't feel like I was missing anything in NH, but I am (happily) overwhelmed with the thought of all these new features! 

All of the paid DLC content was a complete surprise, and the thought of decorating vacation homes and one day helping to remodel my own villagers homes makes me so happy! And adding partitions/pillars is exciting, and growing vegetables, and boating with Kapp'n, and really just everything!☺

I am walking around my island now, figuring out what needs to go before the update and DLC!


----------



## amemome

ooh!!! looks exciting. I'm hoping the fence and path features shown in the Happy Homes mode are made available on your own island. (it wasn't clear to me that this feature would be available there!) I'm also super happy about counters and walls -- I've always struggled with placing the right kind of table to put my stuff on.

And white picket fences?! I've wanted those!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I can't be the only one excited for the accent walls!? What an AMAZING edition! I'm stoked! It'll be super fun decorating my home now, especially with the ceiling items! ^^

FROGGIE CHAIR MAKIN' A COMEBACK?! YOO! I saw it in the Direct and was like... 

Super excited for all the content! I showed my older brother and he's pretty satisfied too! We're both really hyped for it! When I saw the Happy Home DLC thing I was pretty surprised! Can't say I didn't see it coming but.. Wasn't expecting it so soon, y'know? :0

ALSO! NEW VILLAGERS! Cephalobot is my favorite amongst them. I also like Sasha and Shino ^^


----------



## Newbiemayor

Froggy chair  my life is restored and I'm ready to put another 1,000 hours into this game


----------



## GregKrakoa

So for the Happy Home DLC, do we know if there is like a certain amount of villagers you can design for? Like is there a max number of resort homes you can have set up at a time or do you set up a home and then they stay there temporarily? I didn't play the previous Happy Home separate game so idk how it typically works lol. I only want to use it to have some homes for some villagers that I can't fit on my island lol.


----------



## moonshi

Cosmic-chan said:


> I have so many nook miles I could wipe everything in one sweep



I stopped playing for 1 year and 3 months (according to Ankha) but I hardly use my miles and now I can go with Kappn for a few hundred rounds. Glad I saved them!

Another question / thought : I wonder if you are able to trade or gift the furniture or items you get through HHP to players who don't have the paid dlc? Thinking yes... Like all things in NH but I could be wrong.


----------



## DJStarstryker

GregKrakoa said:


> So for the Happy Home DLC, do we know if there is like a certain amount of villagers you can design for? Like is there a max number of resort homes you can have set up at a time or do you set up a home and then they stay there temporarily? I didn't play the previous Happy Home separate game so idk how it typically works lol. I only want to use it to have some homes for some villagers that I can't fit on my island lol.



In HHD, you could design for every villager that was in base NL (excluding the new Welcome Amiibo update villagers) plus all of the NPCs that were given amiibos for series 1-4 of the AC amiibos/the AC amiibo figures, plus there were some free downloadable villagers that you could design for. It didn't matter that there was only x number of squares on the map like the one you can see in this new Direct trailer. You could pick each square multiple times if you wanted so you could have that same terrain/land layout. There was also designing other buildings like a school, a hospital, shops, etc that are also in the upcoming DLC.

I am assuming we will get to make houses for literally every NH villager (including Sanrio, if you have the amiibo to scan them) and all NPCs that have amiibo (which you would also have to scan). The regular NH villagers you probably can get all of without scanning, like you could get all regular villagers in HHD. You just might have to wait until you unlock a particular villager if you don't have their amiibo. Scanning their amiibo would probably, just like HHD, let you design their house sooner.


----------



## Insulaire

DJStarstryker said:


> In HHD, you could design for every villager that was in base NL (excluding the new Welcome Amiibo update villagers) plus all of the NPCs that were given amiibos for series 1-4 of the AC amiibos/the AC amiibo figures, plus there were some free downloadable villagers that you could design for. It didn't matter that there was only x number of squares on the map like the one you can see in this new Direct trailer. You could pick each square multiple times if you wanted so you could have that same terrain/land layout. There was also designing other buildings like a school, a hospital, shops, etc that are also in the upcoming DLC.
> 
> I am assuming we will get to make houses for literally every NH villager (including Sanrio, if you have the amiibo to scan them) and all NPCs that have amiibo (which you would also have to scan). The regular NH villagers you probably can get all of without scanning, like you could get all regular villagers in HHD. You just might have to wait until you unlock a particular villager if you don't have their amiibo. Scanning their amiibo would probably, just like HHD, let you design their house sooner.


I very much appreciate you talking about these specifics, as I never played the previous HHD game and am really curious about this. What I wonder though is that the map for the new HHP shows an icon of the villager whose house is designed already in the given dot/block, which suggests it’s filled (in the video by Eloise and Maddie, I think) and so if that’s the case there would be a max of 49 homes that can be designed. Was this how it looked in the previous game, with icons in a spot that could still be filled?


----------



## Akeath

There was so much new and returning furniture in the DLC section.  This is going to take care of the lack of furniture for this game and then some. Yes, Nook's Cranny isn't getting an upgrade, but you can buy new rare furniture at the resort. Plus there's some new furniture at Nook's that's going to be available. And there's going to be all those shops at Harvey's island. We'll get a bunch of more permanent shopping choices without making everyone have to rescape their islands to fit them. The video had sections where Leif was in the plaza after the section showing him at the RV, so I'm thinking there might be days where the NPCs still visit the island if you don't feel like going to Harvey's island to shop. I've never cared for gyroids much, but the designs look fantastic in this game, and the customization for them is so cool. With the new paid DLC, you'll have so much more decorating to do even if you've decided on the final layout of your island and don't want to change it.

I'm super excited about the crops and cooking, too. The cooked foods were so adorable, I'm eager to see everyone incorporate those into their outdoor dining areas on their island. I'm loving the fields of crops, too. I already have my island as a country sort of place so that is going to fit perfectly. I also have a big fair area where I put my extra diys, and some of the new furniture they showed will look great in a fair. There's a lot of pretty flower items like the pergolas and flower beds, the new bushes, and the cool greenish plants that put out little glowing spores when you step on them. I'm especially excited about the vines. I have a lot of cliffs in my village because I love waterfalls, but the cliffs look so stark right now, the vines will really help with that. It looks like two vines next to each other naturally function as ladders, because it showed you climbing them at a random Kapp'n Mystery Island. Later on in the video it showed you climbing the vines on your island, too, as well as the differently colored and shaped permanent ladders that suggest the permanent ladders will have good customization. I'm also really happy that I can just stick a storage shed by parts of the island I'm redoing instead of going back and forth to my house a zillion times.

I'm glad Brewster's back. He's so calming somehow, as is Kapp'n singing, and it will be soothing doing the yoga exercises with my villagers.
Being able to go to islands with any season means I won't have to keep a bunch of snowflakes, cherry blossoms etc. in storage in case I want to make more seasonal items at different times of the year. That alone would really help with the storage situation, but 5,000 storage is fantastic.

Ordinances! I usually play the game at night, and am so glad that I can change my town to Night Owl so I don't miss the hours for the shops. 

I'm also glad for the uses of the Amiibo cards, since I already have a good collection. I'm not super into taking pictures, so I'm happy to see another use for the NPC cards at Brewster's and in the paid DLC. It will make having more villager cards useful, too. There are some villagers like Flora that I think it would be fun to base a vacation house around even if I she wasn't quite able to scrape past the competition and be one of my 10 permanent villagers. The designs for the new villagers are top notch. I was hoping for either new villagers or returning villagers, but it looks like we'll get a new and returning villager for each personality.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

the HHD addition is cute but I don't think I'll buy it because I'm bRokE. otherwise the update is soo cool, MORE VEGGIES hehe yess


----------



## inazuma

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> the HHD addition is cute but I don't think I'll buy it because I'm bRokE. otherwise the update is soo cool, MORE VEGGIES hehe yess


Same me too! It maybe cheap but on my country it costs so much lol i can even buy one month stock of snacks


----------



## Corndoggy

wow i dont know about everyone, but i for one am getting that dlc as soon as its out. i loved hhd so im glad its even better and so integrated into nh in its second form. my only complaint is that my boy digby lost his job which is tragic.

The new update is actually so great, so many great things which will keep me entertained of hours. i now have plans to make a second character on my island in order to make a holiday home to incorporate new items and maybe make a cute backyard with it. I love that a  bunch of npc's are back but i was hoping for more with kappn, when i first saw him i was like yes club games are back, the new islands look interesting but i am disappointed.

Also Tortimer is still alive!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ugh.. 20 days.. I need either Jojo time skip or a time machine


----------



## Etown20

Kg1595 said:


> I’m curious— if this is the last free MAJOR update, and Nintendois only doing one paid DLC, will they not add anything opposite Brewster in the museum?  I’m curious, because Nintendo generally loves symmetry, but I guess in this case, we will have to settle with one bench and the Roost.



The original datamine from April 2020 had reference to a museum shop in it. I haven’t don’t a full checklist, but I think most of that datamine has now come true, so I’m still holding out hope they’ll add something there in a small future update.


----------



## Insulaire

There was also evidence of a blocked out space (for a room?) on the wall of Able’s near Sable from the guy who broke the code of the game to show the game space 360, guess whatever was being saved for that never panned out


----------



## DJStarstryker

Insulaire said:


> I very much appreciate you talking about these specifics, as I never played the previous HHD game and am really curious about this. What I wonder though is that the map for the new HHP shows an icon of the villager whose house is designed already in the given dot/block, which suggests it’s filled (in the video by Eloise and Maddie, I think) and so if that’s the case there would be a max of 49 homes that can be designed. Was this how it looked in the previous game, with icons in a spot that could still be filled?



The map for HHD looked fairly similar to the HHP map in the sense that it was on a grid like that. It didn't show the icons of the villager on the map though. I don't think they would limit us to 49 homes. Like I said, they let you design multiple houses in the same block. You couldn't see the houses next to each other. Instead, selecting the block was just selecting the terrain and land layout for the house. I noticed in small text during the Direct that they said you can't use terraforming in these places, so I assume it works the same way. You could visit the villagers/NPCs through this client list and it would take you directly there. I noticed a screen in the Direct for the HHP DLC that reminds me of the HHD client list, just prettier/fancier, so I assume it works the same way.


----------



## Byngo

im pretty satisfied but I do have one worry…… there’s a massive amount of new items, and i suspect that it might even be more than some are thinking. i remember how like 5,000+ items or something were discovered in the games code some time ago, but here’s my concern - how many of the items will we have access to decorate our island? because i seen so many things I wanna use for my island in the hhp portion of the video but im just wondering if a lot of the new items will only be usable in hhp. idk


----------



## TheDuke55

I do hope that they didn't show everything and that we STILL can work at the Roost. It'd be such a missed opportunity to not be able to take coffee orders for randoms and villagers.


----------



## Dracule

Cosmic-chan said:


> I have so many nook miles I could wipe everything in one sweep


Me at 120k+ Nook Miles: *This is nothing. 👁👁*


----------



## Insulaire

Byngo said:


> im pretty satisfied but I do have one worry…… there’s a massive amount of new items, and i suspect that it might even be more than some are thinking. i remember how like 5,000+ items or something were discovered in the games code some time ago, but here’s my concern - how many of the items will we have access to decorate our island? because i seen so many things I wanna use for my island in the hhp portion of the video but im just wondering if a lot of the new items will only be usable in hhp. idk


The sleek set, seen only in the DLC, is also shown in a resident representative’s house at the end of the video, which leads me to believe we’ll be able to bring anything we unlock over there back with us


----------



## StarlitGlitch

StarlitGlitch said:


> Honestly I was surprised people were expecting a 40 minute stream. I know that other games get it but considering what we've gotten for ACNH even 20 minutes of showing off new content is a major game changer lol


I know I said "major game changer" but was not expecting this much.


----------



## Dracule

I also wanted to share a post by miss_acnh (Instagramer) where she includes a lot of her favorite items coming in the update. These are literally amazing and I love every piece:


----------



## Rosch

Insulaire said:


> The sleek set, seen only in the DLC, is also shown in a resident representative’s house at the end of the video, which leads me to believe we’ll be able to bring anything we unlock over there back with us


Which begs the question... how do we actually get the items on our island? Do all the items we unlock become available in our catalog? Or do we still need to purchase and catalog it ourselves?


----------



## Byngo

Insulaire said:


> The sleek set, seen only in the DLC, is also shown in a resident representative’s house at the end of the video, which leads me to believe we’ll be able to bring anything we unlock over there back with us



phew thats a relief. i mustve overlooked that in all the excitement


----------



## coldpotato

Dracule said:


> I also wanted to share a post by miss_acnh (Instagramer) where she includes a lot of her favorite items coming in the update. These are literally amazing and I love every piece:
> View attachment 404096View attachment 404097View attachment 404098View attachment 404099



A lot of these I didn't catch, thanks for posting! I'm in love with pretty much all of these!! I'm also excited to see all the different customizations too! You can tell a lot of time and work was put into each and every item. I am seriously impressed.


----------



## Dracule

coldpotato said:


> A lot of these I didn't catch, thanks for posting! I'm in love with pretty much all of these!! I'm also excited to see all the different customizations too! You can tell a lot of time and work was put into each and every item. I am seriously impressed.


Yes! Absolutely! I didn’t catch half of these and was glad someone else was even more methodical in finding stuff. I’m SO excited. The Nook’s Cranny on this forum is gonna be poppin.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I almost wanna reset my Island just for this update.. It needs to be November already.


----------



## inazuma

Dracule said:


> I also wanted to share a post by miss_acnh (Instagramer) where she includes a lot of her favorite items coming in the update. These are literally amazing and I love every piece:
> View attachment 404096View attachment 404097View attachment 404098View attachment 404099


Im crying. Could you UMM catalog them so you can touch trade them? Also, Will they show up on my nooks cranny? Pls don't make it only happy home paradise exclusive- those were beautiful tho ngl


----------



## Dracule

inazuma said:


> Im crying. Could you UMM catalog them so you can touch trade them? Also, Will they show up on my nooks cranny? Pls don't make it only happy home paradise exclusive- those were beautiful tho ngl


Considering we can purchase items from the HHP main building (like at Harvey’s Campground in NL), I think we should be able to catalogue anything we buy from there. Idk if any items we unlock from designing will be available in our catalogue though . This will be a community effort to get everything… LOL.

Edit: Oh, but I just read on another thread that campground items were not reorderable in NL, so that means it’s going to be really difficult to collect all the stuff we’d want if the items are un-orderable in the catalogue.


----------



## Dunquixote

I hate to admit it but I am so excited for the dlc as well as everything else! (Had a good mood swing while talking to a friend about my sick kitty). I may have to wait until christmas to get the dlc and any of the cards since I don’t have a job or money and not sure if the extra cash I found will be enough once i get the new Mario Party with it and the gift card i have. I missed HHD so much and really loved what I saw in the video!

Can’t believe they even included cooking which I wanted . I am honestly so overwhelmed since there is so much and I haven’t touched my game for months except to order some stuff and eventually to get the missing halloween stuff i still need. regardless of my anxiety, so excited! i liked the food items i saw in the video. i hope there will be new sets that i will like and other types of furniture too since the furniture is one of the things I love most in AC and collecting them and decorating . 

also yay for more storage space. I was out of space since wedding season, being the hoarder as I am.


----------



## inazuma

Okay but Its this early and i can see Shino is highly popular, maybe she can beat Raymond?  Her villager price could be 100k NMTs lol and people will overprice the new villager! Haha villager hype wave 2 Will soon begin! Prepare yourself!

For me, i rather wait until the hype is over


----------



## DaCoSim

So excited bout this. Just wow. Now where the hell am I going to put 4 more villagers?!?!  lol! LUVING Sasha most for sure but want Ione and Shino as well!!! And omg Cephalobot?!?! Always liked Faith and am luving Azalea and omg I just want ALL of these cuties!!!!!!!

oh yeah, Pretty excited about all the rest as well


----------



## DJStarstryker

Byngo said:


> im pretty satisfied but I do have one worry…… there’s a massive amount of new items, and i suspect that it might even be more than some are thinking. i remember how like 5,000+ items or something were discovered in the games code some time ago, but here’s my concern - how many of the items will we have access to decorate our island? because i seen so many things I wanna use for my island in the hhp portion of the video but im just wondering if a lot of the new items will only be usable in hhp. idk



I don't see why they would make any of it exclusive to designing houses in HHP. I'm sure it's all unlockable. 

Honestly, the real question is how much of this is obtainable in the free update vs how much is obtainable in the HHP DLC only. I'm sure it'll all be tradeable, but I mean some of it you may not be able to obtain without trading if you don't have HHP. We'll see.



Dracule said:


> Considering we can purchase items from the HHP main building (like at Harvey’s Campground in NL), I think we should be able to catalogue anything we buy from there. Idk if any items we unlock from designing will be available in our catalogue though . This will be a community effort to get everything… LOL.
> 
> Edit: Oh, but I just read on another thread that campground items were not reorderable in NL, so that means it’s going to be really difficult to collect all the stuff we’d want if the items are un-orderable in the catalogue.



It was a pain in the butt with many trades, but I managed to collect all of the campground WA items in NL just by trading with people here. I don't have any WA amiibo. The worst part of it was the storage limitations and being forced to keep everything because it was all non-reorderable. 

I love NL, but if I had to pick something I hate about NL, it's that way too much furniture (especially post-WA update) is non-reorderable and they don't give you enough storage space for it all. You're basically forced to have multiple characters in your town just to store it all.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I need these..


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I’m so excited for this update dlc and the amiibo cards but I am *terrified* of the amiibo cards as a collector. After the Sanrio fiasco I’m worried about availability and scalpers.


----------



## TheDuke55

@Dracule I love those pics you posted. I need that bacon frying piece. I want to just deck my entire island in bacon. I'm going to invite all pig villagers and gift them bacon. I need the bacon.

Bacon bacon baacooon!


----------



## smug villager

None of the new villagers really speak to me so far, but otherwise I'm super satisfied. A new octopus is good, I can definitely see the appeal for Shino and Ione, even if they're not for me, but they probably won't earn a place on my island.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Here's something new I haven't seen anyone on TBT discuss:



> The NookLink service in the Nintendo Switch Online app will be receiving an update on Nov. 5 as well, which will add more in-game items you can redeem with Nook Points and an island newspaper so you can read about the happenings on your island each day. You’ll also be able to check out tips for island living from Island Life 101 and view the Happy Home Network, all from the convenience of your smart device.



Source

I guess I will be redownloading the NSO app onto my phone when I get NSO again (probably shortly after the update). I'm curious what "island happenings" said newspaper will tell us and if it'll actually be useful.


----------



## todytode

This is really exceeded my expectation! I'd kept my expectation low so I couldn't be disappointed, but this is just amazing even greater than my dream!


----------



## Ace Marvel

I was thinking, we were only getting Brewster and maybe gyroids, so I'm blown away. 

I feel that we finally have a complete game, so idk what to expect in the future, but I can see myself going back to game for a while.


----------



## EtchaSketch

SASHA AND SHINO!!!!


GARDENING AND COOKING!! CUSTOMIZABLE GRYROIDS!!

SCREAMING UNCONTROLLABLY????


----------



## Bluebellie

I see they mention town ordinance. I wonder what the whole beautiful town ordinance is about. In new leaf it was so that the plants wouldn’t die, but in new horizons, the plants don’t die. So I’m wondering what’s new there.


----------



## HappyTails

I was watching the stream AGAIN and during the stretching sequence, anyone else notice Bonbon over there on the far left was completely out of tune with everyone else? Like when everyone else was on one part of the stretching, she was lagging behind. I wonder if that was intentional.


----------



## petrichr

Bluebellie said:


> I see they mention town ordinance. I wonder what the whole beautiful town ordinance is about. In new leaf it was so that the plants wouldn’t die, but in new horizons, the plants don’t die. So I’m wondering what’s new there.


So I double checked and in ACNL the other benefits were:

Villagers are more likely to water or plant flowers (?Villagers don't plant in ACNH)
Time traveling does not affect the town's environment
Cockroaches will not appear at all
Weeds will appear less often
Hybrids are 20% more likely to spawn
Trash will no longer be fished out of the water
Flowers do not die (Irrelevant in ACNH)


----------



## Bluebellie

petrichr said:


> So I double checked and in ACNL the other benefits were:
> 
> Villagers are more likely to water or plant flowers (?Villagers don't plant in ACNH)
> Time traveling does not affect the town's environment
> Cockroaches will not appear at all
> Weeds will appear less often
> Hybrids are 20% more likely to spawn
> Trash will no longer be fished out of the water
> Flowers do not die (Irrelevant in ACNH)


Oh gotcha! Thank you! I will not be choosing that.  It was my go to in new leaf though.  That whole part with the cockroaches not appearing, just won’t do. They are my favorite.


----------



## Hug

I haven’t been on this site for months because I haven’t touched AC:NH for months but O.M.G !! I can’t believe what I’m seeing !! I’m super stoked about so many things , especially COOKING!! I’m watching the videos again because I’m so happy that I’m crying inside !! THANK YOU NINTENDO !! Being patient definitely paid off !!


----------



## petrichr

Bluebellie said:


> Oh gotcha! Thank you! I will not be choosing that.  It was my go to in new leaf though.  That whole part with the cockroaches not appearing, just won’t do. They are my favorite.


I think it was the one I had in NL just because I was already drowning in bells and the hours changes didn't matter cause I adjusted my clock anyway haha. Aw shame about the cockroaches if you want to keep them!


----------



## Miss Misty

Honestly I'm impressed by everything the update showed us. It added in a lot of things that were either glaringly missing or just felt obvious. It was a lot more than I was expecting, but I guess that's to be expected since they decided to just drop all of it at once in a big 2.0 update rather than piecemeal it out. I'm lowkey not upset that they're done with the content since I've been so waffle-y on actually terraforming and finishing my island so knowing that we're done as far as major updates goes means that I can decorate to my heart's content without that lingering doubt that a better item or pattern or something might be coming.

Even the paid DLC looks enticing since it's essentially just extra mini-game content. I'll probably pick it up just for something extra to do in my free time.

The new villagers look cool and while I don't think I'd add any to my island without extra villager slots, I don't mind them for people who wanted new villagers. It was really nice to see the returning villagers as well after all the polls we did this past year about the missing ones of each species.

Overall I am super excited for November 5th!


----------



## Sansy

My mind is so blown away by this update. I stopped playing ACNH back in February of this year... but now I'm super SUPER excited to pick the game back up. I didn't think the update would be THIS big.


----------



## petrichr

Hug said:


> I haven’t been on this site for months because I haven’t touched AC:NH for months but O.M.G !! I can’t believe what I’m seeing !! I’m super stoked about so many things , especially COOKING!! I’m watching the videos again because I’m so happy that I’m crying inside !! THANK YOU NINTENDO !! Being patient definitely paid off !!View attachment 404183


accurate gif of everyone's reactions hahah


----------



## AlyssaAC

Both my mom and I were blown away at the update. I’ve been kinda in a slump lately with New Horizons, but now I know what I want to do with my island and this update and dlc will definitely get me back into it and keep coming back for a very long time.


----------



## Bluebellie

petrichr said:


> I think it was the one I had in NL just because I was already drowning in bells and the hours changes didn't matter cause I adjusted my clock anyway haha. Aw shame about the cockroaches if you want to keep them!


Yeah me too. I kept it on the beautiful town ordinance because of the flowers. It was a pain to water the whole town everyday. I don’t ever water my flowers now, so I don’t see me using it. I guess I’ll go for the Bell Boom ordinance this time around. I don’t need the other two since I adjust  my time as well


----------



## Geoni

To the people who said I was crazy when I said paid DLC would happen for New Horizons: HA!


----------



## Sara?

inazuma said:


> Okay but Its this early and i can see Shino is highly popular, maybe she can beat Raymond?  Her villager price could be 100k NMTs lol and people will overprice the new villager! Haha villager hype wave 2 Will soon begin! Prepare yourself!
> 
> For me, i rather wait until the hype is over


 But if you also have the paid dlc i think this villagers will also appear in the mystery island soon rather than after 200 nook tickets


----------



## Dracule

TheDuke55 said:


> @Dracule I love those pics you posted. I need that bacon frying piece. I want to just deck my entire island in bacon. I'm going to invite all pig villagers and gift them bacon. I need the bacon.
> 
> Bacon bacon baacooon!


LMFAO, not gifting your pig villagers bacon, oh my lawddd . And thank you! I can only take credit for the food ones—the other ones all go to miss_acnh! She’s soooo amazing at interior decorating!


----------



## Hug

petrichr said:


> accurate gif of everyone's reactions hahah


Right ?! I had no expectations, but was pleasantly  surprised


----------



## pocky

inazuma said:


> Okay but Its this early and i can see Shino is highly popular, maybe she can beat Raymond?  Her villager price could be 100k NMTs lol and people will overprice the new villager! Haha villager hype wave 2 Will soon begin! Prepare yourself!
> 
> For me, i rather wait until the hype is over



I'm hoping new villagers will not be so expensive because we will have access to amiibo cards.


----------



## Sara?

I am hoping we have enough plots in HHP to keep making vacation homes and not just limited to 10 slots  this though is making me highly nervous now


----------



## Red Dust

I was super excited when I saw Isabelle could be given a holiday home! If she can then that surely means Flick can and I can make him a glorious house to his tastes and have him as a villager in some form.


----------



## Lotusblossom

This is everything I ever wanted!!! I am so THRILLEED omg! I haven't played in a year and I seriously can't wait now. I don't mean to be rude but was the feature of villagers visiting your home ever added?


----------



## Rosch

Lotusblossom said:


> This is everything I ever wanted!!! I am so THRILLEED omg! I haven't played in a year and I seriously can't wait now. I don't mean to be rude but was the feature of villagers visiting your home ever added?


Yes. They either ask you to visit them, or they visit you.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Rosch said:


> Yes. They either ask you to visit them, or they visit you.


Oh my gosh this is seriously everything pretty much wow. Hah I just saw that at the end of the video thanks though lol just so excited!!!!!!!!! This with the added design slots I couldn't be more happier wowie

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021

And how about that trailer park shop !!!! omg SO CUTE


----------



## Mad Aly

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I just have a question about the HHP DLC, if anyone can clarify: I understand we get to choose which villagers we want to help out with their vacation home, but is it like a randomly generated selection we choose from at the beginning, or do we get a whole list of them to choose from? Because we can use amiibos to invite villagers as well. So, I'm just a little confused as to how exactly villager selection works here.


----------



## moonshi

Mad Aly said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I just have a question about the HHP DLC, if anyone can clarify: I understand we get to choose which villagers we want to help out with their vacation home, but is it like a randomly generated selection we choose from at the beginning, or do we get a whole list of them to choose from? Because we can use amiibos to invite villagers as well. So, I'm just a little confused as to how exactly villager selection works here.



I don't know why but I am under the impression they are like the campsite and islands with an open plot - all random villagers unless you scan their amiibo.


----------



## Insulaire

moonshi said:


> I don't know why but I am under the impression they are like the campsite and islands with an open plot - all random villagers unless you scan their amiibo.


I imagine it’s like Pocket Camp:  random villagers each day, but you can also call one specifically too (here if you have an Amiibo)

And while we’re talking about this, I think for some reason the fact that homes can have multiple stories is being hidden for now— if you look at the screen for sharing / viewing designs of others in HHP, you see a section designating how many floors the home has— you wouldn’t need this unless there are multiple floors in at least some of the homes…


----------



## Mad Aly

moonshi said:


> I don't know why but I am under the impression they are like the campsite and islands with an open plot - all random villagers unless you scan their amiibo.





Insulaire said:


> I imagine it’s like Pocket Camp:  random villagers each day, but you can also call one specifically too (here if you have an Amiibo)
> 
> And while we’re talking about this, I think for some reason the fact that homes can have multiple stories is being hidden for now— if you look at the screen for sharing / viewing designs of others in HHP, you see a section designating how many floors the home has— you wouldn’t need this unless there are multiple floors in at least some of the homes…


Yeah, I'm also inclined to think that it's like the campsite and Pocket Camp. Thanks for both of your input! 

And I saw someone else mention the same thing about multiple floors as well. Seems promising.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

The fact this update is free is truly a blessing. The DLC isn't even that much either. It could have been 60 dollars.. Gosh.. Anyway her <33


----------



## DJStarstryker

Some thoughts/speculation inspired by another thread: Another feature that was first to Happy Home Designer (it's also in Pocket Camp) but has never been featured in a main AC game is the ability to place rugs outside. I did not see any indication of this in the Direct. This doesn't necessarily mean anything, but I still gotta wonder: Does anyone here think we might get that back? I really hope this is another thing added by either the free update or HHP.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Anyone else find it odd that the animals want a vacation home on a different island despite the fact they live in vacation homes on your island??


----------



## inazuma

Cosmic-chan said:


> Anyone else find it odd that the animals want a vacation home on a different island despite the fact they live in vacation homes on your island??


"Ugh, our island is full of dropped furniture and clothing, Sulky! I cant handle it!"


----------



## Marte

I'm BLOWN AWAY by this update! Wasn't expecting anything besides the Roost, so when his update was over after two minutes I was like... wait.. what? OHRHOIRJ I love everything about this, and I'm so excited for Happy Home too, that one took me by such a surprise!


----------



## Rosch

I wonder if we can we freely explore the island using the first person cam. Hopefully there's no boundaries.


----------



## Loreley

I am still in shock about everything that got revealed, but so, so happy about it. 
2 more inclines! More fences! You can finally recolor all the furniture!

I'm so excited to go back to the game. I'm not sure how to feel about the farm thing since I don't have any space on my island to create a spot for it at the moment.
Just a month ago, I thought about how I'd be able to do a little underground train station by having two more inclines and placing the Mario pipes. Now that we'll actually get them though, I'm thinking of doing something else with them. Love to be planning stuff again.


----------



## AmyK

I didn't expect a lot from this Direct, but holy smokes, did they blow my mind! The announcements absolutely made my day. I can't help but feel a slight bitter aftertaste in my mouth due to the fact that a bunch of the things from the update should've been in the base game, but the DLC and its integration into the game really made up for it and even added extra sprinkles on top. 
It's great that I finally feel like there's a reason to return to my island. I haven't touched it in months and that's something that has never happened in the old games so fast. I'm incredibly excited for the new content and can't wait to see it.


----------



## littlewing

Rosch said:


> I wonder if we can we freely explore the island using the first person cam. Hopefully there's no boundaries.


i've seen a couple of videos floating around of people with (presumably) hacked switches using some kind of free cam mod, and it appears that the backs of trees have not been fully modeled since nintendo figured we'd never see them anyway, and the backs of some buildings look pretty wonky both texture- and shape-wise.

i suppose they _could_ have revisited some models and textures since then, but i sincerely doubt it, so i wouldn't expect too much freedom.


----------



## shellbell

luckytrait said:


> i've seen a couple of videos floating around of people with (presumably) hacked switches using some kind of free cam mod, and it appears that the backs of trees have not been fully modeled since nintendo figured we'd never see them anyway, and the backs of some buildings look pretty wonky both texture- and shape-wise.
> 
> i suppose they _could_ have revisited some models and textures since then, but i sincerely doubt it, so i wouldn't expect too much freedom.


LMAO i've gotta see this. links?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



Rosch said:


> I wonder if we can we freely explore the island using the first person cam. Hopefully there's no boundaries.


im assuming you can move around in 1st person camera mode but you'll always face north ._.


----------



## Airysuit

Anyone else think the amazing machine means bulk crafting?


----------



## azurill

I wonder since the villagers on your island can ask for a vacation home. Do you think it’s possible to invite someone in HHP to your island if you have an empty plot.


----------



## Orius

I hope that with the HHP, you could have a second island home, but that's probably asking too much. lmao


----------



## littlewing

shellbell said:


> LMAO i've gotta see this. links?



here's one showcasing just the camera mod, and here's another showing other "hidden" stuff using more tricks!

you can see most of what i mean just by skimming through. the trees are the most obvious, and as for the "wonky house" stuff, there's a customized red player house in the first video that's _completely textureless _at the back, and in the second video a villager house with a rounded roof looks really... um, unique.


----------



## GuerreraD

I'm not a player of this game, so I don't care... *BUT*, I still think this is a fantastic update!  With all the added (and fixed) stuff, this has finally become a game that I could actually be interested in buying (if I wasn't poor, ha ha ha!).

Adding several things that were missing from New Leaf, and apparently implementing pretty much all of Happy Home Designer concepts into one whole game? That's great! (I'm still irked about needing to be glued to the phone and the miles for everything, but that's more of a personal dislike than anything). Also, the coming-back of several characters that were very missed, which will be greatly celebrated for sure.

The "dividing spaces" with the half-walls and pillars is an excellent idea, and even a non-player like me can't wait to see how people are going to use this new feature to make even more awesome designs, now that the rooms don't need to be a _must _square. In New Leaf, I used certain pieces of furniture/arrangements to give that feeling of separated spaces and it worked more or less well, so I'm sure people are going to love this option! 

Also, please correct me if I'm wrong, but... more *OLD VILLAGERS RETURNING *again?!  Is that really a thing? I'm certain I've spotted amiibo Rio at the very least, checked twice to make sure I wasn't confusing her with Phoebe. And one of the Petunias? There was also a white goat villager that I didn't recognize in the Happy Home Paradise part of the video, but I don't know if it might be a new villager or a redesigned old one.


----------



## Giddy

Dunno if anyone has mentioned yet, but since we can be literally first person, imagine when a scorpian or trantula sees us....


----------



## Katie0391

I had my jaw dropped the entire direct! I had no expectations other than Brewster, so very happy.

Although I was halfway through redecorating/terraforming my island... And now I feel I need to redo again so I can fit all this new stuff!!


----------



## Airysuit

I seriously love the gyroids! Didn't care to much about them in previous games but they looks super cute this time!!

Also, wondering if the amazing machine means something more... like bulk crafting? Or auto crafting or something?

I do wish we would've gotten multiplayer games, but maybe that's just not coming this game. I mean this game is perfect to me now considering its a one player game. But as a social game I'm afraid it lacks. Oh well. 

This update will keep me going for months , maybe even a year so I'm happy as can be!


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I’m honestly v excited for new KK Slider hits


----------



## DivaCrossing

I'm actually pretty excited for this update! ESPECIALLY for finally being able to cook!


----------



## Meadows

Almost everything I wanted in this update. After putting the game down, I need to start earning nook miles again. xD


----------



## cordova94

HappyTails said:


> I'm watching the stream again because I was screaming too much to pay attention last time.
> 
> Redd is going to be permanent too? I just saw him on Harv's Island looking shady! So what is the secret beach going to be for is Redd will no longer occupy it?



I'm really excited about that. My guess is that if he is there every day, he will only have one or two pieces instead of 4 and more fakes by proportion.......but yeah, now that leaves an opening for the secret beach......maybe a future paid dlc?


----------



## maria110

I'm really excited both about the update and also the new paid DLC content.  There's so much great stuff coming but probably my favorite change is that I can now force all the villagers to get up in the morning.  I hate having to time travel and miss the morning music to give gifts to the cranky, sisterly, and snooty villagers.


----------



## cordova94

The only thing I wasn't clear on was the villager home remodelling.......will you be able to customize the exterior as well? Because if so, log cabin/cat island, here I come!!!! 

(Soooooo excited to my MY home a log cabin and use log fences.......like my real life.......hmmm does it seem like I have a type? )


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

cordova94 said:


> The only thing I wasn't clear on was the villager home remodelling.......will you be able to customize the exterior as well? Because if so, log cabin/cat island, here I come!!!!
> 
> (Soooooo excited to my MY home a log cabin and use log fences.......like my real life.......hmmm does it seem like I have a type? )


It’s still unknown but same! I’d love to be able to.


----------



## AccfSally

I hope we could change the outside too. 
But if not, I'm still ok with the simple panels.


----------



## Regalli

cordova94 said:


> I'm really excited about that. My guess is that if he is there every day, he will only have one or two pieces instead of 4 and more fakes by proportion.......but yeah, now that leaves an opening for the secret beach......maybe a future paid dlc?


I’m guessing the permanent spots don’t entirely replace visits, if only because they didn’t show off any new visitors to fill a whopping four slots. So Redd would have one or two pieces of art at the market, and then his usual four + furniture in different default colors at the beach (for if you haven’t unlocked Cyrus and Reese, or there’s a time catch or something there, or just convenience.) 
Which is still a huge shift in availability from ‘sometimes I only get him once a month and it’s all fakes.’ But I wonder what the Photopia stalls look like when they’re open but visiting your town. Probably just closed, but it would be funny if it was closed the way Wisp would show up in Welcome Amiibo if you called a special character to the RVs… and he had no clue how to handle his temp job. (More to the point, what do Cyrus and Reese do in June? Can’t imagine it’d be shut down all month. Since they’re both on Harv’s island, maybe they’ll run back and forth, or show up in the market in their wedding outfits.)


----------



## MayorofMapleton

What if Shino is a guy...

Female Deer villagers don't have antlers....


----------



## Valeris

MayorofMapleton said:


> What if Shino is a guy...
> 
> Female Deer villagers don't have antlers....


Still going to get him/her then. The gender is irrelevant save for the fact I want as close to a balance between male and female villagers if possible to encompass all personalities.


----------



## daringred_

MayorofMapleton said:


> What if Shino is a guy...
> 
> Female Deer villagers don't have antlers....



plenty of female cervidae have horns. (pretty sure those aren't antlers.) just because they use the deer model, doesn't mean they're a deer specifically.


----------



## Regalli

The one reason I’d care about Shino’s gender is that per the wikis, we don’t have a peppy deer yet so it’d be neat if Shino was one. But the design’s cool regardless, and yeah, those horns look more like an antelope or something where some species the females do have horns, so we can’t rule it out. (Plus they look a bit more ethereal, so maybe they’re a mythical like how Drago’s an ‘alligator’ who’s a dragon or Phoebe’s based off a Phoenix.)


----------



## Croconaw

I loved when K.K. Slider would perform at the Roost. Maybe he will go back to perform at the Roost or stay at Resident Services? The problem with that is that some Saturday nights, we wouldn’t have him because of an event. Having him at the roost would fix that issue. Yes, I know he would appear the following Sunday, but I think having him at the Roost would be more efficient. I don’t think it’s likely because we had literally saw him at the Resident Services on the actual Direct, but it’s just a suggestion / thought.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Croconaw said:


> I loved when K.K. Slider would perform at the Roost. Maybe he will go back to perform at the Roost or stay at Resident Services? The problem with that is that some Saturday nights, we wouldn’t have him because of an event. Having him at the roost would fix that issue. Yes, I know he would appear the following Sunday, but I think having him at the Roost would be more efficient. I don’t think it’s likely because we had literally saw him at the Resident Services on the actual Direct, but it’s just a suggestion / thought.


The problem is there’s no stage, so I doubt it


----------



## Croconaw

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> The problem is there’s no stage, so I doubt it


That’s unfortunate, but you’re probably correct. Especially since during the Direct, they showed him outside still when they announced the new K.K. Slider songs.


----------



## Bluebellie

I wonder how long it will take me to be able to customize my villager homes. The update made it seem like you have to complete a couple of homes and unlock certain levels. Seems like a lot of work. I was kind of hoping to have it instantly


----------



## azurill

Bluebellie said:


> I wonder how long it will take me to be able to customize my villager homes. The update made it seem like you have to complete a couple of homes and unlock certain levels. Seems like a lot of work. I was kind of hoping to have it instantly


I am wondering this as well. So excited to be able to eventually customize villagers houses. I like that you have to work for it instead of being instant.


----------



## Croconaw

azurill said:


> I am wondering this as well. So excited to be able to eventually customize villagers houses. I like that you have to work for it instead of being instant.


From the wording of the Direct, I’m pretty sure you have to work for it. I think you have to design a couple homes to unlock this feature, and villagers have to ask you personally. You can’t just do it as you please. I honestly prefer that it’s this way.


----------



## moonshi

Valeris said:


> Still going to get him/her then. The gender is irrelevant save for the fact I want as close to a balance between male and female villagers if possible to encompass all personalities.



Same, regardless if Shino is a male or female.

NintendoLife listed Shino as an Antelope and females do have horns so still thinking Shino is a female (also that was my first vibe of her). And because I need more female villagers. 

Her outfit looks like it's a dress too.


----------



## azurill

Croconaw said:


> From the wording of the Direct, I’m pretty sure you have to work for it. I think you have to design a couple homes to unlock this feature, and villagers have to ask you personally. You can’t just do it as you please. I honestly prefer that it’s this way.


Yea you definitely have to design before you have the option. I thought  you could just ask nook if you wanted to change your villagers houses.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

moonshi said:


> Same, regardless if Shino is a male or female.
> 
> NintendoLife listed Shino as an Antelope and females do have horns so still thinking Shino is a female (also that was my first vibe of her). And because I need more female villagers.



shino is wearing a woman’s yukata as her base outfit it looks like, so I would be very surprised if she was not female.


----------



## Khaelis

Croconaw said:


> From the wording of the Direct, I’m pretty sure you have to work for it. I think you have to design a couple homes to unlock this feature, and villagers have to ask you personally. You can’t just do it as you please. I honestly prefer that it’s this way.



If I had to guess, I would predict it would take no more than one week to unlock the feature if we go by real-life time.


----------



## Regalli

Croconaw said:


> From the wording of the Direct, I’m pretty sure you have to work for it. I think you have to design a couple homes to unlock this feature, and villagers have to ask you personally. You can’t just do it as you please. I honestly prefer that it’s this way.


Yeah, I enjoyed HHD but the lack of rewards or unlocking things once you had most of the furniture always killed my motivation. If I have to do a lot of vacation homes and get them to have a vacation setup themselves before I can get rid of Cranston’s First Lazy Villager dirt floors, that just gives me a goal to work towards.


----------



## Khaelis

Regalli said:


> Yeah, I enjoyed HHD but the lack of rewards or unlocking things once you had most of the furniture always killed my motivation. If I have to do a lot of vacation homes and get them to have a vacation setup themselves before I can get rid of Cranston’s First Lazy Villager dirt floors, that just gives me a goal to work towards.



I think we will have a lot to look forward to in terms of unlocks and rewards for our main island. We end up unlocking new interior design abilities as well as being able to remodel the interior of our residents after some time has passed. And not to mention it seems like a lot of furniture sets appear to be returning, which will likely be purchased with Poki currency.


----------



## Croconaw

Regalli said:


> -snip-


That makes sense! Sherb was my first last villager and I didn’t get to experience his real interior because he was one of my starting five villagers. I feel like his blue interior suits him more, but it didn’t quite bother me too much to be honest. Probably because I didn’t plan on keeping him long term. It’s good to have a goal to work towards.


----------



## Bluebellie

I know we can customize the interior of the villager homes, but can we customize their exteriors? I don’t remember if that was mentioned. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Regalli

I still have three of my original villagers - Mira, Cranston, and Audie - and of them Cranston bothers me the most because his imperial furniture’s so cool and the dirt floor is… not. Audie’s beach stuff is really fitting for her, but I can live with the loft bed and wooden-block stuff too, and I don’t have a super strong preference on Mira’s. (Once I can redo hers, I might make her room into as much of a Sailor V reference as I can.) But I got him randomly and he was one of my villagers from New Leaf, and a favorite there, so I haven’t been willing to move him out and Amiibo him back in yet. Now I don’t have to!


----------



## Khaelis

Bluebellie said:


> I know we can customize the interior of the villager homes, but can we customize their exteriors? I don’t remember if that was mentioned. Can anyone clarify?



I would say it is very possible, but don't set any expectations. The Direct does say some features are unavailable when remodeling island residents' homes, such as the interior room's size.


----------



## Aminata

I think everything looks so beautiful uwu
i really want to have this game!


----------



## Byebi

I guess I'll be one of the few complainers on this thread- please dont mind me ;v;

I really want to love everything they announced but the fact that its the *last* major update means that my dreams of them making the island more enjoyable in day to day life is crushed. I love the new furniture and new villagers and all the new features, it's all amazing. But I just wanted uh... More villager dialogues? They feel really shallow. I don't even talk to them anymore bc its not as quirky or entertaining as they used to be. I was hoping they'd bring back more furniture from the previous games, more items from the previous games.


----------



## azurill

Khaelis said:


> I would say it is very possible, but don't set any expectations. The Direct does say some features are unavailable when remodeling island residents' homes, such as the interior room's size.


That’s too bad you can’t change their room size. I would have liked to give them some more space.


----------



## pinkfawn

Byebi said:


> I guess I'll be one of the few complainers on this thread- please dont mind me ;v;
> 
> I really want to love everything they announced but the fact that its the *last* major update means that my dreams of them making the island more enjoyable in day to day life is crushed. I love the new furniture and new villagers and all the new features, it's all amazing. But I just wanted uh... More villager dialogues? They feel really shallow. I don't even talk to them anymore bc its not as quirky or entertaining as they used to be. I was hoping they'd bring back more furniture from the previous games, more items from the previous games.



Hey, don't forget that they've only shown us a very small portion of what's to come-- you can't fit everything into 20 minutes even tho it seemed like a lot anyway. Most updates always have surprises that aren't in the teaser videos. It seems like a lot of the furniture will be sold in the nooklings shop, ("some furniture never seen before" says to me furniture that comes from previous games since the Amazing Machine they used as an example is in New Leaf), and the HHP DLC seems to be adding a lot of the old sets. However, the way it worked in HHD was that each new house you remodeled unlocked new furniture, so I think even if you didn't see your favorite set in the direct, there's bound to be some villager that unlocks whatever you're looking for and more, since a lot of those items seemed to be straight from Pocket Camp/entirely new.


----------



## Calysis

Byebi said:


> I guess I'll be one of the few complainers on this thread- please dont mind me ;v;
> 
> I really want to love everything they announced but the fact that its the *last* major update means that my dreams of them making the island more enjoyable in day to day life is crushed. I love the new furniture and new villagers and all the new features, it's all amazing. But I just wanted uh... More villager dialogues? They feel really shallow. I don't even talk to them anymore bc its not as quirky or entertaining as they used to be. I was hoping they'd bring back more furniture from the previous games, more items from the previous games.


Don't lose hope!! We may still get more villager dialogue in a future _minor_ update. And there is definitely furniture from previous games incoming (rococo and sleek, among others), just not as much as we'd like to see. Maybe they'll release more of the older furniture in minor updates! ^^


----------



## DJStarstryker

Byebi said:


> I guess I'll be one of the few complainers on this thread- please dont mind me ;v;
> 
> I really want to love everything they announced but the fact that its the *last* major update means that my dreams of them making the island more enjoyable in day to day life is crushed. I love the new furniture and new villagers and all the new features, it's all amazing. But I just wanted uh... More villager dialogues? They feel really shallow. I don't even talk to them anymore bc its not as quirky or entertaining as they used to be. I was hoping they'd bring back more furniture from the previous games, more items from the previous games.



I don't mean to rain on your parade, but I don't think they will ever insert more villager dialogue. Ever since NL, the series has focused more on customization and decorating a pretty town I feel like. I feel like there's a reason the Gamecube game has the most dialogue - it also has the least to do as far as customization goes. I've also been involved with some video game stuff (mostly modding for Stardew Valley) and writing dialogue takes a surprisingly long amount of time, especially when you have to deal with translating into multiple languages like Nintendo does. It's actually going to be easier to design new furniture and insert it in than create more dialogue for them.

From what I can tell though, this update is going to have a LOT of furniture/items brought back from previous games, so at least that wish of yours is coming true.


----------



## HappyTails

I'm watching YouTuber's reactions to this new update and I have to say there is a lot of screaming, particularly from the female YouTubers. There is a lot of cursing from the males.

And the majority of the screaming and cursing are around the parts where Kapp'n is shown, the cooking and Harv's Island.


----------



## Croconaw

DJStarstryker said:


> I feel like there's a reason the Gamecube game has the most dialogue - it also has the least to do as far as customization goes.


This. I think the current games have been focusing more on the customization aspect with the additions of crafting and terraforming. Currently, villager dialogue is just secondary to the main point of the game. I honestly believe Nintendo wants the point of the game to be creating and building, not talking to villagers. Villagers are just there, it seems. They inhabit your creations. They’re not there to entertain.


----------



## TalviSyreni

HappyTails said:


> I'm watching YouTuber's reactions to this new update and I have to say there is a lot of screaming, particularly from the female YouTubers. There is a lot of cursing from the males.
> 
> And the majority of the screaming and cursing are around the parts where Kapp'n is shown, the cooking and Harv's Island.


I watched a few last night and was laughing at their reactions, especially when the Froggy Chair was revealed. I won’t lie though it got me excited for the game all over again and the thought of new content from my favourite YouTuber’s in the coming weeks.


----------



## HappyTails

Oh yes, the Froggy chair. A lot of them are reacting to the froggy chair as well. XD


----------



## windloft

_Wow._ 

...That's really all I have to say!

I did not expect that 2.0 is going to be so huge. This beats out NL's _Welcome Amiibo _update out of the water! I'm hoping that we'll be getting a lot - and I repeat, a *lot *- more furniture. I'm genuinely excited for 2.0, as sad as I am that this may be the last 'major' update ... whatever that may mean. 

I'm a little unsure about HHP being paid DLC, but the amount of content i'd think justifies the 25 price tag ... plus, I know it'll make me happy! Definitely going to be preorder the DLC first day it becomes available.


----------



## Khaelis

windloft said:


> _Wow._
> 
> ...That's really all I have to say!
> 
> I did not expect that 2.0 is going to be so huge. This beats out NL's _Welcome Amiibo _update out of the water! I'm hoping that we'll be getting a lot - and I repeat, a *lot *- more furniture. I'm genuinely excited for 2.0, as sad as I am that this may be the last 'major' update ... whatever that may mean.
> 
> I'm a little unsure about HHP being paid DLC, but the amount of content i'd think justifies the 25 price tag ... plus, I know it'll make me happy! Definitely going to be preorder the DLC first day it becomes available.



The developers really just came up and pretty much _completed_ the game, plus so much more. And on top of this, we're getting a paid DLC add-on to the existing game that will have A LOT of returning furniture we can take back to our main island on top of new features to use back on our island as well.


----------



## windloft

Khaelis said:


> The developers really just came up and pretty much _completed_ the game, plus so much more. And on top of this, we're getting a paid DLC add-on to the existing game that will have A LOT of returning furniture we can take back to our main island on top of new features to use back on our island as well.



Of course, but i'm wondering what future updates'll be like beyond this: i'm assuming bug fixes and maybe small QoLs. I guess it just feels weird that this'll be the last major update for the game after only being out for 1.5 years? I guess a certain ... _cough, cough, _didn't help things, but still. I'm very optimistic that we'll get some hidden features they didn't show in the direct.


----------



## Khaelis

windloft said:


> Of course, but i'm wondering what future updates'll be like beyond this: i'm assuming bug fixes and maybe small QoLs. I guess it just feels weird that this'll be the last major update for the game after only being out for 1.5 years? I guess a certain ... _cough, cough, _didn't help things, but still. I'm very optimistic that we'll get some hidden features they didn't show in the direct.



Last _major_ content update. They can still continue to add small updates throughout the coming years; new items, furniture, etc.

Version 2.0 is basically developed to be one massive content drop to tie us over for the months to come.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021

I just had a thought about Happy Home Paradise:

What if we can invite vacationers to our island after a while?


----------



## Byebi

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't mean to rain on your parade, but I don't think they will ever insert more villager dialogue. Ever since NL, the series has focused more on customization and decorating a pretty town I feel like. I feel like there's a reason the Gamecube game has the most dialogue - it also has the least to do as far as customization goes. I've also been involved with some video game stuff (mostly modding for Stardew Valley) and writing dialogue takes a surprisingly long amount of time, especially when you have to deal with translating into multiple languages like Nintendo does. It's actually going to be easier to design new furniture and insert it in than create more dialogue for them.
> 
> From what I can tell though, this update is going to have a LOT of furniture/items brought back from previous games, so at least that wish of yours is coming true.



Yeah I realized that but I was still hoping for it y'know? It's just a feature I rly liked and it's sad that this is the route theyve chosen. I do love the way they let us decorate and customize basically everything, and the texture for the items, so the expansion is definitely not bad at all. Just a little wishful thinking.


----------



## Bugs

I do have a couple questions about the Happy Home Paradise DLC lingering at the back of my mind that might be good to discuss;

1. Will we be able to change the interior room sizes in our home on our island? If we can add "learned techniques" like partition walls, then I really hope we can customise each room's size too!

2. Is _all _of the furntiure in Happy Home Paradise available to have on our actual island? I mean like all of the specific items used in the facility buildings like the lockers in the school or the medical equipment in the hospital? I really really hope so.

Either way, the DLC and the update both look fantastic, and will bring me back into the game full-force. I feel like they have doubled, or maybe even _tripled _the playability of the game for me


----------



## b100ming

Anyone know how many GB the update will need?


----------



## JKDOS

Bugs said:


> I do have a couple questions about the Happy Home Paradise DLC lingering at the back of my mind that might be good to discuss;
> 
> 1. Will we be able to change the interior room sizes in our home on our island? If we can add "learned techniques" like partition walls, then I really hope we can customise each room's size too!



No. The Direct stated some features would not be available, and directed stated this includes room sizes



Bugs said:


> 2. Is _all _of the furntiure in Happy Home Paradise available to have on our actual island? I mean like all of the specific items used in the facility buildings like the lockers in the school or the medical equipment in the hospital? I really really hope so.



Yes


----------



## Bugs

JKDOS said:


> No. The Direct stated some features would not be available, and directed stated this includes room sizes



Wasn't that just for _villager_ houses though? I rewatched the part about your own home and it doesn't have that disclaimer.

They also don't say that you _can _change room sizes, which I feel like they would have mentioned, so you're probably right anyways :\ I hope to be proven wrong though


----------



## b100ming

b100ming said:


> Anyone know how many GB the update will need?


And for the dlc


----------



## JKDOS

Bugs said:


> I hope to be proven wrong though



Agreed. The problem is, I feel increasing the room sizes is something Tom Nook would make you pay for, and then wait a day.


----------



## HappyTails

Also, didn't see Resetti. RIP Resetti.


----------



## Bugs

JKDOS said:


> Agreed. The problem is, I feel increasing the room sizes is something Tom Nook would make you pay for, and then wait a day.



Yeah, it does strike me as the sort of thing you'd have to pay Nook for. Still, we can dream


----------



## b100ming

Is 10.7 GB enough for the dlc and update?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I hope I can pre order the physical copy of ACNH DLC on Amazon.. My switch can't hold anymore digital games

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



b100ming said:


> Is 10.7 GB enough for the dlc and update?


I don't think so sadly.


----------



## HappyTails

Cosmic-chan said:


> I hope I can pre order the physical copy of ACNH DLC on Amazon.. My switch can't hold anymore digital games
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021
> 
> 
> I don't think so sadly.



You can buy an external microSD drive. I bought one like a year ago it has like 258GB on it.


----------



## Bluebellie

How could they release this amazing trailer and then expect us to wait until November 5th?. Don’t mind me, I’ll just be here twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## b100ming

Cosmic-chan said:


> I hope I can pre order the physical copy of ACNH DLC on Amazon.. My switch can't hold anymore digital games
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021
> 
> 
> I don't think so sadly.


That’s strange, because fortnite seasons take around the same amount


----------



## LeAckerman

So is this the last update we ever get for ACNH? or is it the *last major *update we get? I'm very grateful for what we got this update but it'd be a lil sad to not see a mini update adding something small


----------



## b100ming

b100ming said:


> That’s strange, because fortnite seasons take around the same amount


and those are HUGE updates


----------



## LeAckerman

Cosmic-chan said:


> I hope I can pre order the physical copy of ACNH DLC on Amazon.. My switch can't hold anymore digital games



I can honestly see nintendo doing a ACNH + DLC bundle in the future


----------



## daringred_

rip, i probably won't have the storage space to download this either, and i only have two "full" digital games -- MK8 and minecraft dungeons.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Wait, is the DLC only digital??


----------



## HappyTails

Nintendo: *waits until people have pretty much finished islands to release things like new fences that could also be customized*


----------



## Sara?

Cant wait to discover the little surprises they did not mention in the direct, thats the best part. I love seen what we are getting before hand but double love just finding the extra little surprises 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



Cosmic-chan said:


> Wait, is the DLC only digital??



I believe so, or somehow thats the idea formed in my mind after seen the direct


----------



## HappyTails

Sara? said:


> Cant wait to discover the little surprises they did not mention in the direct, thats the best part. I love seen what we are getting before hand but double love just finding the extra little surprises
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so, or somehow thats the idea formed in my mind after seen the direct



I do believe there are more surprises in the update that they didn't want to tell us about.


----------



## Sara?

HappyTails said:


> Nintendo: *waits until people have pretty much finished islands to release things like new fences that could also be customized*



i feel you hahahah ! I am remodeling a little area of my island as a pre gardening area without pumpkins as i have a little area for that which i kind of like.  mama mia  i am hyped and scared about all the remodeling coming on november 5th


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> Agreed. The problem is, I feel increasing the room sizes is something Tom Nook would make you pay for, and then wait a day.


It was like that in New Leaf where if you wanted to expand your room size in your home it would cost a lot of bells to do that. I have a feeling since this new update seems to be focusing a lot on the new paid Update it would be possible if Tom Nook can expand our homes again. I mean we already know we can increase our storage up to 5,000 so why not let us expand the rooms in our home especially the ones that are on the left, top, and right side of our home.


----------



## Marc Franks

*This was by FAR the greatest animal crossing direct of all time, so many new things to do in game.*


----------



## b100ming

Marc Franks said:


> *This was by FAR the greatest animal crossing direct of all time, so many new things to do in game.*


Yeah. This is awesome! I’m most excited about the plaza. Tbh, I didn’t care about Brewster. (Sorry bud, it’s nothing personal) but the shops, wow, it’s all I wanted and more!


----------



## Biyaya

Marc Franks said:


> *This was by FAR the greatest animal crossing direct of all time, so many new things to do in game.*


I'm massively excited about every little bit! I was gushing just as much during this direct as with the initial reveal trailer for the game itself!


----------



## Regalli

On villager dialogue - having periodically but continually run into new dialogue that I only seem to get when my villagers are in their houses (for reasons which don’t make any clear sense to me, but there’s a lot in there,) I’m not sure they really have to add too much more - just changing the priorities so we don’t always get those first in the day outdoor ones and the like and then ‘wow you’ve been talking to me a lot!’ would probably have a big impact. (Except DIY dialogue, that is genuinely very limited by personality type.) There seems to be a ton of dialogue we just… don’t get that often.

On update size: On the one hand, probably fairly large. On the other hand, Nintendo are masters of data compression so there is hope. (Pokemon Sword and Shield were 10.3 GB or so, for reference.) Probably a good idea to get an SD card if you see one, though.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Regalli said:


> On update size: On the one hand, probably fairly large. *On the other hand, Nintendo are masters of data compression so there is hope.* (Pokemon Sword and Shield were 10.3 GB or so, for reference.) Probably a good idea to get an SD card if you see one, though.



Thank you, Iwata. RIP. 

Out of curiosity, I looked up the NL WA update size because that included a lot of stuff. It was 2107 blocks. A 3DS block is apparently 128 KB, meaning that's about 270 MB of actual space (Nintendo, the block thing was dumb - I'm glad you left that behind). So my wild guess is that this will take up 1-2 GB at the very worst. But I imagine it will be under 1 GB.


----------



## b100ming

DJStarstryker said:


> So my wild guess is that this will take up 1-2 GB at the very worst. But I imagine it will be under 1 GB.


Wow. Wildly different than fortnite. Should I still get and SD card in case? I have a budget of 58USD so that should be enough to get both the dlc and the SD card.


----------



## bcmii

So, I was super tired when I watched it yesterday, so I didn't get much from it.

I went back and rewatched it just now, and I AM SO EXCITED.

I think I am actually most excited for the paid happy home designer DLC. At first, I didn't really care about it, since I never really cared for the original HHD. THAT BEING SAID, when they brought up that you would be able to use the techniques (lighting, soundscapes, partition walls, etc.) in your home on your normal island, I literally started squealing. Plus, the fact that we will eventually be able to do stuff to the villager's homes on our normal islands has me so pumped!!!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I love the new crops and all but I've got a shred of hope that the tropical trees and flowers from NL return.


----------



## bcmii

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I love the new crops and all but I've got a shred of hope that the tropical trees and flowers from NL return.



Doubtful. If they were coming, they would have most likely tried to sneak them in somewhere in the direct---either by directly mentioning it, or subtly having them in the background, like they did for some of the other new plants.


----------



## Regalli

We didn’t catch much of the new plantlife except the farming, those vines, and some new bushes. Could be that’s part of the surprises.

(For that matter, still a pretty big question how much new furniture is coming. There are definitely some returning sets, but are we talking WA levels or bigger?)

I suspect we’ll hear exact file sizes closer to the release, but a week might not be enough to find SD cards given I’m pretty sure they’re caught up in the supply chain and chip shortage issues.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

bcmii said:


> Doubtful. If they were coming, they would have most likely tried to sneak them in somewhere in the direct---either by directly mentioning it, or subtly having them in the background, like they did for some of the other new plants.


Yeah, my hopes aren't high for those. At least we get a new bush and some other goodies :>


----------



## b100ming

bcmii said:


> Doubtful. If they were coming, they would have most likely tried to sneak them in somewhere in the direct---either by directly mentioning it, or subtly having them in the background, like they did for some of the other new plants.


Actually, I think they did

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



b100ming said:


> Actually, I think they did


With Kapp’n. They said there’s be new flora.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I just realized, did anyone else notice palm trees can be planted on grass now and not just sand?


----------



## Khaelis

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I just realized, did anyone else notice palm trees can be planted on grass now and not just sand?



Very possible its just a "Mysterious Island" thing, wouldn't think too much into it until the update comes out.


----------



## HappyTails

The cooking is in perfect time for Thanksgiving. I wonder if we will be able to bring our own dishes we want or is it still what Franklin wants.


----------



## ~Kilza~

HappyTails said:


> The cooking is in perfect time for Thanksgiving. I wonder if we will be able to bring our own dishes we want or is it still what Franklin wants.


I imagine it's still what Franklin wants, but that the recipes we need to get ingredients for will be changed now that we have a lot more ingredients that can be used. Possibly we could even be given the DIYs for the recipes he ends up cooking so we're able to cook them for ourselves afterwards.


----------



## HappyTails

I wanna buy the DLC right now. Come on, Nintendo, release it!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



~Kilza~ said:


> I imagine it's still what Franklin wants, but that the recipes we need to get ingredients for will be changed now that we have a lot more ingredients that can be used. Possibly we could even be given the DIYs for the recipes he ends up cooking so we're able to cook them for ourselves afterwards.



I hope we will be able to make them afterward. Holiday exclusive dishes. Yes please.


----------



## bcmii

Is anyone else hoping that they'll let us use the path-laying feature/tool from the Happy Home DLC in the main game? Manually laying paths can be kind of tedious and it would be amazing to have that feature on my main island!

I did notice a "pro construction license" when they showed the nook terminal in the direct, so I have my hopes up that it'll give us access to a drag-and-drop decorating mode for the outside like they have in HHD/HHP.


----------



## moonshi

Cosmic-chan said:


> I hope I can pre order the physical copy of ACNH DLC on Amazon.. My switch can't hold anymore digital games
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021
> 
> 
> I don't think so sadly.



Oh darn! That reminds me I need to clean up my game storage. Acnh is the only digital game I have on it but I'm out of space already.

Thankfully I have a couple of micro SD cards on standby.


----------



## Rosch

bcmii said:


> Is anyone else hoping that they'll let us use the path-laying feature/tool from the Happy Home DLC in the main game? Manually laying paths can be kind of tedious and it would be amazing to have that feature on my main island!
> 
> I did notice a "pro construction license" when they showed the nook terminal in the direct, so I have my hopes up that it'll give us access to a drag-and-drop decorating mode for the outside like they have in HHD/HHP.



The Pro Construction License allows us to create 2 more additional bridges and inclines. If there's more to that, we don't know yet.


----------



## moonshi

bcmii said:


> Is anyone else hoping that they'll let us use the path-laying feature/tool from the Happy Home DLC in the main game? Manually laying paths can be kind of tedious and it would be amazing to have that feature on my main island!
> 
> I did notice a "pro construction license" when they showed the nook terminal in the direct, so I have my hopes up that it'll give us access to a drag-and-drop decorating mode for the outside like they have in HHD/HHP.



I would so love to have this option for our islands! It would be so much easier and I may actually finish planning my island!


----------



## Biyaya

bcmii said:


> Doubtful. If they were coming, they would have most likely tried to sneak them in somewhere in the direct---either by directly mentioning it, or subtly having them in the background, like they did for some of the other new plants.


Maybe they didn't want to give away too much and let us find it for ourselves? Otherwise, I hope they add it in eventually. They said it's the last _major_ free update, but it's still possible for little bits like this to eventually make their way. c:


----------



## bcmii

Soti said:


> Maybe they didn't want to give away too much and let us find it for ourselves? Otherwise, I hope they add it in eventually. They said it's the last _major_ free update, but it's still possible for little bits like this to eventually make their way. c:


Unfortunately, the Japanese version of the direct says no more content updates _period. _So it sounds like they're flat out done giving us content and are only doing patches from here on out. Bummer.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I just realized this, but they never showed if there was any improvements to our tools breaking or the option to bulk craft. I really hope its in the update by the time it comes out.


----------



## KayDee

Regalli said:


> On villager dialogue - having periodically but continually run into new dialogue that I only seem to get when my villagers are in their houses (for reasons which don’t make any clear sense to me, but there’s a lot in there,) I’m not sure they really have to add too much more - just changing the priorities so we don’t always get those first in the day outdoor ones and the like and then ‘wow you’ve been talking to me a lot!’ would probably have a big impact. (Except DIY dialogue, that is genuinely very limited by personality type.) There seems to be a ton of dialogue we just… don’t get that often.
> 
> On update size: On the one hand, probably fairly large. On the other hand, Nintendo are masters of data compression so there is hope. (Pokemon Sword and Shield were 10.3 GB or so, for reference.) Probably a good idea to get an SD card if you see one, though.


Yes the deeper dialogues seem to trigger right away when they’re at home. When outside, I usually talk to them twice, first to get the small talk out of the way and then the second one I usually get the deeper dialogue that’s 3-4 sentences long.

 I was actually surprised the other day because I’ve been playing since launch and I encountered new dialogue. Flora started talking about the origin of the word sentimental and then a conversation with Genji explaining what the transverse abdominis is and how mine looks good


----------



## Biyaya

bcmii said:


> Unfortunately, the Japanese version of the direct says no more content updates _period. _So it sounds like they're flat out done giving us content and are only doing patches from here on out. Bummer.


Well, dang...  
Thanks for the correction though.


----------



## bcmii

Rosch said:


> The Pro Construction License allows us to create 2 more additional bridges and inclines. If there's more to that, we don't know yet.


Hoping there is! The more that I think about it, the more that I am convinced that there HAS to be more to it. The fact that they would make us pay 3000 NMT just to barely increase our island's bridge/incline capacity seems literally outrageous. Fingers crossed that there's more that they're not telling us, because it seems like total nonsense to have to get a whole new permit JUST for that.


----------



## Bluebellie

Oh I wish we could have roommates in the actual island. I have five characters now, but I would love to have more and just add them to the houses I already have.


----------



## DJStarstryker

bcmii said:


> Hoping there is! The more that I think about it, the more that I am convinced that there HAS to be more to it. The fact that they would make us pay 3000 NMT just to barely increase our island's bridge/incline capacity seems literally outrageous. Fingers crossed that there's more that they're not telling us, because it seems like total nonsense to have to get a whole new permit JUST for that.



It does sound like a lot for only 2 more bridges and 2 more inclines, but at the same time... I have so many Nook Miles and nothing to spend them on. 3000 feels like nothing when you have over 400k. I'm honestly glad that this update seems to have a whole bunch of things that need Nook Miles.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Khaelis said:


> I would say it is very possible, but don't set any expectations. The Direct does say some features are unavailable when remodeling island residents' homes, such as the interior room's size.



So you can decorate villager homes on your own island? I would pay the $25 for that feature alone. Mine have clothing thrown about in their houses. lol


My biggest worry if that I won't have enough NMTs for everything. I traded A LOT recently and went from having 250,000 NMTs to just about 58,000. Yikes.

The best thing in this update is Harriet's plaza on Harv's Island. The fact that you can now have Cyrus customize furniture is a dream come true.


----------



## Sara?

The only thing that makes me scared is how pp are saying that nintendo will not make more updates neither free nor payed for AC just minor updates, its like saying after this update we do not need AC anymore we dont care anymore we will work on something else. But i mean its too early for that right ? they will still take care of AC, no? My heart will break if this is all we will se of ACNH


----------



## b100ming

Guys. Go to the Home Screen and spam the home button. Then look at the banner each time you press it.


----------



## TheDuke55

^ Omg it's Gracie Grace!



Sara? said:


> The only thing that makes me scared is how pp are saying that nintendo will not make more updates neither free nor payed for AC just minor updates, its like saying after this update we do not need AC anymore we dont care anymore we will work on something else. But i mean its too early for that right ? they will still take care of AC, no? My heart will break if this is all we will se of ACNH


People are saying that because of the discussions arising that the Japanese trailer was mistranslated from last/final update to last free major.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

b100ming said:


> Guys. Go to the Home Screen and spam the home button. Then look at the banner each time you press it.


Got a pic?

Btw I was also thinking about a lot of things the Direct left out (I’m assuming, as a way for players to discover on their own). Katrina’s luck system or Brewster and gyroids (there’s a storage and what appears to be an info card on The Roost). Also, it kinda looks like we could have coffee to go, but not sure. Anything else that might have been left out?


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m glad I’m able to build new homes for villagers outside of my island. I kind of have a few that didn’t quite make it to my island because they had houses that didn’t match. Now I get to bring them back. 

I wonder if these houses other people can see. Like how out towns are seen through dream address.


----------



## KimvW

Any word on what time the update will drop? If it’s early in the day I might take a day off from work


----------



## TheDuke55

KimvW said:


> Any word on what time the update will drop? If it’s early in the day I might take a day off from work


Probably whenever the previous updates hit. I think they all came around same time. I recall Smash dlc patches being like Tuesday nights or something, but I forget for NH. I think it was night times though.


----------



## Envy

TheDuke55 said:


> ^ Omg it's Gracie Grace!



Well don't leave us in suspense, explain!

I'm actually curious about the remaining Amiibo cards from the new set that they haven't shown us. I think there's like twelve we haven't seen. Dare I dream that there are returning NPCs that weren't revealed yet?

EDIT: Scratch that thought because it seems like the returning NPCs that have been revealed don't have new Amiibo cards revealed yet. So they could be in what's left.


----------



## Mokuren

There was some sort of metroid thing in one of the houses and I really hope some collab items make a return like Zelda items as a nice suprise. That wpuld just be awesome and I would be really happy


----------



## xXJessXx

I think one thing I haven’t really noticed being mentioned a lot, is the new ability to customise Nook Mile items finally. Now I got the ability to get lamposts and lighthouses in the colour I actually want without paying NMT’s for them. I also seen that there was items such as the grand piano being customisable, so maybe every furniture that couldn’t previously be altered now can? No longer needing to catalog and hunt down each item variant   A very exciting part of the Direct for me.


----------



## Khaelis

b100ming said:


> Guys. Go to the Home Screen and spam the home button. Then look at the banner each time you press it.



I'm not seeing anything. You pulling our leg or something?


----------



## bcmii

DaviddivaD said:


> So you can decorate villager homes on your own island? I would pay the $25 for that feature alone. Mine have clothing thrown about in their houses. lol
> 
> 
> My biggest worry if that I won't have enough NMTs for everything. I traded A LOT recently and went from having 250,000 NMTs to just about 58,000. Yikes.
> 
> The best thing in this update is Harriet's plaza on Harv's Island. The fact that you can now have Cyrus customize furniture is a dream come true.


Yes! But they said that you don't unlock the feature to decorate your own villagers' homes until you get so far into the HHP DLC.


----------



## fuyuppe

SafariSuz said:


> |sf>The Froggy chair has returned and now can appear in a yellow version.





RoxasFan20 said:


> That makes me wonder if the Froggy chair is a DIY since it can be customized.


froggy chair was customizable in new leaf! it came in yellow, red, and pink!


----------



## b100ming

Khaelis said:


> I'm not seeing anything. You pulling our leg or something?


The characters switch. Characters from the update.


----------



## Lt.Savior

Oh gosh this new Arch and Bonzai.... I love it!

edit: oh and the fence... It's orange now!


----------



## SoftCrowbar

Bluebellie said:


> I’m glad I’m able to build new homes for villagers outside of my island. I kind of have a few that didn’t quite make it to my island because they had houses that didn’t match. Now I get to bring them back.
> 
> I wonder if these houses other people can see. Like how out towns are seen through dream address.



Assuming it’s like HHD, you can. Plus they did show that there is a “tour” feature where you can see the houses like through dream addresses


----------



## b100ming

Khaelis said:


> I'm not seeing anything. You pulling our leg or something?





Just one of the few things you might see.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

Does anyone know a website that has a list of all the new content that was shown/announced during the direct (incl. the stuff for HHP)?

I feel like I keep missing things and would like a consolidated list lol


----------



## kemdi

This might sound a little farfetched, but I think that every single npc character that's been available since New Leaf, including Gracie, Pelly, Phyllis, Pete, Digby, Kapp'n's family, etc. will be returning through the HHP dlc.  At first I thought it might have been a stretch, but when I went back and rewatched the HHP portion of the direct, it hit me: there were no caveats. She straight up says to use figures and cards, and didn't list any exceptions. Additionally, as the narrator is talking, nowhere on the screen does it list or describe any limitations to the amiibo feature, meaning that as long as they have an AC card, they'll be included. With the exception of Wisp and Harvey(who are now in series 5) every single npc character that appeared in New Leaf had an amiibo card in 1-4, even Porter... 

We may not see them doing much, especially in the base game(tbh, I think the only role they'll play is being able to come to the cafe if you scan their card), but it looks like every single card and figure, as long as its in the AC amiibo series, will be compatible with HHP.


----------



## SirOctopie

*(Sorry for the wall of text. There's just so much to digest and talk about with this huge update.)* So I've been rewatching the direct and they've pretty much added all the furniture/items that I wanted to see return from NL! The windmill (*!!!!*), trellises (*!!!!!*), topiaries, flower beds, rococo furniture (assuming it's still called that), and much of the missing sets from previous AC games are back. I'm going to totally decorate the heck out of my island with all the cool new stuff! There's a bunch of items in that list that I can't wait to see. I've already started making room on my island. I'm especially happy for the windmills return because my island is based on Amsterdam! The only other thing I really miss is the Creepy series, but I could see that being released in a future autumn/Halloween update (assuming they didn't already add it to this update).

The added cooking mechanic is amazing. I've been dying for more food items other than the limited items you can buy from Nook Shopping. I'm glad we can just prepare whatever food we want should we have enough ingredients instead of having to buy everything. Had to clear out a corner of my island to make room for the new veggies and combine it with my small orchard. That took forever, but I'm pleased with the results and how open it feels.

Love that Harv's island is getting an update with the NPCs. Relying on the RNG for getting the NPC you want to show up on your island is a real pain, so having the option to visit them whenever is awesome! I'll probably unlock Reese and Cyrus first so that they can customize furniture, then probably followed by Redd and Saharah, and then the rest.

Kapp'n at last returns! I cannot wait to start exploring other islands with his new feature! I saw that we got a new bush type, along with vines and fungi! I hope one of the islands you can visit is the hybrid flower island. I hate that they took it out of the NMT islands, so seeing it return would be a blessing as I am struggling to get purple windflowers.

Nintendo pretty much inserting HHD into the game was the greatest surprise out of all of this! I know some aren't too keen on the paid dlc idea, but I think it's fair given that you're pretty much playing HDD for the Switch. I don't mind the $25 amount (it could be worse knowing this *is* Nintendo we're talking about here). I love how much they expanded on it with added partitions/columns/etc. And on top of that, we'll be able to customize our villagers' homes!! No more weird furniture/clothing that doesn't fit their aesthetic sitting out! Accidentally gave your villager an uggo gigantic sea bass to display in their home? Not a problem anymore! Plus with all the new items, our villagers' homes can have their personality back!!!

I also like some of the new villagers added via amiibo. Ione looks like she has a starry tail. I'd add her to my island, but she looks like she might be a snooty villager, which I already have. Cephalobot is automatically one of my favorites because they're an octopus. IDK if I'll add them since we don't know their personality (guessing by its top, I'm assuming that they're female so maybe they're normal or something. If they're uchi, I'll definitely add). The other villager I really like and *will* probably add is Shino. I can see her being snooty or normal too, but part of me is holding out for uchi. I would honestly like an uchi villager for my island because I haven't had one since the beginning of the game.

Another small thing I'm happy about is the return of villagers asking you to visit your home or visit their home. That was one of my favorite things to do in previous AC games. 

Gawd bless this update.


----------



## Envy

b100ming said:


> View attachment 404409
> Just one of the few things you might see.



For some reason I thought you were talking about something official and not this forum's banner.


----------



## Skyfall

OK... totally late to the party but I finally saw the Direct video last night.  Was literally crying like a child, I am SOOOOO excited!  Gonna have to read this thread from page 1 now.  

(In the US, does anyone know where we will be able to buy the cards?)


----------



## oak

I hope some of the lag gets addressed, especially if they're adding more items. My island isn't even that full of items in my opinion and the screen skips when I run through my island. Idk if this is a major issue for anyone else but so much new content is being added, I can't see them not fixing the lag even a little bit. Maybe I just need to decorate less outside? idk


----------



## DJStarstryker

kemdi said:


> This might sound a little farfetched, but I think that every single npc character that's been available since New Leaf, including Gracie, Pelly, Phyllis, Pete, Digby, Kapp'n's family, etc. will be returning through the HHP dlc.  At first I thought it might have been a stretch, but when I went back and rewatched the HHP portion of the direct, it hit me: there were no caveats. She straight up says to use figures and cards, and didn't list any exceptions. Additionally, as the narrator is talking, nowhere on the screen does it list or describe any limitations to the amiibo feature, meaning that as long as they have an AC card, they'll be included. With the exception of Wisp and Harvey(who are now in series 5) every single npc character that appeared in New Leaf had an amiibo card in 1-4, even Porter...
> 
> We may not see them doing much, especially in the base game(tbh, I think the only role they'll play is being able to come to the cafe if you scan their card), but it looks like every single card and figure, as long as its in the AC amiibo series, will be compatible with HHP.



I don't know if it's farfetched. I genuinely believe that we will be able to design houses in HHP for all NPCs that have an amiibo card/figure. That's how it worked with HHD anyways. They did show designing houses for Isabelle and Timmy&Tommy, so I don't see why there wouldn't be more.

The only question is if these NPCs will have a role in the main game at all. I was looking through Nintendo's official site that shows the amiibo cards yesterday, and there's still a lot of NPCs that haven't made an appearance in NH yet even if you remove the ones we saw in the Direct. That would be a lot of work giving them stuff to do. It'd be easy to put their character model in the game generically though. So we may be able to make them houses with HHP (probably would require amiibo for most or all to do this), and summon them with amiibo to show up at The Roost and Harv's photo studio. But I'm unsure if we'll see most of them other than that, unfortunately.


----------



## kemdi

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't know if it's farfetched. I genuinely believe that we will be able to design houses in HHP for all NPCs that have an amiibo card/figure. That's how it worked with HHD anyways. They did show designing houses for Isabelle and Timmy&Tommy, so I don't see why there wouldn't be more.
> 
> The only question is if these NPCs will have a role in the main game at all. I was looking through Nintendo's official site that shows the amiibo cards yesterday, and there's still a lot of NPCs that haven't made an appearance in NH yet even if you remove the ones we saw in the Direct. That would be a lot of work giving them stuff to do. It'd be easy to put their character model in the game generically though. So we may be able to make them houses with HHP (probably would require amiibo for most or all to do this), and summon them with amiibo to show up at The Roost and Harv's photo studio. But I'm unsure if we'll see most of them other than that, unfortunately.


Oh great! Glad to know I'm not the only one! Usually when something makes sense to me, it looks unlikely to other people, so I always try to be aware of that, lol. And, yeah tbh, I don't see most of the missing npcs taking up any roles, even added ones in the post 2.0 game. I think they'll mostly just be for 'guest star' purposes, kind of like Rover in NL. The only exceptions I could maybe see having a role would be Gracie or Wendell, and this is because the other npcs like Saharah, Redd, etc. can or will eventually have a permanent shop off island, from my understanding. Since that could be the case, I think there's a chance that they may no longer visit the island and could be replaced by other visiting npcs.


----------



## HappyTails

I wonder if anyone, in the last year and a half, sold their Animal Crossing game because they didn't think it was going to get any updates.
I wonder if they are kicking themselves now. Like I said on another thread: Patience is a virtue and good things come to those who wait.

Also, in these reaction videos, almost every person said they thought Tortimer is dead. First off, that's dark as heck, second off, he's a turtle, turtles live for a very long time.


----------



## Envy

HappyTails said:


> Also, in these reaction videos, almost every person said they thought Tortimer is dead. First off, that's dark as heck, second off, he's a turtle, turtles live for a very long time.



From my understanding that was pretty much just a meme that came from a decor gravestone appearing in one of the pre-release trailers or footage and Tortimer not being in the game. I agree it was absurd, but fandoms run wild with stuff like this. lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I heard the online membership gone up in price. Is that true?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Cosmic-chan said:


> I heard the online membership gone up in price. Is that true?



i think there is an online services expansion pack, which is much more expensive than the standard price, but includes the acnh dlc and a couple other ‘bonuses’. But as far as I know you can keep your normal subscription and just buy the dlc separately, which is what I will be doing.

as far as I know the normal online services have not gone up in price.


----------



## windloft

Cosmic-chan said:


> I heard the online membership gone up in price. Is that true?



it's part of the upgrade plan nintendo is offering: if you upgrade from $20/yr to $50/yr, you'll be able to access the N64 and sega genesis libraries alongside HHP offered alongside it at no extra cost - though certain features will be disabled if you decide to opt out of the upgrade. non-upgrade services remained unchanged along with the price.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

So many people excitedly shouting "potatoes".


----------



## bcmii

b100ming said:


> View attachment 404409
> Just one of the few things you might see.


I believe people thought (myself included) that you meant pressing the home button our actual games. I literally had my Switch out and was super confused as to what you were talking about.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I wonder if they’ll release a new updated guide w a list of all items? I’d buy immediately lol


----------



## Croconaw

So since we were basically locked into the beautiful island ordinance from the beginning, does that mean that flowers will start wilting if we change the ordinance (post-update of course)? The beautiful island ordinance is the default apparently, and I’m not sure if changing it would change anything _drastic._

It states beautiful island ordinance is default in this article.








						All Ordinance in Animal Crossing: New Horizons - What do they do?
					

Animal Crossing: New Horizons has quickly become one of the most popular games on the Nintendo Switch console. With a high level of accessibility and a host of relaxing island activities to partake in, fans enjoy the experience but have craved new content for months. In October 2021, Nintendo...




					progameguides.com


----------



## DJStarstryker

Reginald Fairfield said:


> So many people excitedly shouting "potatoes".



I watched that video last night and you know what my thought was? So much screaming about Froggy Chair! I literally did not notice Froggy Chair the first time I watched the Direct. I obviously saw it the second time, but before I watched it the second time I saw people talking about it. 

I know about the Froggy Chair memes, but I personally never got why it was a big deal. Maybe that's why I completely glossed over it. So to see so many others react to a thing I was blind to was funny.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Acnh will soon be worth the 60 dollars I spent on it. I feel it'll soon become my favorite AC title bumping New Leaf to second. I feel like though, that because I managed to gotten so many miles and bells I'll accidently be able to speed through the update but, it'll still keep me engaged for at least a year especially since I'll buy the DLC and will be on the hunt for Lone and Sasha.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

DJStarstryker said:


> I watched that video last night and you know what my thought was? So much screaming about Froggy Chair! I literally did not notice Froggy Chair the first time I watched the Direct. I obviously saw it the second time, but before I watched it the second time I saw people talking about it.
> 
> I know about the Froggy Chair memes, but I personally never got why it was a big deal. Maybe that's why I completely glossed over it. So to see so many others react to a thing I was blind to was funny.


I prefer the red snapper chair. I like how offended it looks while you sit on it. That's a prize from the last game's fishing tourney.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere but how likely is it that this update also adds in the "activation" for Thanksgiving and Toy Day? They most likely would not push out a tiny update just for Thanksgiving and Toy Day right? Same with this last update and Halloween. Halloween was added at the same time even though they didn't announce it.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I was just thinking about it but during the stretching it would’ve been cute if Copper led it like he used to in ACGC!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I don't think Nintendo considers the holiday updates as small updates.
Twitter has been buzzing about what Nintendo considers small and major vs what fans consider.
Personally after this update, I wouldn't expect anything else but bug patches. Holidays will probably be unlocked and I think Harvey's island is meant to help with player accessibility because updates are ending. I mean there is less reliance on other players to complete the art collection or to get the lighthouse you want.


----------



## paleogamer11

So, while not everything from New Leaf is finally in, I’m glad that I’ll be able to revisit this game once again. And the HHP DLC actually looks pretty good to me. But what caught my attention the most were the previously unseen (in the game) villagers. So glad that some of the older ones are in, especially those that were Japanese exclusives. The actual newbies are a pretty sizable roster with Cephalobot, Ione, Petri, Shino, Marlo, Quinn, and Tiansheng all being at the very least respectable, IMO. I do really want Sasha, the cerulean colored rabbit, to not be peppy (we already have enough peppy rabbits), Tiansheng to be smug, and for more personality gaps to be filled out by some of these. Also, they’re adding another octopus in the games! I really want a new tiger and possibly even give us a few more old villagers. 
As for the other new stuff, the permanent ladders, tight spaces, Tortimer’s return, and navigation through even the tightest of spaces are promising to me.
But nothing tops it off more than Wardell. I was never expecting there to be a manatee, and I just find the addition of said species hilarious.


----------



## Moritz

paleogamer11 said:


> I do really want Sasha, the cerulean colored rabbit, to not be peppy (we already have enough peppy rabbits), Tiansheng to be smug


Its not known for certain, but following the pattern of the amiino cards in series 5 before and after the newly created villagers, I'm fully convinced that shasha is a lazy male, and tiansheng is a jock.

(For those who don't know the pattern, it goes male, female, male, female...
And the personality types are ordered in the same way.)


----------



## paleogamer11

Moritz said:


> Its not known for certain, but following the pattern of the amiino cards in series 5 before and after the newly created villagers, I'm fully convinced that shasha is a lazy male, and tiansheng is a jock.
> 
> (For those who don't know the pattern, it goes male, female, male, female...
> And the personality types are ordered in the same way.)


Sasha doesn’t look male. And I doubt that wants you just said is true.


----------



## Moritz

paleogamer11 said:


> Sasha doesn’t look male. And I doubt that wants you just said is true.


I'm almost certain it's correct.
And it's not me who worked it out.
Seems that most people believe it to be true

But we won't know for certain until its time


----------



## Aardbei

Moritz said:


> Its not known for certain, but following the pattern of the amiino cards in series 5 before and after the newly created villagers, I'm fully convinced that shasha is a lazy male, and tiansheng is a jock.
> 
> (For those who don't know the pattern, it goes male, female, male, female...
> And the personality types are ordered in the same way.)




The names in other languages don't help either.

In French it's Alix, which is commonly a name for girls but it could also be used for males in rare cases.

And I checked for "Ariel" in Spanish and it seems it's a male name


----------



## Moritz

Aardbei said:


> The name kn other language doesn't help either.
> 
> In French it's Alix, which is commonly a name for girls but it could also be used for males in rare cases.
> 
> And I checked for "Ariel" in Spanish and it seems it's a male name


I believe in Japanese the name is Mitchell and in German its Gerrit which are both male names.


----------



## Mokuren

Aardbei said:


> The names in other languages don't help either.
> 
> In French it's Alix, which is commonly a name for girls but it could also be used for males in rare cases.
> 
> And I checked for "Ariel" in Spanish and it seems it's a male name




I mean in german he is named gerrit (Gerhard) and that'a clearly a male name.


----------



## Aardbei

Moritz said:


> I believe in Japanese the name is Mitchell and in German its Gerrit which are both male names.





Mokuren said:


> I mean in german he is named gerrit (Gerhard) and that'a clearly a male name. It would be really weird if he is actually a she lol



Oh yes with these names there is little doubt that rabbit is a male ahahah


----------



## Mokuren

I mean it could be the first transgender or non binary villager. Would be cool but I doubt Nintendo will pull this actually up


----------



## b100ming

Mokuren said:


> I mean it could be the first transgender or non binary villager. Would be cool but I doubt Nintendo will pull this actually up


Aren’t they making character customization more gender-fluid?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Could just be a unisex name. Wasn't James a name that recently started been seen as unisex?


----------



## Aardbei

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Could just be a unisex name. Wasn't James a name that recently started been seen as unisex?



There is little chance Gerhard is unisex


----------



## Faux

For the record, in Japan, both Gracie and Saharah are men. So, Sasha being male isn't a weird choice for this game to make.


----------



## paleogamer11

I had no idea that just one thing I said could lead to this. I’m probably the only one here who doesn’t believe that Sasha is male… yet. As for the other newbies, what do you think their personalities are?


----------



## Bilaz

As someone named Sasha, it’s a unisex name lol. It’s just the Slavic version of Alex as in short for Alexander or Alexandra (Sa as in Sander/Sandra). As I’m pretty sure Alexander is the most common boy’s name in Russia, that means there are a lot of men being called Sasha on a regular basis


----------



## paleogamer11

Bilaz said:


> As someone named Sasha, it’s a unisex name lol. It’s just the Slavic version of Alex as in short for Alexander or Alexandra (Sa as in Sander/Sandra). As I’m pretty sure Alexander is the most common boy’s name in Russia, that means there are a lot of men being called Sasha on a regular basis


Well, with what you said, the possibility isn’t slim for Sasha to be a male.

On a different topic what do you think are the characteristics of the other new upcoming villagers?
Edit: So, I checked that the first eight villager cards in this series 5 set went like this: Lazy, Normal, Jock, Peppy, Cranky, Snooty, Smug, Sisterly. So I’m guessing that this means Roswell will be changed from Lazy to Smug and Faith will be changed from Normal to Sisterly. Still, I can’t believe that there are people legit thinking that the bunny I thought was female is more likely male.
If this happens to be true, then im sure most of us would be victims of our previous first thoughts.


----------



## Bluebellie

Did they mention more design slots?


----------



## Edge

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I prefer the red snapper chair. I like how offended it looks while you sit on it. That's a prize from the last game's fishing tourney.


That is my favorite chair from New Leaf. I don’t have high hopes for it at all, but I remember my determination to win enough points to get that chair.


----------



## Akeath

Bluebellie said:


> Did they mention more design slots?


No, it wasn't mentioned in the Direct. They added 50 more in a previous update in March, but it looks like that's it.


----------



## Dunquixote

TheDuke55 said:


> @Dracule I love those pics you posted. I need that bacon frying piece. I want to just deck my entire island in bacon. I'm going to invite all pig villagers and gift them bacon. I need the bacon.
> 
> Bacon bacon baacooon!



Thank you for the laugh! I really needed that . I would love to see screenshots . Are you going to get the dlc and decorate the pig villagers’ houses with a lot of bacon too?


----------



## Bluebellie

Akeath said:


> No, it wasn't mentioned in the Direct. They added 50 more in a previous update in March, but it looks like that's it.


Yeah, it looks like I used all of mine 
I can live with not having more, but it’d be nice. I was hoping I missed something mentioning it on the preview.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Also, I love how the DLC is a cross platform with ACNH but can be a lone game.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2021





I did this as well :3


----------



## Sheep Villager

Just realized that with Kapp'ns islands being a thing I think beetle farming from NL will be back in some capacity.
It will take some luck but if he takes you to a summer island with palms you could probably beetle farm there.

As someone who doesn't use turnips I've deeply missed the beetle grind so I'm grateful for this.​


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SASHA IS A BOY??


----------



## paleogamer11

Cosmic-chan said:


> SASHA IS A BOY??


It’s not confirmed yet, but it is possible. I actually had a similar reaction when someone brought that up for the first time.


----------



## JKDOS

Is Shino also male? Because female deer don't have antlers. Or is Shino a mystical species, like Julian is Unicorn?


----------



## paleogamer11

JKDOS said:


> Is Shino also male? Because female deer don't have antlers. Or is Shino a mystical species, like Julian is Unicorn?


Shino could be an antelope of some kind that just so happens to be classified as a deer.


----------



## Moritz

JKDOS said:


> Is Shino also male? Because female deer don't have antlers. Or is Shino a mystical species, like Julian is Unicorn?


Theyre not really antlers she has but more like horns. Apparently she's based off some demon so she would be a mythical villager. Which I think is pretty cool


----------



## paleogamer11

Edit: Sasha has a 50/50 chance of being either gender and in the amiibo cards, on some occasions, villagers of the same gender can be next to each other when ordered by number.
Also, the villagers are no always ordered by personality.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

paleogamer11 said:


> Edit: Sasha has a 50/50 chance of being either gender and in the amiibo cards, on some occasions, villagers of the same gender can be next to each other when ordered by number.
> Also, the villagers are no always ordered by personality.



the theory you are talking about is only based on this current set, not on all the cards, so i don’t think anyone expects it to hold true for all of them.

As for Shino, it is easier, because she is wearing a women’s yukata, and her name ‘yoshino’ is clearly a woman’s name.

with Mitchell (Sasha) there is a little ambiguity, because it is a borrowed English name, which apparently can sometimes be used for girls. I personally think of it as a boy’s name though, but that may be because I am just too old to know any girl Mitchells.

at the end of the day, he’s pretty cute whether a boy or a girl. Just one more little surprise for the release.

on the Japanese sites and Japanese ac Twitter they are also having this discussion, fwiw. They seem to be leaning more toward male, because of both the name and the pattern of other villagers in this set, just like us.

also, I found this-


----------



## DJStarstryker

That picture is so cute. Now it's going to be my head canon that Francine and Chrissy adopted Sasha. I wonder if we're limited to 2 characters to be roommates for HHP. I now want all 3 to live together. lol


----------



## Giddy

Wait, just a thought. But if we can call villagers and special characters to get coffee with....can we finally have coffee with Bewster? 
Would be really cute if we could make the coffee for him as well.


----------



## Kg1595

Giddy said:


> Wait, just a thought. But if we can call villagers and special characters to get coffee with....can we finally have coffee with Bewster?
> Would be really cute if we could make the coffee for him as well.


I wonder if all of the NPCs could theoretically be called to come in, including those that are still not in the game officially, like Gracie and Digby.  That would be interesting.


----------



## McRibbie

OK, now's the time to FINALLY share my thoughts on the new update trailer (without hitting enter on my keyboard too early this time ). This is a long one, so brace yourselves:

First off, let's get the sad news out of the way: this is the final major update for ACNH. When I heard that this was the end, my heart sank. We've gone from a trickle of new content over 7 weeks, two tiny droplets to cover 6 months, then a massive flood of EVERYTHING washing any hope of anything in future away in the space of a year, and the idea that they might have even unlocked events permanently so we don't get anything new next year, or that the Zelda and Splatoon amiibo aren't going to be supported after all when BOTW2/Splatoon 3 come out next year, or even the idea that a lot of NPCs will come back, but only as cameos in the Roost or as clients in HHP is kinda disenheartening, ngl. Unless there's some stuff that's TRULY meant to be a surprise (until it gets datamined, anyway), this is it. There's nothing new on the horizon. That kinda sucks, my dudes.
On the plus side, while this update is the last major one (read: probably the last going by what the JP website says, unless?) it's truly an impressive beastie of an update. There's stuff in the *base game *I'm still yet to do, I'm going to have fun with this one for a good while yet (until the next one happens, which on another slightly bittersweet plus side, is sooner than I expected)
OK, let's get down to the headline of this update, The Roost: liking the look of it in NH! It takes the best parts of the WW and NL ones (dark wood and a slightly old-fashioned atmosphere, windows) while also doing its own thing (nice pigeon-feather tiles, a slightly awkward counter layout, and FINALLY, COMFY CHAIRS) and we've also got the reason it took so long (it appears to potentially be the place where you meet the NPCs who have no role in the game? Maybe?) Like the fact it feels like a place where you can relax on your own, yet it's also the main social hub of the island and you can interact with friends or NPCs in their downtime. Kinda interested to see if you can work there or get any form of benefit from it from visiting it often, but as it is so far? Like it, like it a lot.
Kapp'n! Kapp'n's back! I really need to sort out my pier, then. I see they've had the same kind of idea I've had, in that he DOESN'T just take you to permanently summer islands, but islands in other seasons and times too. Bit less beneficial than just taking you to a summer island where you can just go fishing and bug catching and make LOADSABELLS, but ultimately handier this time around given there's seasonal crafting materials to get. Also, by the looks of things, plumeria and vines to climb! Exciting! On the other hand, bit disappointing there isn't a minigame island, especially considering there's different seasons and times of day to play around with, and I'm kinda worried that Kapp'n's life has turned into Shrunk or Lyle's given Leilani, Leila and Grams are absent... but overall, probably more interesting than going on NMT islands, I look forward to it!
Thought there was going to be some kind of city island... and it turned out to be Harv's . It's arguably better than his old campsite, given it isn't "hey, we locked new furniture behind new currency and amiibo!", and the design is quite nice, given there's a windpump, bunting and lots of little windmills, as well as the RVs that his English name's based around, but apart from Tortimer (who's got a NL-tier "uhh, what shall we make this character do exactly? I know, something totally random that doesn't quite suit them!" change of role there), Reece and Cyrus (who are doing EXACTLY what I thought they'd end up doing, which makes getting variants much easier... but I've got less things I can wishlist when I'm selling other stuff), Harriet (like the fact that Harv's crush on Harriet turned into something that's at the very least implied, but ditto) and Katrina (who appears to have returned from the Black Lodge, given she's speaking backwards now), it's... just permanent shops for the travelling vendor NPCs again? Are they permanently here now and the rest of the NPCs visit weekly, or are they still going to visit my island occasionally? If it's permanent it feels like a bit of a waste, given there's other NPCs who could have been put there. Gracie, Shrunk, Phineas, Wendell... instead it's just "hey, you don't need to wait for things to happen, they're all here!" I'm waiting for the update to drop to see if there's anything else to this, but at the moment it feels a bit "eh" imo
Back last year, thought it was a bit weird that they'd done a brand new version of the morning aerobics theme for the TV, especially given they've redone the TV channels and the cameos of GC-era music in NL are all gone now, but I speculated that they'd bring it back at some point. SOME POINT IS NOW, THEY FINALLY DID IT, THE UTTER MADLADS, AND YOU CAN ACTUALLY DO THE AEROBICS IRL IF YOU WANT TO. Copper not being there to do it's kinda disappointing, but other than that? IT'S BACK, BABY
So are ordinances? Didn't think this'd happen, given sure, you've got control of the island, but you're basically an architect rather than the mayor. Interested to see if we've been stuck in beautiful town this entire time or not, given this potentially means I can finally get rid of flowers easier by letting them die, and as someone who wakes up weirdly early a lot Early Bird's gonna be useful.
More exterior styles! Liking the log cabin and the Japanese castle one, the pointy one's not as nice. Hoping they've also added in some new walls, doors and roofing as well?
As someone who's got nearly 2400 slots in his storage filled up with junk, having it more than doubled is NICE. Paying for it, however, is going to be a nightmare. Goodbye, at least 15,000,000 bells of my money.
Ayy, the rest of the vegetables finally turned up! Wart Jr's about to have ancestral flashbacks, or he would if he lived on my island. Time to get rid of a good chunk of my pumpkins and build a proper farm somewhere, as well as redoing my kitchen a bit so I can _actually cook_ in the damn thing, because we've also got cooking! Finally, I can make-a the pizza and there's something to do with sea bass other than "sell for peanuts"
Also excited to see that we've got some new interior features, like ceiling furniture (liking what's there so far, especially the fancy 1960s pendant light) and accent walls. Didn't think that accent walls would ever happen, but it makes sense that now we've got walls that aren't just flat textures, that have windows modelled in. On the minus side, doesn't look like we've got an option to put windows into walls that don't have them like that one trailer from the end of last year implied? Gonna have to play around with this one a bit, see what works with the walls I like to use and what the limits are.
I haven't used all my inclines and bridges, so I'm indifferent to the limit being upped to 10. Nice if you like it, tho.
I DO like the new fences, especially the park fence and the block fence, which reminds me of fences I've seen near where I live, and although I don't want the white picket fence that much, I'm glad the option's available. Now, a silver iron fence... that's what I want.
Finally, drone shots in Animal Crossing. This feature has the potential to do some really interesting shots in-game, and reminds me a lot of a e s t h e t i c shots of the GameCube game I used to see on Tumblr back in 2012, which is nice.
I like using Sable's patterns to customise stuff, but again, being able to wear it or make accent walls with it's just "eh, pretty nice I guess?" Not unwelcome, but also not WHOAH NICE FEATURE
I like the new hairstyles, and there's one that's just a fancier version of my IRL one that I'll inevitably try out for a bit, but a) it kinda sucks that Harriet's got a limited amount of hairstyles, and what she does ultimately runs into the same problem that Shrunk has in NL, where after a while the NPC is basically pointless, and b) no new hair colours either
I mention Shrunk's uselessness after a certain amount of time, but giving new reactions? Nice, they're good reactions. Not bringing him back to do them... not nice. Hahaha, unless?
Island 101... not really what I need, but then again I've been playing AC for 15 years at this point, I'm a seasoned veteran! Newcomers, tho... good idea for them.
New Nook Miles items, however? Including PWP items from New Leaf, potentially all of them? As well as brand new items like Japanese-style gazebos, and funfair items? YES. I also hope there's a shrine similar to the Japanese GC game's one or the wishing well, that'd be pretty neat.
Take note, "we made a fake QOL update" people, adding an outdoor shed and an ABD item into the game's how you make QOL features. They're handy features, but they're also not TOO handy to the point I don't have to do anything. Bit annoyed that the shed's not bundled into the wardrobes, given I've already got some outside, but still... handy.
As a rule of thumb, we only seem to get massive dumps of new K.K. songs once a decade, given how WW didn't add anything (outside of Japan, anyway) and LGTTC only added 5 songs, so I'm glad to see we're getting some here. Given _recent events_, bit awkward seeing Ankha dancing on the cover of K.K. Break, although I'm always up for K.K. trying out a bit of early 80s breakdance music. We've also got two genres of music from Hawaii and Brazil I'd never heard of before now, dancehall, dub, throat singing, hip-hop, classical, chillwave, a love song, VOCALOID and polka, which means K.K. is finally going into Weird Al territory. If they've also not secretly added the "you failed" songs, I'm going to be disappointed, given that also adds the WW title theme, city pop and doo-wop. Nice one, Totaka and co! 
We also got music boxes back, and not just in shell form! Nice.
Gyroids are finally back, and simultaneously cuter and creepier than before! Cuter in they're _adorable_ (and you can now put them on tables, which means they FINALLY got rid of their main problem) and also customisable, but creepier in that we now know how they spawn, and THEY GROW FROM FRAGMENTS WHEN THEY'RE WATERED. However, ignoring the horrific implications that we're being invaded by sentient funerary objects, I'm liking the variety of gyroids we've seen so far? The toy block one, the korok one, the ghosty one, the... uh... one that looks like something Harv, Pascal, K.K. and possibly Leif would use. I look forward to decorating with them!
New Nook's Cranny furniture! And going by various material surrounding this update, some of which I haven't gotten to mentioning yet, a LOT of new furniture. A streamer setup, the amazing machine, a new sofa with a triangular pattern and matching table, tv with vcr, the tokonoma and zen cupboard, some kind of SLR camera, FROGGY CHAIR... lots and lots of things. Again, look forward to decorating with them, but GAH I NEED TO REDECORATE, WHAT ABOUT THE ITEMS I HAVE THAT I LIKE, DAMMIT? Bit disappointing this isn't linked to another shop upgrade, unless?
Ladders! Not much to say other than "ladders, neat huh", but I like them! I could see someone doing a Donkey Kong island build with them, tho.
I'm also happy to see they've FINALLY added in the ability to scooch in between furniture properly now. This bodes well for my love of cluttered houses.
Also in the FINALLY stakes, villager house visits! Was worried for a while there that they weren't happening, so good to see them in there. I'm also hoping they've added some more stuff to do for/with villagers, like hide and seek (that apparently got datamined a while back?) because I feel a bit distanced from them sometimes, but just these three things are also nice additions.
OK, so we've gotten to the AAAA bit I started off with, so I'm just gonna say this: so, so glad they did HHD's sequel as an expansion to NH rather than a separate game, although I don't have as much to say than with every little thing in 2.0, so I'm gonna cover it with fewer bullet points.
Digby, Lyle, where are you? Why have you been replaced with a tiny monkey and a big manatee?
Again, lots of new items: soda bottles, wooden crates, plates of cookies, some kind of dresser, some Kallax style shelves, the owl clock, the ice cream case from the spa set, stair dresser... again, lots and lots of things!
There's a room size adjuster... that we can't use on our own homes. I'm REALLY hoping that there's an option to expand or contract our other rooms with Nook that they've simply not mentioned, but this is just hope more than anything. Kinda disappointing we can't do this, really? But then, there's always Harv's island.
However, partition walls and counters are going to make making an actual kitchen SO MUCH EASIER, because before it's always ended up looking kinda disappointing. Probably why I didn't like doing it in AC much until NH.
Ditto lighting, which gets rid of my entire "NH's interior lighting's really restrictive" complaint by giving us the ability to Phillips Hue our entire pad!
I'm less thrilled about soundscapes, although this is because I'm once again indifferent to them. Cool, I guess!
Polishing, or "IT'S TIME TO ALSO BREAK MY JOY-CON'S A BUTTON!"
Nice to see that there's also a slightly easier way to get new furniture, although GRR NEW CURRENCY AGAIN
Finally, roommates. More specifically, finally, I can build CJ and Flick a home.
Don't like the completely empty workplace buildings, they look too new. Tbf, they probably ARE new given this is a new-build resort.
Being able to redevelop villager houses: on one hand, yay, once again villagers are entirely your playthings! On one hand, DEIRDRE AND NANA, WHAT DID THEY DO TO YOUR HOUSES? TIME TO REDO YOURS, FOR I AM THE GREAT MCRIBBIE LLWELLYN-BOWEN
Ooof, that NSO price raise is hell in America. Here in the UK, it seems more reasonable, but it's an equivalent price... which means that Switch games are ultimately pricier here despite seeming to cost less. I wanna play N64 games on the Switch, so I'm probably gonna get it tho?
Amiibo series 5 being 48 cards is also a bummer. Less "EVERYONE IS HERE", not even "YAY MORE NEW VILLAGERS", more "excluding crossover or promo villagers, we're down to 55 cut villagers now" which is _less_ of a bad thing, but also not something I'm gonna run out into the street and cheer about? Also weird is NPCs who generally don't need new cards getting new ones but Gullivarr or Hippie Harriet not getting one, but there's one genuinely good thing about this: the illicit Raymond market's gonna crash
Overall? Despite a couple of gripes with various things and the general sadness I feel that it's going to be over this soon, I'm looking forward IMMENSELY to getting my hands on ACNH 2.0 (Now with Happy Home Designer!). I'm hoping there's some surprises left in the old dog yet, even 2-3 years into playing the game. 
Anyway, as far as talking about new AC stuff goes... See you around 2025, then?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

WaileaNoRei said:


> the theory you are talking about is only based on this current set, not on all the cards, so i don’t think anyone expects it to hold true for all of them.
> 
> As for Shino, it is easier, because she is wearing a women’s yukata, and her name ‘yoshino’ is clearly a woman’s name.
> 
> with Mitchell (Sasha) there is a little ambiguity, because it is a borrowed English name, which apparently can sometimes be used for girls. I personally think of it as a boy’s name though, but that may be because I am just too old to know any girl Mitchells.
> 
> at the end of the day, he’s pretty cute whether a boy or a girl. Just one more little surprise for the release.
> 
> on the Japanese sites and Japanese ac Twitter they are also having this discussion, fwiw. They seem to be leaning more toward male, because of both the name and the pattern of other villagers in this set, just like us.
> 
> also, I found this- View attachment 404824


Francine and Chrissy: *ssnnniiiffffttt* Ah, Sasha you smell so nice! 
Sasha: Of course, it is my new shampoo Harriet ordered just for me. *poses pretty*


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I don't know. The final update is cool and let's be honest, they only did updates because Nintendo couldn't finish the game due to covid. The game wasn't really meant to be a update based game in the first place like NL with the exception of the amiibo update to boost sales.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

It would be really cool if we could use that roommate feature from the DLC to let villagers on the island room together... And potentially even open up room for more than 10. Gah, that's nothing but a pipe dream.


----------



## HappyTails

Anyone else going to wait up until midnight on the 4th? I have a feeling I won't be sleeping that night. XD


----------



## Insulaire

HappyTails said:


> Anyone else going to wait up until midnight on the 4th? I have a feeling I won't be sleeping that night. XD


The update will drop around 9 PM EST on the 4th in the US, so you won’t have to wait that long!


----------



## b100ming

Insulaire said:


> The update will drop around 9 PM EST on the 4th in the US, so you won’t have to wait that long!


AHHHHHHH! Yes! I might be up then!


----------



## HappyTails

Insulaire said:


> The update will drop around 9 PM EST on the 4th in the US, so you won’t have to wait that long!



Oh? Even better. Probably still won't be sleeping that night because I will be so busy looking at the new features. XD


----------



## Insulaire

Remember to not start up the game at all on the 4th until after the update downloads, so you can see changes reflected in Nooks (and Able’s depending on your time zone) right away that night!


----------



## solace

I might have misread and jumped the gun, but can we use NMT to hunt for the new villagers in lieu of waiting for the amiibo cards?


----------



## azurill

Insulaire said:


> Remember to not start up the game at all on the 4th until after the update downloads, so you can see changes reflected in Nooks (and Able’s depending on your time zone) right away that night!


Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Brookie

I seriously find it crazy they decided to throw Morning Aerobics in. It's like they were truly listening! It's probably so tiny in the grand scheme of things in *their* minds, lol


----------



## HappyTails

Insulaire said:


> Remember to not start up the game at all on the 4th until after the update downloads, so you can see changes reflected in Nooks (and Able’s depending on your time zone) right away that night!



Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## azurill

Brookie said:


> I seriously find it crazy they decided to throw Morning Aerobics in. It's like they were truly listening! It's probably so tiny in the grand scheme of things in *their* minds, lol


I love that they did, it may be small but it’s great to be able to do things with the villagers.


----------



## Insulaire

Several of the recipes shown in the Direct use lemons as pictured. What if this is one of the additional crops promised by the narrator (maybe found on a Kapp’n Island?). They also very noticeably never showed the desert tab, maybe to preserve the secret of additional fruits returning?


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> Several of the recipes shown in the Direct use lemons as pictured. What if this is one of the additional crops promised by the narrator (maybe found on a Kapp’n Island?). They also very noticeably never showed the desert tab, maybe to preserve the secret of additional fruits returning?



Mind posting a screen capture of this?


----------



## Brookie

Khaelis said:


> Mind posting a screen capture of this?


----------



## Khaelis

Brookie said:


> View attachment 404929View attachment 404930



Hmm, could easily just be a stylistic choice but it is very possible that there are tropical fruits on Kapp'n's mysterious islands.


----------



## Insulaire

Khaelis said:


> Hmm, could easily just be a stylistic choice but it is very possible that there are tropical fruits on Kapp'n's mysterious islands.


Definitely, it could just be garnish. But it is interesting that the dessert tab was never shown, perhaps because things like lemons or grapes or bananas would be noticeable. Rewatching the Direct again, she even says that we will experience these new updates in ways not shown. I think there’s going to be some surprises, fruit or otherwise, on Kapp’n’s islands…


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> Definitely, it could just be garnish. But it is interesting that the dessert tab was never shown, perhaps because things like lemons or grapes or bananas would be noticeable. Rewatching the Direct again, she even says that we will experience these new updates in ways not shown. I think there’s going to be some surprises, fruit or otherwise, on Kapp’n’s islands…



Tropical fruits or not... I just want those vines, LOL. They fit my idea for a natural/rustic island idea I have going on.


----------



## DJStarstryker

They're not likely to do this, but what would be interesting is if Nintendo had some teaser marketing leading up to this update. Like if bananas are in, then they could just tweet out a picture of the banana tree. That one picture would make people lose their minds the same way people did over Froggy Chair. It'd be great!


----------



## Khaelis

DJStarstryker said:


> They're not likely to do this, but what would be interesting is if Nintendo had some teaser marketing leading up to this update. Like if bananas are in, then they could just tweet out a picture of the banana tree. That one picture would make people lose their minds the same way people did over Froggy Chair. It'd be great!



The fact that they were pretty secretive about the "Desserts" tab and didn't even show it makes me think there is a decent chance tropical fruits are in the game to some extent since that is where a lot of fruit is likely to be used.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I turned on HHD for the first time since before NH came out and, well, that was an interesting experience. The graphics of HHD/NL are less good than I remember now that I'm used to NH. And ooof... I looked at some of the stuff I designed. I mean, it was decent. But I can make so much better things now. It's not just time/experience, but it's just NH has more tools that HHD/NL doesn't have for customizing. It's not just me specifically. I went on Happy Home Network and even some of the best things from the community don't look nearly as good as things I see people doing with their NH islands, and that's WITH the NH not enough furniture limitations.

All that being said, booting up HHD made me look forward to the 2.0 update and the HHP DLC even more. It's not just that I want to play it. I want to see how creative the community can get with these new tools and new + returning furniture.


----------



## Bugs

The only thing that kinda annoys me now is that I booked a week off for Halloween, I would have totally booked off a couple days for the update if I knew it was gonna drop :') have fun on my behalf guys hahahaa I'll catch up eventually


----------



## Khaelis

I just had a bit of a thought with the addition of Harvey's Shop Plaza. We know Cyrus is returning with a permanent spot for customizing more things for us... but what is Reece going to do? I really hope she isn't there just for fluff dialogue.

Perhaps she'll run a flea market of sorts, selling a random assortment of rare furniture?


----------



## Mokuren

I have a question maybe someone knows more. Where exactly is Katrina located? There is a body of water behind her that I can not see in the plaza. It seems all gyrods are already used for other shops? Maybe she only visits during night?


----------



## Junalt

I did find it strange and unnatural that practically all the coconut trees in the HHP video were already harvested and fruitless. They might be hiding those tropical trees. I think the area that contains most potential for hidden surprises are Kappn’s boat tour islands and Harvey’s Plaza.



Mokuren said:


> I have a question maybe someone knows more. Where exactly is Katrina located? There is a body of water behind her that I can not see in the plaza. It seems all gyrods are already used for other shops? Maybe she only visits during night?



I think its here, below Saharah’s van there is a spot next to the water. You can see the little windmill marker thingy.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Junalt said:


> I did find it strange and unnatural that practically all the coconut trees in the HHP video were already harvested and fruitless. They might be hiding those tropical trees. I think the area that contains most potential for hidden surprises are Kappn’s boat tour islands and Harvey’s Plaza.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its here, below Saharah’s van there is a spot next to the water. You can see the little windmill marker thingy. View attachment 404991


I also don’t think that the lemons on the foods placed above are any indication of lemon trees but I do agree that it was kinda suspicious how all trees were missing coconuts. I mean, they did add a whole set of veggies, so I wouldn’t be surprised if they included bananas or lemons.

However, I really doubt that Nintendo wouldn’t show them in the direct. Then again, we still don’t know a lot about the content we’re getting. I can’t wait for the datamine lol


----------



## Junalt

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I also don’t think that the lemons on the foods placed above are any indication of lemon trees but I do agree that it was kinda suspicious how all trees were missing coconuts. I mean, they did add a whole set of veggies, so I wouldn’t be surprised if they included bananas or lemons.
> 
> However, I really doubt that Nintendo wouldn’t show them in the direct. Then again, we still don’t know a lot about the content we’re getting. I can’t wait for the datamine lol



I too think it doesn’t make sense that Nintendo would hide it as it has been a much requested feature from ACNL and would have made a lot of people excited. On the other hand the HHP trees are indeed unnatural and the voiceover did say ‘and more’ when talking about the crops (not sure if trees quality as crops). We’ll just have to wait for the update I guess, the datamine is going to be huge!


----------



## TheDuke55

Dunquixote said:


> Thank you for the laugh! I really needed that . I would love to see screenshots . Are you going to get the dlc and decorate the pig villagers’ houses with a lot of bacon too?


A good laugh is sometimes the best medicine! Glad that helped you out (even if a tiny bit) I was mostly joking because I like bacon, but I probably will invite some pig villagers on the island that my sister abandoned lol.



Junalt said:


> I did find it strange and unnatural that practically all the coconut trees in the HHP video were already harvested and fruitless. They might be hiding those tropical trees. I think the area that contains most potential for hidden surprises are Kappn’s boat tour islands and Harvey’s Plaza.


Oh I never really paid attention, but that does seem odd. Could mean they're hiding what the trees were and what fruit they had. Or it could just be that we now have just palm trees and not coconuts.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I do think we probably are getting more tropical fruit because it is odd that ALL palm trees were that way. But I also want to mention that, in HHD, fruit trees did not work the same way that they do in main AC games. You could choose the stage of the tree that you used to decorate (which you can see is in HHP too in the Direct) but those trees would permanently stay that stage. You also couldn't shake fruit off of the fruit trees, so they had a "stage" for them too with no fruit showing in case you didn't want the fruit on it. The main reason for not shaking off fruit in HHD was fruit had no purpose other than decoration. It could be that on the HHP archipelago you can't shake fruit trees and they could have intentionally chosen the "removed fruit" stage of the palm trees so we couldn't see what kind they were.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

DJStarstryker said:


> I do think we probably are getting more tropical fruit because it is odd that ALL palm trees were that way. But I also want to mention that, in HHD, fruit trees did not work the same way that they do in main AC games. You could choose the stage of the tree that you used to decorate (which you can see is in HHP too in the Direct) but those trees would permanently stay that stage. You also couldn't shake fruit off of the fruit trees, so they had a "stage" for them too with no fruit showing in case you didn't want the fruit on it. The main reason for not shaking off fruit in HHD was fruit had no purpose other than decoration. It could be that on the HHP archipelago you can't shake fruit trees and they could have intentionally chosen the "removed fruit" stage of the palm trees so we couldn't see what kind they were.


I can’t remember now but were the palm trees in Kapp’n’s islands also without fruit?


----------



## Etown20

I went back and played NL last night for the first time since watching the update trailer, and it made me notice how generic the cafe looks in NL compared to the new one in NH. It looks ok in NL, but I really like how they brought Brewster's whole aesthetic to it this time.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I can’t remember now but were the palm trees in Kapp’n’s islands also without fruit?



That's a good question. I just remember none of the palm trees in the HHP part having no fruit. Maybe I need to watch the Direct for the 5th time.  Hopefully somebody else knows though!


----------



## Lt.Savior

I'm designing a 2nd island. Now i'm at the part of placing tree's along cliffs. The tree cliff bug it's very tedious. But what if Nintendo decides to repair it so it isn't a bug anymore. And everyone can place tree's on cliffs if there is room. Wow that would save me lot's of time. I think i'll wait these 2 weeks. Or worse, if Nintendo decides to "repair" this bug so tree's can't be placed on cliffs anymore?! Omg i have to wait and see first!


----------



## Insulaire

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I can’t remember now but were the palm trees in Kapp’n’s islands also without fruit?


The first island with vines has coconut trees only (that we can see). I’m like 100% certain all the existing fruit types will be available on Kapp’n islands, since they are adding in features to be able to get everything organically through the game instead of trading, but I am holding out for new fruit too.


----------



## Airysuit

DJStarstryker said:


> All that being said, booting up HHD made me look forward to the 2.0 update and the HHP DLC even more. It's not just that I want to play it. I want to see how creative the community can get with these new tools and new + returning furniture.



This !!! I cant wait to see all the islands and designs of the community  i loved the creativity of people in this game, and after this update it can only get better!
Dream islands visiting will be great !


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Anyone have the time the update will drop in relation to CST and JST time?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Cosmic-chan said:


> Anyone have the time the update will drop in relation to CST and JST time?



The AC updates seem to always come out 8pm CST every single time (10am JST the next day). I imagine it will be the same this time. By 8pm CST, I mean it'll be on November 4th.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

DJStarstryker said:


> The AC updates seem to always come out 8pm CST every single time (10am JST the next day). I imagine it will be the same this time. By 8pm CST, I mean it'll be on November 4th.


OH YEAH SO IT'LL COME EARLY FOR US!!


----------



## Khaelis

Cosmic-chan said:


> OH YEAH SO IT'LL COME EARLY FOR US!!



Just checked the Japanese twitter account, and the update releases in Japan on November 5th as well, so it is very likely we will see it very late in the evening on November 4th, or shortly after 12AM Nov 5th.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So, I only have to wait until the fourth.. A day sooner but, still a long ways away


----------



## Pig-Pen

Khaelis said:


> Just checked the Japanese twitter account, and the update releases in Japan on November 5th as well, so it is very likely we will see it very late in the evening on November 4th, or shortly after 12AM Nov 5th.


 This would be great!


----------



## Plume

I wonder if there's any chance we'll get more villager plots, even though it wasn't mentioned in the Direct. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## azurill

Plume said:


> I wonder if there's any chance we'll get more villager plots, even though it wasn't mentioned in the Direct. My fingers are crossed!


I would love to have a couple more villager plots.


----------



## Sara?

You know im happy the amiibo cards are only 48 for the series 5 but at the same time I am sad they did not introduce the cute little bat villagers i saw around the forum


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I heard Walmart released pre orders for the cards but, scalpers bought them all.  I also heard Happy Home Paradise is strictly DLC so, you'll need space for it.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021

Also, if you unsubscribe to Nintendo online you'll lose access to the DLC *but, *you'll keep everything you learned and earned from the DLC itself.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Cosmic-chan said:


> I heard Walmart released pre orders for the cards but, scalpers bought them all.  I also heard Happy Home Paradise is strictly DLC so, you'll need space for it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021
> 
> Also, if you unsubscribe to Nintendo online you'll lose access to the DLC *but, *you'll keep everything you learned and earned from the DLC itself.



If you buy the standalone DLC you don't lose access to the DLC. You only lose access to it if you don't buy the standalone DLC and if you are playing the DLC through the new, more expensive, expanded tier of Nintendo Switch Online.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				




Pre order sites for USA! I'll post Europe, Australian and Canada soon.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Cosmic-chan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.walmart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre order sites for USA! I'll post Europe, Australian and Canada soon.


Well, when I clicked they are having tech issues. Probably traffic.


----------



## Sheando

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Well, when I clicked they are having tech issues. Probably traffic.



I think it’s because this is actually two links pasted back to back, which the forum is trying to open as a single url. I can still load the Walmart page on my phone.


----------



## Faux

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317
		




			Robot or human?


----------



## Sweetley

Does anyone know if there are pics of the new villagers (or their amiibo cards) already available in high resolution and/or also bigger than 500x500? I would like to have a profile pic of Petri, but I couldn't find a good upload of their amiibo card or a nice pic in general.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Inspector Flint said:


> Does anyone know if there are pics of the new villagers (or their amiibo cards) already available in high resolution and/or also bigger than 500x500? I would like to have a profile pic of Petri, but I couldn't find a good upload of their amiibo card or a nice pic in general.


I found this from Reddit


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I decided to go ahead and sit down and rewatch the direct carefully, and these are some things I am wondering or just wanted to comment on. (not the DLC)

- Inviting Characters to Brewster's will this be all characters that have an amiibo, or is it just npcs? I found it odd how they mentioned amiibo cards and figures, and only showed npc characters entering Brewster's in the direct. Or maybe I am just being silly. Since they are able to bring friends I wonder if the dialog will be the same whether you invited Label, Mable, or Sable since they tend to show up together anyway.
- Plaza I wonder if the stretching sessions have a few routines and few music tracks to choose from or if it is the same one every time.
- Cooking I saw canned fish and a fish dish and I know Turkey Day was kinda like a glimpse into what cooking would be if they added and it is nice that we will be using more than just crops we grow. I also saw a dish that looked like it had green pepper slices on top of it as if someone cut one up horizontally. (this was in the shot that showed the diy pictures) I saw pickles  and I saw jam. I kind of wonder how we will make these canned items. Will we start finding empty jars on the beach to use for this?
-Decor I wonder if there will be any shelves that we can put our own stuff on. I wonder if there will be more than 3 ceiling lights to use.
- Fencing looks really nice. When they said that some fencing can be customized, I wonder if it is only the fences we had already that can be, while the new ones will not have that option.
- Sable's Designs are better than alot of the wall paper we already had so I am glad they are giving more use to those designs.
-Nook items, they added a ferris wheel which is nice, but I wonder if you can customize it. I was hoping it would match the teacup rides. The one they showed looks like it would go with the colorful variation. Also nice to see another style of a lamp post, so now we have two styles.
Many of the items looked like they may have an animation when you click on them, but I wouldn't count on it. Would be nice though.
- Sad that kk doesn't get his own stage/spot/tent? Is he just going to continue to sit in the rain with his wooden guitar blocking our way?
- Gyroids They are new to me, but I have been learning more about them in New Leaf recently. While I like what I see in New Horizons with them, I am not happy that they are pretty much all cutesy. Yes they are cute, yes I like them, but I also like how the older ones were too?? Decor doesn't have to be cutesy stuff all the time. You can have some weird, cool, creepy, and bizarre styles of decor as well. Maybe I am a little harsh and maybe they would look better in other color variations than what was shared in the direct. I liked the shape warping animation from new leaf.
- I wonder what the limit of ladder kits are, but between those and the increase in ramps and inclines, I am sure most islands will be easier to navigate now.
- The small spaces thing, that is really nice for couches and certain chairs that are near tables. That was much needed. However I also feel like it may encourage some people to pack their already tightly packed island more which could be a bigger negative for dream addresses. Like after a while of playing new horizons I kind of stopped dreaming because I was tired of constantly finding this islands that were so packed the switch lagged. But maybe that won't matter for much longer since this is the last update of New Horizons.
- furniture I saw some nice pieces like a scrapebook a new magazine rack, even some food items at nooks opposed to food items you craft- or maybe they are shared, looks like some furniture sets are added which was much needed in this game.
- Villagers visits. I hope more dialog was added and the ability to make/give food and drinks you make to them. In new leaf it seemed like that was often mentioned... so it really should be in new horizons.
- new foliage outside is also nice.

EDIT as a side note, I wouldn't expect new fruit that comes from trees in this update nor the DLC. I bet they will do that in the next AC game since cooking and farming is an added new feature and this is the last update for new horizons, they will want to expand on cooking, farming, and production (canned things) in a new game.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I decided to go ahead and sit down and rewatch the direct carefully, and these are some things I am wondering or just wanted to comment on. (not the DLC)
> 
> - Inviting Characters to Brewster's will this be all characters that have an amiibo, or is it just npcs? I found it odd how they mentioned amiibo cards and figures, and only showed npc characters entering Brewster's in the direct. Or maybe I am just being silly. Since they are able to bring friends I wonder if the dialog will be the same whether you invited Label, Mable, or Sable since they tend to show up together anyway.
> - Plaza I wonder if the stretching sessions have a few routines and few music tracks to choose from or if it is the same one every time.
> - Cooking I saw canned fish and a fish dish and I know Turkey Day was kinda like a glimpse into what cooking would be if they added and it is nice that we will be using more than just crops we grow. I also saw a dish that looked like it had green pepper slices on top of it as if someone cut one up horizontally. (this was in the shot that showed the diy pictures) I saw pickles  and I saw jam. I kind of wonder how we will make these canned items. Will we start finding empty jars on the beach to use for this?
> -Decor I wonder if there will be any shelves that we can put our own stuff on. I wonder if there will be more than 3 ceiling lights to use.
> - Fencing looks really nice. When they said that some fencing can be customized, I wonder if it is only the fences we had already that can be, while the new ones will not have that option.
> - Sable's Designs are better than alot of the wall paper we already had so I am glad they are giving more use to those designs.
> -Nook items, they added a ferris wheel which is nice, but I wonder if you can customize it. I was hoping it would match the teacup rides. The one they showed looks like it would go with the colorful variation. Also nice to see another style of a lamp post, so now we have two styles.
> Many of the items looked like they may have an animation when you click on them, but I wouldn't count on it. Would be nice though.
> - Sad that kk doesn't get his own stage/spot/tent? Is he just going to continue to sit in the rain with his wooden guitar blocking our way?
> - Gyroids They are new to me, but I have been learning more about them in New Leaf recently. While I like what I see in New Horizons with them, I am not happy that they are pretty much all cutesy. Yes they are cute, yes I like them, but I also like how the older ones were too?? Decor doesn't have to be cutesy stuff all the time. You can have some weird, cool, creepy, and bizarre styles of decor as well. Maybe I am a little harsh and maybe they would look better in other color variations than what was shared in the direct. I liked the shape warping animation from new leaf.
> - I wonder what the limit of ladder kits are, but between those and the increase in ramps and inclines, I am sure most islands will be easier to navigate now.
> - The small spaces thing, that is really nice for couches and certain chairs that are near tables. That was much needed. However I also feel like it may encourage some people to pack their already tightly packed island more which could be a bigger negative for dream addresses. Like after a while of playing new horizons I kind of stopped dreaming because I was tired of constantly finding this islands that were so packed the switch lagged. But maybe that won't matter for much longer since this is the last update of New Horizons.
> - furniture I saw some nice pieces like a scrapebook a new magazine rack, even some food items at nooks opposed to food items you craft- or maybe they are shared, looks like some furniture sets are added which was much needed in this game.
> - Villagers visits. I hope more dialog was added and the ability to make/give food and drinks you make to them. In new leaf it seemed like that was often mentioned... so it really should be in new horizons.
> - new foliage outside is also nice.
> 
> EDIT as a side note, I wouldn't expect new fruit that comes from trees in this update nor the DLC. I bet they will do that in the next AC game since cooking and farming is an added new feature and this is the last update for new horizons, they will want to expand on cooking, farming, and production (canned things) in a new game.



I think you get visits at The Roost from all kinds of characters (including villagers and NPCs). It seems like Amiibo visitors will sit at the table in the lower left side, random encounters sit at the “bar” and you also get random visits to get coffee to go.


----------



## Insulaire

I know SwitchForce is highly clickbaity, but he just published a video that very convincingly lays out an argument for new fruits being added.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Insulaire said:


> I know SwitchForce is highly clickbaity, but he just published a video that very convincingly lays out an argument for new fruits being added.



I don't care for Mayor Mori, Crossing Channel, or SwitchForce because they all feel pretty clickbaity in general, but I trust your judgment so I'll give it a watch.

I do think there's a good chance fruits are added too though, mainly because it's suspicious that the palm trees had no fruits on them. We also know for sure that there will be some surprises. I believe Halloween is the last major holiday on the current version of the game, so 2.0 will have to include things like Turkey Day and Toy Day. Nintendo didn't address that at all in the Direct. They've added minor changes to the holidays that were held for the 2nd time this year, so I feel like minor surprises for those are coming at the minimum. There's probably more than that though.


----------



## Insulaire

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't care for Mayor Mori, Crossing Channel, or SwitchForce because they all feel pretty clickbaity in general, but I trust your judgment so I'll give it a watch.


To summarize in case you want to keep avoiding his videos, beyond the lemon garnish shown in recipes and already discussed in this thread, there is an in-game poster with fruits and vegetables on it, 7/9 of which are now in game, the other two being lemons and bananas. And the reveal that some villagers when you call them via Amiibo, including Bud in the HHP portion of the Direct, have a banana icon included in the backsplash (brought over from their card, but still a data point). That last one is really what sold me, personally.

He also brings up the different fruits shown on the cans in the vending machines, though this wasn’t as convincing to me. He also thinks Leif will be selling fertilizer and that could lead up perfect fruits, but I’m not convinced the bags aren’t just design flourish for Leif’s trailer.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Insulaire said:


> To summarize in case you want to keep avoiding his videos, beyond the lemon garnish shown in recipes and already discussed in this thread, there is an in-game poster with fruits and vegetables on it, 7/9 of which are now in game, the other two being lemons and bananas. And the reveal that some villagers when you call them via Amiibo, including Bud in the HHP portion of the Direct, have a banana icon included in the backsplash (brought over from their card, but still a data point). That last one is really what sold me, personally.
> 
> He also brings up the different fruits shown on the cans in the vending machines, though this wasn’t as convincing to me. He also thinks Leif will be selling fertilizer and that could lead up perfect fruits, but I’m not convinced the bags aren’t just design flourish for Leif’s trailer.


what if we were able to craft our own fertilizer from messed up cooking? lol  compost bins.
I'd be surprised if they added fertilizer in this game but if they did, I suppose it would possibly speed up crop growth??
Or maybe have a crop drop more produce. I highly doubt they would do quality produce or heirlooms and I kinda feel like the perfect fruit may be a good way to tie into that in the future of the series.


----------



## Brookie

I really hope they inject the game with some more ...I don't even know how to describe it. More villager personalized nuances, warm little details of the NPCs, a bit of backstory/story between characters, cute little features. I'm really hoping the update makes it feel complete (to me) and gets on the same level of New Leaf. I'm sure it will though in its own way, but still a little anxious.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

This update is taking so long..


----------



## N e s s

I don’t know if I’m late to this news or not but SNACKS ARE CONFIRMED SNACKS ARE CONFIRMED


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

not sure if it has been mentioned already in the 40+ pages here, so apologies if it has already, but I saw on twitter if you click on japan's nintendo and watch the pictures scroll you see _persimmons? _above franklin. also bones is holding icecream
Nintendo.co.jp Website


----------



## Envy

MiniPocketWorld said:


> not sure if it has been mentioned already in the 40+ pages here, so apologies if it has already, but I saw on twitter if you click on japan's nintendo and watch the pictures scroll you see _persimmons? _above franklin. also bones is holding icecream
> Nintendo.co.jp Website
> View attachment 405526



I'm afraid that's not a New Horizons image. Notice in bottom image they show the chameleon(?) visitor we used to have for bug shows that got replaced in NH.


----------



## QueenOpossum

MiniPocketWorld said:


> not sure if it has been mentioned already in the 40+ pages here, so apologies if it has already, but I saw on twitter if you click on japan's nintendo and watch the pictures scroll you see _persimmons? _above franklin. also bones is holding icecream
> Nintendo.co.jp Website
> View attachment 405526


These look like these are more general, not New Horizons specific. The website features PC and NL below NH, and the image has Nat in it, as well as Hamlet - who was a new Villager/Species in NL.


----------



## Feraligator

MiniPocketWorld said:


> not sure if it has been mentioned already in the 40+ pages here, so apologies if it has already, but I saw on twitter if you click on japan's nintendo and watch the pictures scroll you see _persimmons? _above franklin. also bones is holding icecream
> Nintendo.co.jp Website
> View attachment 405526


These are probably based off NL/PC. Nat is shown in the bottom who was replaced by Flick and the cedar trees have the old design (NH has four levels).


----------



## Insulaire

Feraligator said:


> These are probably based off NL/PC. Nat is shown in the bottom who was replaced by Flick and the cedar trees have the old design (NH has four levels).


There are no persimmons in Pocket Camp


----------



## moonshi

I know most people have mentioned this, but Nintendo, for the Nth time, please add bulk buying and bulk crafting! I'm still a teeny tiny bit hopeful that these are in 2.0 and just not mentioned in the Direct. 

I have just bought about 186 books from Nook's and crafted 35 bookshelves. This could be done in a few minutes if we have the bulk option.

I also wonder if they will consider letting us buy more than 5 items from the Nook shopping app?


----------



## Feraligator

Insulaire said:


> There are no persimmons in Pocket Camp


well NL then as I originally said

I still hope for them of course but I'd rather not get my hopes up now when there's so little evidence


----------



## Cosmic-chan

For those who want to reset.. Domt


----------



## th8827

I wonder if Turnips will be used in any cooking DIYs.


----------



## DJStarstryker

th8827 said:


> I wonder if Turnips will be used in any cooking DIYs.



That'd be nice. Unless things drastically change, right now I don't need any in-game bells because I have so much money. Needing turnips for cooking DIYs would give me a reason to buy some.


----------



## HappyTails

I'm guessing Shino is a buck (male deer). if you look at his profile, he has antlers. Doe (female deer) don't have antlers.


----------



## paleogamer11

HappyTails said:


> I'm guessing Shino is a buck (male deer). if you look at his profile, he has antlers. Doe (female deer) don't have antlers.


Or it’s possible that the antlers are artificial.


----------



## HappyTails

paleogamer11 said:


> Or it’s possible that the antlers are artificial.



Yes, that's possible as well.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

HappyTails said:


> I'm guessing Shino is a buck (male deer). if you look at his profile, he has antlers. Doe (female deer) don't have antlers.



I Shino is wearing a woman’s yukata (as far as I know male animals can wear any clothing but stick to their assigned gender or unisex clothes for base outfits) and has an unambiguously female name (yoshino) . She also seems to likely be based off a Kirin, or other Japanese mythological creature, not a deer.

as pointed out by others elsewhere (there are so many threads discussing this, sorry to be repeating), the deer species in the game is also used to represent animals like antelopes, in which both the males and females have horns (they do not call them antlers in this case I think)


----------



## Brookie

I'm trying to determine whether or not I should bother color-completing my catalog wishlist to prepare for the update, because I don't know which furniture will be customize-able by Cyrus. Will it just be some like in New Leaf? Will it be all the colors for EACH relevant piece of furniture?

I'd rather get a bulk of trading out the way before things become more chaotic on the forum.


----------



## bestfriendsally

DJStarstryker said:


> That'd be nice. Unless things drastically change, right now I don't need any in-game bells because I have so much money. Needing turnips for cooking DIYs would give me a reason to buy some.



i wonder if the turnips are going to become like all the other crops.. growable...  if not, then it's the turnip code for my 2nd island, like i planned :>

then again, daisy mae'd have nothing to do...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Maybe we'll replant them for the chance of super turnips for even extra bells. Lol.
They'll need to do something with extra large crops in the next game. What's farming without a super sized crop reference?
As for now turnips will probably stay the same and we won't grow them. I'd be surprised if the use them in a couple of recipes right now.


----------



## azurill

bestfriendsally said:


> i wonder if the turnips are going to become like all the other crops.. growable...  if not, then it's the turnip code for my 2nd island, like i planned :>
> 
> then again, daisy mae'd have nothing to do...



It would be great if we could grow them but probably not. Maybe if they were to bring back the red turnips you could grow in wild world.


----------



## bestfriendsally

azurill said:


> It would be great if we could grow them but probably not. Maybe if they were to bring back the red turnips you could grow in wild world.



hmm... i'm not sure i remember the red turnips.... & i played WW


----------



## azurill

bestfriendsally said:


> hmm... i'm not sure i remember the red turnips.... & i played WW


Joan would bring the red turnips with the white ones on Sunday. You would plant them and water them everyday for 6 days. They would grow each day you watered them. You would get the most amount of Bells if watered for six days.


----------



## bestfriendsally

azurill said:


> Joan would bring the red turnips with the white ones on Sunday. You would plant them and water them everyday for 6 days. They would grow each day you watered them. You would get the most amount of Bells if watered for six days.



now that you mention it... i think i never met joan when i was playing WW... so that's probably why i didn't get any...


----------



## azurill

bestfriendsally said:


> now that you mention it... i think i never met joan when i was playing WW... so that's probably why i didn't get any...


Yea that’s probably why. I really liked the red turnips. It would be nice to have them again.


----------



## Dream traveler

Brookie said:


> I'm trying to determine whether or not I should bother color-completing my catalog wishlist to prepare for the update, because I don't know which furniture will be customize-able by Cyrus. Will it just be some like in New Leaf? Will it be all the colors for EACH relevant piece of furniture?
> 
> I'd rather get a bulk of trading out the way before things become more chaotic on the forum.


I'm kind of wondering this for myself. But I think we can have Cyrus customize just about any item we can't customize ourselves. I checked the Direct again, and they show four items on the pocket inventory screen when you talk to Cyrus. The Grand Piano, Log Bench, Soft-serve Lamp, and Lighthouse were shown. Three of those items had the Blue/Pink Alpacas Re-tail icon, the Grand Piano, Soft-serve Lamp, and Lighthouse. The other item, the Log Bench, did not, but that's a craftable item so we can already customize it ourselves They also show all the different colors available for the Lighthouse, so I would think each color would be available for each item. At least I'm hoping that's what this means--that he can customize everything we can't in all the different colors there are! At least for furniture.

I'll probably hold off on doing too much searching for color variations. At least not more than I do already by shooting down balloons for furniture, checking trees, checking Redd's inventory, etc.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Y'all the update is next week.. It's so close


----------



## MayorofMapleton

WaileaNoRei said:


> I Shino is wearing a woman’s yukata (as far as I know male animals can wear any clothing but stick to their assigned gender or unisex clothes for base outfits) and has an unambiguously female name (yoshino) . She also seems to likely be based off a Kirin, or other Japanese mythological creature, not a deer.
> 
> as pointed out by others elsewhere (there are so many threads discussing this, sorry to be repeating), the deer species in the game is also used to represent animals like antelopes, in which both the males and females have horns (they do not call them antlers in this case I think)



The main theory is that Shino is indeed a female villager, but she is based off the Hannya Mask. 

"a mask used in Japanese Noh theater, representing a jealous female demon. It is characterized by two sharp bull-like horns, metallic eyes, and a leering mouth. "

Hence the horns, make-up and the inclusion of fangs if you look closely enough at her.


----------



## b100ming

MayorofMapleton said:


> The main theory is that Shino is indeed a female villager, but she is based off the Hannya Mask.
> 
> "a mask used in Japanese Noh theater, representing a jealous female demon. It is characterized by two sharp bull-like horns, metallic eyes, and a leering mouth. "
> 
> Hence the horns, make-up and the inclusion of fangs if you look closely enough at her.


Ooooo spooky! Guess Nintendo is celebrating Halloween a few days late!


----------



## Kg1595

b100ming said:


> Ooooo spooky! Guess Nintendo is celebrating Halloween a few days late!



I had wished they released her in time for Halloween/her birthday.  It is very clear that they mean to make her a “spooky” villager, in the vein of Lucky.  I would love to learn more about her


----------



## WaileaNoRei

MayorofMapleton said:


> The main theory is that Shino is indeed a female villager, but she is based off the Hannya Mask.
> 
> "a mask used in Japanese Noh theater, representing a jealous female demon. It is characterized by two sharp bull-like horns, metallic eyes, and a leering mouth. "
> 
> Hence the horns, make-up and the inclusion of fangs if you look closely enough at her.



oh, yes, that makes sense, and I could see that. I love that, thank you for the extra info.


----------



## b100ming

Kg1595 said:


> I had wished they released her in time for Halloween/her birthday.  It is very clear that they mean to make her a “spooky” villager, in the vein of Lucky.  I would love to learn more about her


What happened to lucky anyway? He doesn’t act creepy, why the bandage? He must have hit his head really hard.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

b100ming said:


> What happened to lucky anyway? He doesn’t act creepy, why the bandage? He must have hit his head really hard.



Lucky's catchphrase, old num.23 shirt, HHD house request and a old website for the original (now defunct) talking about being in an accident shows that Lucky himself is quite accident prone and is bandaged due to just being very unlucky and hurting himself easily.

The design takes this and goes for the mummy and undead house aesthetics as kind of a joke on his appearance. His New Leaf fear is also the Mummy Mask.

It could be that Lucky is indeed an undead, accident prone zombie. Or just a dog who likes the supernatural due to his unlucky affinity for injuring himself.

Little column a, little column b.


----------



## b100ming

MayorofMapleton said:


> Lucky himself is quite accident prone and is bandaged due to just being very unlucky and hurting himself easily.


Oh wow. Looks like I found my animal crossing twin!


----------



## Villager Fan

I wonder how the roommate system works? Can you only move in villagers together that have similar styles? Do you move one into a place where another villager already exists? Do you put two together that just arrive? I know the Direct said “after a recommendation from you…”, but that’s kind of vague.

I already plan on moving Chrissy and Francine in together. Hopefully we can scan Sanrio villagers in too because I have another idea of moving Etoile and Chai in together.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Villager Fan said:


> I wonder how the roommate system works? Can you only move in villagers together that have similar styles? Do you move one into a place where another villager already exists? Do you put two together that just arrive? I know the Direct said “after a recommendation from you…”, but that’s kind of vague.
> 
> I already plan on moving Chrissy and Francine in together. Hopefully we can scan Sanrio villagers in too because I have another idea of moving Etoile and Chai in together.


I wonder if it is by personality compatibility. Jocks for example are said to get along with other jocks, sisterly, normal, and peppy, however they don't get along well with lazy, snooty, or cranky. Jock Personality


----------



## Villager Fan

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I wonder if it is by personality compatibility. Jocks for example are said to get along with other jocks, sisterly, normal, and peppy, however they don't get along well with lazy, snooty, or cranky. Jock Personality



Well in the Direct that were scrolling through houses made by other players and one showed a pairing of Pinky (Peppy) and Pekoe (Normal) so I don’t think it’s personality-restricted.

EDIT: Never mind. Read it wrong.


----------



## HappyTails

Yeah, Shino could be a female. I don't know, like I said, just a guess based on the knowledge I have of male/female deer. XD


Now something I am wonder. For the morning Aerobics, would we be able to pick which villagers and NPC's work out with us. That would be awesome because I would definitely love to see Sable and her introverted self be out in the plaza exercising.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

HappyTails said:


> Yeah, Shino could be a female. I don't know, like I said, just a guess based on the knowledge I have of male/female deer. XD
> 
> 
> Now something I am wonder. For the morning Aerobics, would we be able to pick which villagers and NPC's work out with us. That would be awesome because I would definitely love to see Sable and her introverted self be out in the plaza exercising.



I'm going to say it'll be random.


----------



## HappyTails

Another thing I am wondering. Since Reese and Cyrus are going to be permanent, does that mean no more wedding event?


----------



## Insulaire

HappyTails said:


> Another thing I am wondering. Since Reese and Cyrus are going to be permanent, does that mean no more wedding event?


Harv and Harriet could be the next one, though that may be too conventional, maan


----------



## Burumun

HappyTails said:


> Another thing I am wondering. Since Reese and Cyrus are going to be permanent, does that mean no more wedding event?


I'm sure they'll keep it, but it might affect whether or not you can access Reese and Cyrus then. Best case, since you have to talk to Harv to do the shoot, he'll fetch Reese and Cyrus for that time, but otherwise they'll be at their stall. Worst case, we won't be able to have them to customs during the wedding event, or they'll be unavailable the rest of the day, sort of like how NPC's were in NL if you called for their RV.


----------



## geo-mew

From the Japanese HHP website! You can customize the new columns and there's curry rice! Must get that curry rice for my partner haha.


----------



## Dream traveler

geo-mew said:


> From the Japanese HHP website! You can customize the new columns and there's curry rice! Must get that curry rice for my partner haha.


Wow, nice! Really excited for the curry rice, too.

What is that pink item in the back? Looks kind of like a phone? Like a public payphone (like they have in Japan). That item isn't in the game yet, I don't think. Really curious to see what other items have been added in!


----------



## Croconaw

Burumun said:


> I'm sure they'll keep it, but it might affect whether or not you can access Reese and Cyrus then. Best case, since you have to talk to Harv to do the shoot, he'll fetch Reese and Cyrus for that time, but otherwise they'll be at their stall. Worst case, we won't be able to have them to customs during the wedding event, or they'll be unavailable the rest of the day, sort of like how NPC's were in NL if you called for their RV.


I’m pretty sure this is what will happen. They’ll still do the wedding event but they’ll be unavailable during the wedding event.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Y'know, I love this update and I am happy with New Horizons, but random thought that makes sense to me.

What if instead of just Harv and some Gyroids, O.K Motors actually came over and with O.K Moterhome Market. Where buy giving them money they help upgrade the local market shops into nice homes on wheels and the services get better.

Maybe random NPCs and Villagers can be seen browsing wares from time to time and you have a possibility of getting them on your island.

But ya, Happy Home Paradise also makes a lot of sense.


----------



## geo-mew

Dream traveler said:


> Wow, nice! Really excited for the curry rice, too.
> 
> What is that pink item in the back? Looks kind of like a phone? Like a public payphone (like they have in Japan). That item isn't in the game yet, I don't think. Really curious to see what other items have been added in!



It's a rotary phone, it was in HHD 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2021



MayorofMapleton said:


> Y'know, I love this update and I am happy with New Horizons, but random thought that makes sense to me.
> 
> What if instead of just Harv and some Gyroids, O.K Motors actually came over and with O.K Moterhome Market. Where buy giving them money they help upgrade the local market shops into nice homes on wheels and the services get better.
> 
> Maybe random NPCs and Villagers can be seen browsing wares from time to time and you have a possibility of getting them on your island.
> 
> But ya, Happy Home Paradise also makes a lot of sense.


I am really hoping that you can keep upgrading the shops and end up with a brick and mortar plaza, like in City Folk. And maybe when your plaza is completely established, Gracie will come and offer to open up shop


----------



## Pyoopi

I had a discussion with a friend about the polishing furniture action being added. He was like, "I wonder if we can polish other people's furniture". 

I don't think we could as I don't really want to see my friends aggressively attack-rub my furniture. Can you imagine if that was a thing? Good god.


----------



## Pig-Pen

There's so much about the new update to be excited for, That moveable storage locker and perma cliff ladders are two things i''l probably end up getting the most use out of.


----------



## LexxyRaptor

They mention that in the HHP you can resize rooms you design and such but 
is it safe to assume that option will *not *be available to us when redesigning on the main island? 
I watched the direct once more earlier today and they covered the partition walls pillars, lighting, soundscapes and polishing skills but not that last part so.. I don't wanna get my hopes up.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

LexxyRaptor said:


> They mention that in the HHP you can resize rooms you design and such but
> is it safe to assume that option will *not *be available to us when redesigning on the main island?
> I watched the direct once more earlier today and they covered the partition walls pillars, lighting, soundscapes and polishing skills but not that last part so.. I don't wanna get my hopes up.



We know for a fact we can't enlarge villager interiors, but its still anybody's guess if you will be able to or not for your player's house.

I'm going to assume no, because I question if the "scooch by" mechanic was added in to adhere to fixed room sizes we already have.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Pyoopi said:


> I had a discussion with a friend about the polishing furniture action being added. He was like, "I wonder if we can polish other people's furniture".
> 
> I don't think we could as I don't really want to see my friends aggressively attack-rub my furniture. Can you imagine if that was a thing? Good god.


From how it was presented to us, I imagine it'll work like the Island Designer app, where you're only able to polish furniture on your own island and only if you're in the proper mode for it. Still, the idea of having your friends come over and polish everything is hilarious to me and now I hope it's a thing .


----------



## Bluebellie

Do you think we’ll be able to grow our own turnips?


----------



## LexxyRaptor

Bluebellie said:


> Do you think we’ll be able to grow our own turnips?


probably not. but I wouldn't be shocked if a recipe required turnips.


----------



## Pyoopi

~Kilza~ said:


> From how it was presented to us, I imagine it'll work like the Island Designer app, where you're only able to polish furniture on your own island and only if you're in the proper mode for it. Still, the idea of having your friends come over and polish everything is hilarious to me and now I hope it's a thing .


I was waiting for someone to quote me because I had more to say. It'd definitely be hilarious and just overall weird especially with some furniture. _Like the south pole._ What are the effects for it (well so far that we know) just butterflies and sparkles? Such an odd thing, lol.


----------



## Croconaw

HappyTails said:


> Now something I am wonder. For the morning Aerobics, would we be able to pick which villagers and NPC's work out with us. That would be awesome because I would definitely love to see Sable and her introverted self be out in the plaza exercising.


I see it being random. First of all, I don’t think you would be able to choose a NPC for this. I also think the villagers will be chosen randomly each morning aerobics. I don’t see that being a huge issue because most people have villagers they like. Although, it would be cool to see Copper and Booker at the morning aerobics, not gonna lie. I know my boy Copper hosted them in the Gamecube version and even exercised with everyone.


----------



## Kg1595

In re: HHP’s public buildings, has there been any additional info on how many plots there are?  So far, we have seen the school, hospital and restaurant developed, but it looks like there were more grayed-out plots in the Direct.


----------



## HappyTails

So Shino was confirmed as female. I'm not afraid or ashamed to admit I was wrong. XD


Also I see people responding to me about the morning aerobics. I do see it being random. Maybe Sable will randomly show up.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021

My mom is funny. I told her about this update. Everyone in my family is laughing at me because my excitement. I told my mom that Nintendo had released this game in stages and this update is giving us basically a complete game. I told her a lot people stopped playing because it didn't feel like a complete game.

She was like 'That's probably why they are releasing everything now, because they want those people to come back'. 

Well it worked. People are coming back. Also, non gamers are hilarious when you talk to them about games.


----------



## JKDOS

HappyTails said:


> So Shino was confirmed as female. I'm not afraid or ashamed to admit I was wrong. XD



For some reason I was thinking Cephalobot  was a female villager.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ain't no way. That's not a boy.


----------



## piske

I saw a yellow froggy chair in the direct, in addition to the classic green. I hope there’s more variations! I’d love a pink or even a purple one!


----------



## b100ming

I really want a pink one.

But why is everyone so excited about the froggy chair? I don’t understand…


----------



## Envy

b100ming said:


> I really want a pink one.
> 
> But why is everyone so excited about the froggy chair? I don’t understand…



It's a meme. I really don't know where or when it started.

It's a tacky object and always has been, so yeah, I really don't understand either, TBH.


----------



## paleogamer11

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 407478
> 
> Ain't no way. That's not a boy.


Basically your reaction reminds me of Fishy Boopkins’s and Whimpu’s reaction to Korone in SMG4: War of the Simps when Saiko showed them that she was built by a male individual (who happened to be none other than Nathaniel Bandy himself).


----------



## HappyTails

Just realized. I can make a colorful drink machine area now. I've always wanted to do an all color drink and snack machine area on my island but was too lazy to keep trading for each color! Now I can do it!

The closer we get the more excited I am. 8 more days!!!!


----------



## Kg1595

HappyTails said:


> Just realized. I can make a colorful drink machine area now. I've always wanted to do an all color drink and snack machine area on my island but was too lazy to keep trading for each color! Now I can do it!
> 
> The closer we get the more excited I am. 8 more days!!!!


I am happy that Reese/Cyrus are coming too.  I am so over Nookazon and catalog islands— it feels like cheating, and I just want a legit means to change an item’s color.  This will be fantastic!


----------



## piske

Envy said:


> It's a meme. I really don't know where or when it started.
> 
> It's a tacky object and always has been, so yeah, I really don't understand either, TBH.


Or you could just let people like what they like?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

HappyTails said:


> Just realized. I can make a colorful drink machine area now. I've always wanted to do an all color drink and snack machine area on my island but was too lazy to keep trading for each color! Now I can do it!
> 
> The closer we get the more excited I am. 8 more days!!!!


Omg, I just now realized I won’t need to sell my soul to get a white/pink drink machine!


----------



## HappyTails

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Omg, I just now realized I won’t need to sell my soul to get a white/pink drink machine!



Sell your soul, your grandmother, and your left kidney and risk the possibility of being scammed to get the pink/white drink machine.


----------



## Envy

piske said:


> Or you could just let people like what they like?



Um... I'm not, in any way, preventing people from liking what they like. Just answering the question the member I quoted asked, and giving my opinion that I find the object to be tacky.


----------



## Khaelis

Envy said:


> Um... I'm not, in any way, preventing people from liking what they like. Just answering the question the member I quoted asked, and giving my opinion that I find the object to be tacky.



 Praise froggy chair! 

Seriously, though, the item looks dumb as heck to me and is overall pretty bland compared to a lot of furniture. The meme is what makes it.


----------



## DJStarstryker

HappyTails said:


> She was like 'That's probably why they are releasing everything now, because they want those people to come back'.
> 
> Well it worked. People are coming back. Also, non gamers are hilarious when you talk to them about games.



I mean, she is right. The interesting thing is I've actually seen elsewhere some people who had bought a physical copy of the game, sold or traded it because they got bored, and now they want to come back and are buying it again. Unless they buy used, that means Nintendo is getting another sale. Plus there might be 100% brand new people that are now interested. 

I've obviously seen some people say they aren't interested in HHP, but from what I can tell, a large number of NH players are planning to buy HHP. It was very smart of Nintendo to release this large free update and the DLC simultaneously, to make enough new content combined to bring people back AND get money out of it.


----------



## Khaelis

DJStarstryker said:


> I mean, she is right. The interesting thing is I've actually seen elsewhere some people who had bought a physical copy of the game, sold or traded it because they got bored, and now they want to come back and are buying it again. Unless they buy used, that means Nintendo is getting another sale. Plus there might be 100% brand new people that are now interested.
> 
> I've obviously seen some people say they aren't interested in HHP, but from what I can tell, a large number of NH players are planning to buy HHP. It was very smart of Nintendo to release this large free update and the DLC simultaneously, to make enough new content combined to bring people back AND get money out of it.



I've never understood why people sell their games. Just keep them! I understand money is money, but there's always the chance you'll be sitting down on your chair in your room two years later and you're thinking, 

"Huh, I haven't played [game I sold for 3$] in a couple years, maybe I should play it again... ah, wait.. I sold it."

Just doesn't make sense to me, lol.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Khaelis said:


> I've never understood why people sell their games. Just keep them! I understand money is money, but there's always the chance you'll be sitting down on your chair in your room two years later and you're thinking,
> 
> "Huh, I haven't played [game I sold for 3$] in a couple years, maybe I should play it again... ah, wait.. I sold it."
> 
> Just doesn't make sense to me, lol.



I honestly don't sell video games very often anymore because of that. Most don't have enough resale value. I also have sold games in the past and then regretted it. Also, with how much they remaster games with minor to no changes nowadays, it's just on the new console, you may as well keep the old version. It wasn't worth the (IMO) minor graphics upgrade to buy the Mass Effect Trilogy on PS4 earlier this year, for example, when I still have them on Xbox 360.


----------



## HappyTails

Less than a week!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

HappyTails said:


> Less than a week!



aaaaaaaaa! I’m so excited! The days are going by fast!


----------



## paleogamer11

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> aaaaaaaaa! I’m so excited! The days are going by fast!


Great to hear. Let’s see how GOOD the update is.


----------



## maria110

I have two copies of ACNH.  Do I need to buy 2 copies of HHP if I get downloadable or can I download from one digital file onto both Switches? TIA


----------



## Grom

maria110 said:


> I have two copies of ACNH.  Do I need to buy 2 copies of HHP if I get downloadable or can I download from one digital file onto both Switches? TIA


posters have said they pre-downloaded it onto 2nd switch without re-buying. fine if your additional profiles on the second console don't need HHP. Your primary profile can use the DLC on both consoles.


----------



## HappyTails

Unless they go out and buy a physical copy, Animal Crossing is likely going to jump up to the most sold game on the eShop. I'm sure even people who never even played this game before are going to be coming onboard. My niece, who has a Switch is also interested, although she is more into Minecraft but she did tell my sister she wants Animal Crossing as well.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2021

I hope, as a minor part of the new update, they fix the loading screens. I just logged onto my game and it look (I timed it) almost 2 minutes to load and keep in mind, my island is the default weed covered island that you start with because I haven't been able to focus on decorating.


----------



## HappyTails

Since I had restarted on the 24th, getting enough Nook Miles and money to be able to afford everything is going to be pure heck but I'm honestly looking forward to the journey especially since I will be getting all of it on my own.


----------



## Ya h i k o

I have a small question: do you think Cyrus will be able to customize Nook Miles items but the ones color locked by our airport color (for example street lamps) or it is just other Nook Miles items? 
I'm a bit worried because my new island will have brown ones, I'm very happy with them but I would like some white too. And same for other items I don't have the name in mind because I'm not English speaker as you can see.
And normaly, if I'm right, he will be able to customize all other items too? (Gulliver I'm not sure but 'normal' items maybe, like imperial dining time (brown and red colors but we can't customize them))
Sorry if these questions look stupid but I'm a bit worried about these details.


----------



## Bluebellie

Diamond Dust said:


> I have a small question: do you think Cyrus will be able to customize Nook Miles items but the ones color locked by our airport color (for example street lamps) or it is just other Nook Miles items?
> I'm a bit worried because my new island will have brown ones, I'm very happy with them but I would like some white too. And same for other items I don't have the name in mind because I'm not English speaker as you can see.
> And normaly, if I'm right, he will be able to customize all other items too? (Gulliver I'm not sure but 'normal' items maybe, like imperial dining time (brown and red colors but we can't customize them))
> Sorry if these questions look stupid but I'm a bit worried about these details.


I think we will be able to customize all items that have a color variation. Since some people don’t have the ability to trade online. I Think they made it so that it is easier to get all the variations online. At least that’s what I think.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Diamond Dust said:


> I have a small question: do you think Cyrus will be able to customize Nook Miles items but the ones color locked by our airport color (for example street lamps) or it is just other Nook Miles items?
> I'm a bit worried because my new island will have brown ones, I'm very happy with them but I would like some white too. And same for other items I don't have the name in mind because I'm not English speaker as you can see.
> And normaly, if I'm right, he will be able to customize all other items too? (Gulliver I'm not sure but 'normal' items maybe, like imperial dining time (brown and red colors but we can't customize them))
> Sorry if these questions look stupid but I'm a bit worried about these details.



I remember in the trailer they showed customizing the lighthouse item specifically and I know that one is locked normally.
I had to trade to get some non-ugly lighthouses on my island so I know they're locked.


----------



## Dream traveler

Diamond Dust said:


> I have a small question: do you think Cyrus will be able to customize Nook Miles items but the ones color locked by our airport color (for example street lamps) or it is just other Nook Miles items?
> I'm a bit worried because my new island will have brown ones, I'm very happy with them but I would like some white too. And same for other items I don't have the name in mind because I'm not English speaker as you can see.
> And normaly, if I'm right, he will be able to customize all other items too? (Gulliver I'm not sure but 'normal' items maybe, like imperial dining time (brown and red colors but we can't customize them))
> Sorry if these questions look stupid but I'm a bit worried about these details.


Your questions aren't stupid at all! They're very good questions.

I checked this before from the Direct. There are four items shown in the pocket inventory in the section with Cyrus. Three of the items have a pink/blue Alpaca symbol, and one does not. The one that does not is the Log Bench, which we can already customize ourselves. The three that do are the Grand Piano (regular furniture), the Soft-serve Lamp (regular furniture), and the Lighthouse (Nook Miles rewards item from the Nook Stop). Someone on this thread or another one pointed this out and said the Alpaca symbol probably indicated which items we can ask Cyrus to customize. I think they're right. 

They show the different color options for the Lighthouse, too, so we can definitely have him customize that!


----------



## HappyTails

Me: *buys DLC*
DLC: *downloads*
Me: *Goes to airport*

DLC:





Well darn......


----------



## Ya h i k o

Thanks all of you for your kind answers! It's a bit more clear now. Can't wait for the update!


----------



## MayorofMapleton

I believe you can choose which villager runs an amenity on Happy Home Paradise, since we see Goldie get her photo taken with the School.

In Happy Home Designer there was no villager associated in completing one.






Raddle dust off that diploma, you're gonna be the doctor lil'buddy.


----------



## tessa grace

Just preordered the dlc yesterday and so excited!!


----------



## HappyTails

4 more days!!!






Hopefully they will go buy fast.


----------



## Blueskyy

This is the best week for this to happen. I was off today, just have meetings tomorrow, and then just 3 days of teaching. This work week is going fast!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I drew Sasha..


----------



## HappyTails

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 409248
> 
> I drew Sasha..




Oh that is adorable!


----------



## HappyTails

Everyone in my family is getting sick to death of me talking about this update. I've been talking about it non stop for the last 2 weeks and I know they are probably like 'oh god, will she ever shut up about that doggone update'?

No, no I won't, until it comes out, and even then I still probably won't shut up about it


----------



## Moritz

HappyTails said:


> Everyone in my family is getting sick to death of me talking about this update. I've been talking about it non stop for the last 2 weeks and I know they are probably like 'oh god, will she ever shut up about that doggone update'?
> 
> No, no I won't, until it comes out, and even then I still probably won't shut up about it


Its your passion  
Its my passion 

I sunk nearly 1.5k hours in to my last island

I hope to sink the same into my new one.

Sorry they don't understand just how huge this is to you


----------



## HappyTails

Moritz said:


> Its your passion
> Its my passion
> 
> I sunk nearly 1.5k hours in to my last island
> 
> I hope to sink the same into my new one.
> 
> Sorry they don't understand just how huge this is to you



They understand, they know I'm a gamer and a nerd. XD


----------



## TalviSyreni

*@AnimalCrossing* on Twitter have just unveiled what's on the second floor of Paradise Planning office... it's a break room where you'll be able to change your clothes and just chill out in between designing villager's holiday homes.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I love that cabinet that's to the left of the mirror. I hope we can get that as a furniture item.


----------



## b100ming

DJStarstryker said:


> I love that cabinet that's to the left of the mirror. I hope we can get that as a furniture item.


I noticed the handles are on the wrong sides. Or maybe it’s the right sides in Japan?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021

They aren’t hinges. They don’t intersect the cabinet and doors.


----------



## DJStarstryker

b100ming said:


> I noticed the handles are on the wrong sides. Or maybe it’s the right sides in Japan?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021
> 
> They aren’t hinges. They don’t intersect the cabinet and doors.



Oh, no, they're not hinges or handles: they're sliding doors that slide to the left/right to access the inside of the cabinet, and the black parts are the finger holds that you use to push the doors to the side. That's a common thing in Asian furniture designs.


----------



## b100ming

DJStarstryker said:


> Oh, no, they're not hinges or handles: they're sliding doors that slide to the left/right to access the inside of the cabinet, and the black parts are the finger holds that you use to push the doors to the side. That's a common thing in Asian furniture designs.


Ohh. That makes sense. It’s a nice cabinet.


----------



## Red Dust

That photo implies that we might be able to use separate floorings in the same room with the partition. That would be cool if that's an option for buildings we can edit.


----------



## b100ming

Red Dust said:


> That photo implies that we might be able to use separate floorings in the same room with the partition. That would be cool if that's an option for buildings we can edit.


I think it’s probably just for npc buildings. I could be wrong tho…

Pretty sure the museum uses different floor types.


----------



## TalviSyreni

DJStarstryker said:


> I love that cabinet that's to the left of the mirror. I hope we can get that as a furniture item.


Same here. I'm also really in love with the rug and I'm not usually a fan of various shades of red when it comes to furniture patterns.


----------



## mattu

MayorofMapleton said:


> Y'know, I love this update and I am happy with New Horizons, but random thought that makes sense to me.
> 
> What if instead of just Harv and some Gyroids, O.K Motors actually came over and with O.K Moterhome Market. Where buy giving them money they help upgrade the local market shops into nice homes on wheels and the services get better.
> 
> Maybe random NPCs and Villagers can be seen browsing wares from time to time and you have a possibility of getting them on your island.
> 
> But ya, Happy Home Paradise also makes a lot of sense.


I love this idea and O.K Motors is one of my fav new additions to the AC Franchise, I'd love for them to turn up in NH


----------



## b100ming

mattu said:


> I love this idea and O.K Motors is one of my fav new additions to the AC Franchise, I'd love for them to turn up in NH


Note how they said “and more” in the direct. Makes me think there’ll be more npcs added into the plaza than the ones shown. So that is a possibility.


----------



## Nicole.

No mention of the return of Gracie Grace and her luxury goods . This update is definitely what we needed though. I look forward to playing it on Friday and already preordered the dlc. I now know I'm going to need to make space to grow all the new crops on my island.


----------



## b100ming

b100ming said:


> Note how they said “and more” in the direct. Makes me think there’ll be more npcs added into the plaza than the ones shown. So that is a possibility.





Nicole. said:


> No mention of the return of Gracie Grace and her luxury goods . This update is definitely what we needed though. I look forward to playing it on Friday and already preordered the dlc. I now know I'm going to need to make space to grow all the new crops on my island.


Don’t lose hope yet! She could be in the plaza. But don’t have them too high either, if it doesn’t happen.


----------



## Sholee

was it confirmed what time we can play the update?


----------



## JKDOS

Sholee said:


> was it confirmed what time we can play the update?



No, but the updates usually release for everyone at the same time, which is about 11am in Japan. For me, that would be about 9PM CDT on November 4th.


----------



## Sholee

JKDOS said:


> No, but the updates usually release for everyone at the same time, which is about 11am in Japan. For me, that would be about 9PM CDT on November 4th.



thanks! so it would be around 10PM EDT for me.


----------



## Envy

b100ming said:


> Note how they said “and more” in the direct. Makes me think there’ll be more npcs added into the plaza than the ones shown. So that is a possibility.



This is an incredibly optimistic take, overtly so, I'm afraid.

What they said in the Direct was something like "You will experience the new content in ways we haven't talked about here". That is a very vague, flowery wording and doesn't give me a lot of confidence about features they haven't talked about. Maybe I'm wrong. But I just wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## b100ming

Envy said:


> This is an incredibly optimistic take, overtly so, I'm afraid.
> 
> What they said in the Direct was something like "You will experience the new content in ways we haven't talked about here". That is a very vague, flowery wording and doesn't give me a lot of confidence about features they haven't talked about. Maybe I'm wrong. But I just wouldn't get my hopes up.


No I meant in the plaza segment. Not the overall direct.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021



b100ming said:


> No I meant in the plaza segment. Not the overall direct.


Sorry I should’ve specified


----------



## Envy

b100ming said:


> No I meant in the plaza segment. Not the overall direct.



Well, I'm afraid that's even less open-ended. They never gave any kind of general statements in that section to give any hope. They said you can bring the special visitors that have been visiting your island to Harv's island (which is pretty specifically referring to the visitors that are present in the game). When they showed Tortimer and Katrina it was very much presented in a way that didn't hint toward there possibly being others not shown. There were no kinda statements to allude to the possibility of there being more, just "here's Katrina!"

I mean, I wish there were more, but I just don't think there's reason to get our hopes up much.


----------



## b100ming

Envy said:


> Well, I'm afraid that's even less open-ended. They never gave any kind of general statements in that section to give any hope. They said you can bring the special visitors that have been visiting your island to Harv's island (which is pretty specifically referring to the visitors that are present in the game). When they showed Tortimer and Katrina it was very much presented in a way that didn't hint toward there possibly being others not shown. There were no kinda statements to allude to the possibility of there being more, just "here's Katrina!"
> 
> I mean, I wish there were more, but I just don't think there's reason to get our hopes up much.


They’ll probably add at least one more.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Can anyone confirm if the update will technically drop for us early on Thursday at 8:30 pm for people in CST U.S.?


----------



## LynneFae

i am SO excited for the upcoming new acnh update!!!!


----------



## xXJessXx

Does anybody know if the polished furniture will be able to be placed outside? Or will it be an interior feature only? I just thought it would be really cute to have some flowers placed outside with the butterfly effect on them


----------



## HappyTails

Game gave me the following colors of nook Items


Little brother construction sign
Red lifeguard chair
Green portable toilet
Utility pole without ads
Pink drink machine
Green public bench
Red snack machine
Link's horse colored springy ride
Red phone box
Green pastal playground gym
Non descript parabolic antenna
Yellow lighthouse
Brightly colored mismatched items. No problem because Reese and Cyrus baby!!!!!


----------



## Faux

Cosmic-chan said:


> Can anyone confirm if the update will technically drop for us early on Thursday at 8:30 pm for people in CST U.S.?



No one will be able to confirm this until it drops unless Nintendo decides to tell us before that time.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

I saw this on Twitter this morning and it looks like Nintendo is updating the servers tonight rather than tomorrow night. Not sure if it changes anything really but I thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## pinkfawn

JasonAldeanMG said:


> View attachment 409758
> 
> I saw this on Twitter this morning and it looks like Nintendo is updating the servers tonight rather than tomorrow night. Not sure if it changes anything really but I thought it was worth sharing.



Like, part of me hopes it does by some miracle drop tonight, but part of me doesn't because I have a doctor's appointment I'm dreading tomorrow morning and I was hoping for Animal Crossing update after that to be an incentive for going to my appointment lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

RELEASE TIMES AMERICA GETS THE UPDATE EARLY


----------



## HappyTails

The downloads are happening right now!!!!


----------



## azurill

Started downloading now. So excited it came today. Won’t be able to play much today but I get out early tomorrow so can play more then.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

WHAT? Y'all getting the update early??


----------



## Blueskyy

I’ve downloaded 2% yay


----------



## b100ming

HappyTails said:


> The downloads are happening right now!!!!


Wdym it’s the third??

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021

Not getting a download


----------



## Blueskyy

b100ming said:


> Wdym it’s the third??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021
> 
> Not getting a download



Push the + button when hovering on ACNH on your Home Screen and click update. It’ll start downloading.


----------



## b100ming

HOLY CRAP ITS HAPPENING!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Y'ALL ARE CAPPIN AIN'T NO WAY


----------



## b100ming

Cosmic-chan said:


> Y'ALL ARE CAPPIN AIN'T NO WAY


Restart the switch then update. Or you may be in another country.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Is this a maintenance update or- cuz why would it download two days early 🕴


----------



## PeachTea04

Edit: don't want to spoil but guys the update oml XO


----------



## Red Dust

Oh wow it's happening. This update is going to take a while so i think it's more than maintenance!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Why is this taking so long. Pretty sure it's just service

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021

PLEASE I HAD TO ARCHIVE SPLATOON FOR THIS


----------



## Lt.Savior

Omg i just woke up! Whats happening?! Is this for real y'all?! Or am i dreaming? 

Omg need oxygen...


----------

